# Last thing watched on netflix / Amazon..................



## Road Guy

(just looking for ideas)

Colony ( 5/10 meh's worth watching)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stranger Things - highly recommend.


----------



## knight1fox3

On Season 3 of the old X Files (though it's on Hulu).  The truth is out there...

Blue Bloods

Drunk History


----------



## thekzieg

The OA

An Idiot Abroad

Stranger Things is SO good.


----------



## MetsFan

Daredevil

Stranger Things

I also heard Travellers is pretty good


----------



## Road Guy

I watched the first 2 episodes of the OA but it seemed to get strange / unravel from there on


----------



## thekzieg

Road Guy said:


> I watched the first 2 episodes of the OA but it seemed to get strange / unravel from there on


Yeah, it was just ok...I had high hopes based on Stranger Things, but it didn't live up to expectations.


----------



## Ble_PE

We're watching Hawaii 5-0 and Last Man Standing right now. We just finished up The Fall and while it was slow at times, I thought it was a really good show. We've been wanting to start Stranger Things, but we haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Road Guy

I am on Season 3 of Last man standing, have to say I don't really care for "older Kristen" and the new story line they did with her after the first season..


----------



## Ble_PE

We're still on Season 1 and it's a good break from the normal action based shows that we watch.


----------



## Road Guy

never mind then!!!!!  

I do like it but I may just be watching too much at a time, after a while all Tim Allen's stuff sounds a like, when I watch the show I sometimes feel like I am also watching The Santa Clause and Toy Story


----------



## Dleg

Our current series is Star Trek: Enterprise.  Not as bad as I had been told, still decent for a Trek fix and in high def, too.

Most recent:  Eddie Murphy's Delirious. From freaking 1983 - I still remember some of the jokes from hearing kids repeat them in the hallways in my sophomore year of HS - "Hey boy, you look mighty cute in them jeans!".  Funny too, to see how unpopular Reagan was at that time:  the show was recorded in Washington, DC, and at one point Eddie mentions Ronald Reagan and the entire theater erupted with booing.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Season 13 of NCIS.  I'll wait for the current season to be available without commercials.



Dleg said:


> Funny too, to see how unpopular Reagan was at that time:  the show was recorded in Washington, DC, and at one point Eddie mentions Ronald Reagan and the entire theater erupted with booing.


He probably was unpopular in DC.  The 49 state electoral landslide he won in '84 would seem to indicate the disdain was somewhat localized.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Second the Daredevil recommendation.


----------



## envirotex

Trailer Park Boys.  ?

And Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events.


----------



## willsee

ct fletcher magnificent obsession


----------



## jeb6294

Not sure if it's on Netflix, but I've been watching "Outsiders".  Bunch of Appalachian mountain people in Kentucky fighting with the town/coal company that wants to kick them out and strip mine.


----------



## Master slacker

Grand Tour


----------



## NJmike PE

Not on Netflix, but watching Homeland on my firestick. Up to season 4.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stopped watching Homeland once &gt;&gt;SPOILER ALERT&lt;&lt; Brody was killed off.  It just wasn't as interesting to me anymore.  First couple seasons were awesome though.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Stopped watching Homeland once &gt;&gt;SPOILER ALERT&lt;&lt; Brody was killed off.  It just wasn't as interesting to me anymore.  First couple seasons were awesome though.


They had a turd season in there while they navigated away from that plot line, and while it has improved, it has never been as good as the early seasons.


----------



## MetsFan

> 7 hours ago, Ramnares P.E. said:
> Stopped watching Homeland once &gt;&gt;SPOILER ALERT&lt;&lt; Brody was killed off.  It just wasn't as interesting to me anymore.  First couple seasons were awesome though.


There are spoiler tags!      

[spo iler] spoiler [/spo iler]

just put the word together



Spoiler



spoiler


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spoiler



rick roll


----------



## Supe

Just finished Season 2 of Vikings, will start on Season 3 tonight.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Didn't realize Vikings was on Netflix.  Definitely will be catching that.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Didn't realize Vikings was on Netflix.  Definitely will be catching that.


You know what, I'm wrong.  It's not Netflix.  It's on Amazon Prime.  Got confused since it just pops up in the "recently watched" box on my FireStick.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Roller coaster of emotions, thanks Supe.


----------



## leggo PE

Last night, the guy and I watched "The Finest Hours". I thought the story was pretty crazy and thought it was a decent movie (bonus points for it being based on a true story), but the boyfriend apparently didn't really like it. I thought he did, but at the end, he was not that impressed.

I liked it despite thinking the main female character was kind of annoying and not being Casey Affleck's biggest fan.


----------



## redrum

Had heard a lot of good things about the black mirror, so watched the first episode where the brit PM screws a pig to save some royalty?


----------



## Supe

Dirty_Bird said:


> Had heard a lot of good things about the black mirror, so watched the first episode where the brit PM screws a pig to save some royalty?


The rest are less vulgar.  Each episode is an entirely different story line, there is no continuation from one to the next.


----------



## kevo_55

Travelers is not bad. Dark Matter is also OK too.

If you are a nerd than watch the white rabbit project. It's made by the same people who made mythbusters.


----------



## matt267 PE

kevo_55 said:


> watch the white rabbit project.


Is it good? My daughter and I loved watching myth busters together.


----------



## kevo_55

Not as good as Mythbusters, but it is worth a watch.


----------



## matt267 PE

kevo_55 said:


> Not as good as Mythbusters, but it is worth a watch.


Cool. I'll add it to my wish list.


----------



## Road Guy

so over the weekend my kids (HS age) started watching LOST. Its been pretty funny watching them try and predict what happens, who dies, gets rescued, etc..

I also forgot how addictive that show was.. I have tried to not disappoint them and tell them how weird everything will get in season 3!


----------



## Supe

Be sure to video their faces during the last episode, as the wave of total pissed-offedness and utter disbelief surrounding the notion that they just spent 1000 hours of their lives to watch a show with no f*cking ending washes over them.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just finished Star Trek Enterprise. Season 3 was the best out of the 4.

I've started re-watching Voyager because my daughter wanted to watch it.

My wife and I have also started watching Travelers (Netflix original). We've only watched one episode, but it has promise.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Be sure to video their faces during the last episode, as the wave of total pissed-offedness and utter disbelief surrounding the notion that they just spent 1000 hours of their lives to watch a show with no f*cking ending washes over them.


lusone: :appl:



matt267 PE said:


> Just finished Star Trek Enterprise. Season 3 was the best out of the 4.
> 
> I've started re-watching Voyager because my daughter wanted to watch it.


Season 3 was the war against the Xindi, right? I remember watching that in college, so good!

LOL @ voyager. Think I'm going to skip that one and go to DS9.

I'm also addicted to X-Files all over again. THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Season 3 was the war against the Xindi, right? I remember watching that in college, so good!


Yup. That's the one.



knight1fox3 said:


> LOL @ voyager. Think I'm going to skip that one and go to DS9.


Hey, I love me some 7 of 9. I have DS9 on my watch list too.


----------



## Dleg

We're in season 2 of Enterprise, and it is actually pretty good.  The reviews (from critics and friends) kept me away far too long.  Voyager was good toward the last couple seasons, too.  DS9 was the best.  I'm thinking about watching The Next Generation again, though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't ban me, but I've never actually seen DS9.


----------



## Dleg

Give it some time.  As I recall, i really didn't start getting into it for a while, but by the end I was pretty certain it was the best of the Star Trek series.


----------



## Road Guy

believe me no one here will ever get banned for saying Star Trek sucks! Cause it does!  Especially Deep Space 9


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> DS9 was the best.  I'm thinking about watching The Next Generation again, though.


It was pretty good, especially when the entire Klingon fleet tried to stage an attack on the station. But the whole profits and pahrates crap got old as the seasons went on.



Road Guy said:


> believe me no one here will ever get banned for saying Star Trek sucks! Cause it does!  Especially Deep Space 9


LOL!!!!


----------



## Dleg

I used to think that, until I actually sat through it and paid attention.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> Don't ban me, but I've never actually seen DS9.


same


----------



## ktulu

We watched Stranger Things. My wife was getting pumped knowing that Season 2 was coming this Summer. Oh her bubble was popped during the Super Bowl when she saw Halloween instead of the Summer! She was pissed!


----------



## matt267 PE

ktulu said:


> We watched Stranger Things.


Best "Netflix Original" that we've seen so far.


----------



## jeb6294

Another one that I just started watching is "Vikings".  Doesn't look like it's on Netflix, but it's on The History Channel so you may be able to watch it online


----------



## snickerd3

Mr snick likes that vikings show.  There are some crazy messed up characters on that one!


----------



## Supe

If you have Amazon Prime, it's available there.  I just finished Season 3.


----------



## knight1fox3

Has anyone seen any episodes of Legion?


----------



## Road Guy

so when I was stuck in an airport on a 5 hour delay I got suckered into watching "The 100" on Netflix. I don't know why I keep getting sucked into these teen lead apocalypse shows..

anyone else seen this? Very weird it goes from Lost in Space, to Planet of the Apes, to The Matrix, back to Lost in Space?


----------



## thekzieg

Just admit it, RG, you looooooooooove all that teen drama!


----------



## thekzieg

I'm currently watching The Night Manager (on Amazon prime). I'm a sucker for a spy story.


----------



## Road Guy

I think I like girls in leather pants who can give roundhouse kicks?


----------



## thekzieg

Who doesn't!


----------



## Dleg

not Netflix but Amazon - anyone watchting/watched The Man in the High Castle?  We're almost through with Season 1 now.  Pretty good!  Gave me a nightmare one night, about living under a Nazi government.


----------



## thekzieg

Yes!!! I've watched both seasons of High Castle - so good!

Also a fav on Amazon is Bosch.


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> so when I was stuck in an airport on a 5 hour delay I got suckered into watching "The 100" on Netflix. I don't know why I keep getting sucked into these teen lead apocalypse shows..
> 
> anyone else seen this? Very weird it goes from Lost in Space, to Planet of the Apes, to The Matrix, back to Lost in Space?


I seriously even downloaded the CW app on the fire stick so I could watch the current season!  There are some pretty crazy twists with it as the seasons go by.


----------



## MetsFan

> 1 hour ago, Road Guy said:
> so when I was stuck in an airport on a 5 hour delay I got suckered into watching "The 100" on Netflix. I don't know why I keep getting sucked into these teen lead apocalypse shows..
> 
> anyone else seen this? Very weird it goes from Lost in Space, to Planet of the Apes, to The Matrix, back to Lost in Space?


My wife and I watched the first season when it came out.  I heard the other seasons got better, but we haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Supe

Sense 8 is pretty much gay softcore porn and graphic depictions of live birth.


----------



## kevo_55

uke:

Thanks for that description.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> uke:
> 
> Thanks for that description.


I watched a season expecting it to change, and it just got worse.


----------



## Road Guy

season 3 of "the hundred" kind of gave me a headache, with the dark setting and walking around back and forth like lost through the forest... I think I am just going to read the current season on Wikipedia and call it good..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Started watching Jessica Jones. Made it through about 2 episodes before giving it up. Mrs Dex is still watching it because David Tennant is in it (her favorite Doctor from Dr Who). Too much drama and not enough superhero for a "comic book" series for my liking. Goal was to re-watch the whole Marvel series (TV and movies) in order, but from what I've seen so far the various TV series aren't any good. 

Mrs Dex also really likes watching Outlander. She told me there's a fair amount of gratuitous nudity, so I sat through a random episode. Ended up being the only episode without the gratuitousness and instead had what can only be described as "sensual gay rape". Forget that.

Wanted to start watching Vikings, but because it's a not-safe-for-kids show, we never have time to watch it. 

At this point, our TV is basically used for watching movies and playing video games.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Started watching Jessica Jones. Made it through about 2 episodes before giving it up. Mrs Dex is still watching it because David Tennant is in it (her favorite Doctor from Dr Who). Too much drama and not enough superhero for a "comic book" series for my liking. Goal was to re-watch the whole Marvel series (TV and movies) in order, but from what I've seen so far the various TV series aren't any good.
> 
> Mrs Dex also really likes watching Outlander. She told me there's a fair amount of gratuitous nudity, so I sat through a random episode. Ended up being the only episode without the gratuitousness and instead had what can only be described as "sensual gay rape". Forget that.
> 
> Wanted to start watching Vikings, but because it's a not-safe-for-kids show, we never have time to watch it.
> 
> At this point, our TV is basically used for watching movies and playing video games.


Are there any home-grown NZ shows out there or is it all essentially American TV?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A few NZ shows here, but most of it is American TV and we do get a few shows from Australia. Especially cable TV (ESPN, Discovery, History, etc). What's funny with watching American TV here is that the commercial breaks are different. Here they are less frequent and shorter when watching sporting events. Additionally, they're mostly just programming based (i.e. Bulls game Tuesday @ 6). Sometimes, there just aren't any breaks at all. I was watching a NASCAR race and when the US goes to commercial break, here they just keep showing the race except there's no commentary. Then about 3 minutes later the screen fills up with the "welcome back" crap and the commentary resumes.

Not a lot of live sporting events shown here (mostly because they're played several timezones away), so they'll do "recap" shows. For NASCAR, they'll condense the race into a 1hr highlight show with no commercials. Rugby is the same way. Games are normally 3hrs long but when televised they're only about an hour and only show the scoring drives.


----------



## MA_PE

I finally got around to watching Netflix's Stranger Things this weekend.  I went through Season 1 Episodes 1 through 7 (still have Episode 8 to watch tonight).  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Supe

Started watching Lovesick season 2, which is the renamed "Scrotal Recall".  We'll see if season 2 is as funny as season 1 was, but doesn't look like it so far.


----------



## Road Guy

I think stranger things sort of takes us back to our childhood a bit. back in the day of bikes and no cell phones and such!

I started watching the 3% but just cant keep interest in with it. (Does it get better?)  Same for the OA.

I got really bored and watched a few episodes of Part of 5 for some 90s nostalgia


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I think stranger things sort of takes us back to our childhood a bit. back in the day of bikes and no cell phones and such!
> 
> I started watching the 3% but just cant keep interest in with it. (Does it get better?)  Same for the OA.
> 
> I got really bored and watched a few episodes of Part of 5 for some 90s nostalgia


Yes and yes, more so for Stranger Things than the OA, the latter of which culminates in an interpretive chicken dance.


----------



## kevo_55

When I realized that the 3% was dubbed into English I turned it off. Complete waste of time.


----------



## snickerd3

i might have to start watching this stranger things.  I am all caught up and most of my normal shows are done for the season or forever.


----------



## Dleg

Again on Amazon, not Netflix, but we've been really enjoying The Expanse.  I think (?) you can just Tivo it on SciFi, but not entirely sure.  Fantastic effects, realistic physics, and the story eventually draws you in (the first couple of episodes weren't as engrossing as later ones).


----------



## Bot-Man

Plus 1 on The Expanse. The story line is pretty interesting but I find myself paying close attention to the technology and physics. It seems they actually spent the money for quality technical advisors.


----------



## Road Guy

I am 3 episodes into Bloodline. Maybe I just like it cause its about the Florida Keys, but it is pretty slow, anyone else catch this one yet? does the pace pick up?


----------



## MA_PE

so i watched Stranger Thungs...what next on the most recommended list?


----------



## Road Guy

_The Ranch_ is defin binge worthy!


----------



## Apothe

Blacklist

Lie to Me

Sherlock


----------



## Supe

Hell on Wheels


----------



## engineergurl

The Blacklist is awesome, The Americans is also great, The man in the white castle (I think that's what it was called)  all worth marathon watching


----------



## MA_PE

cool.  that'll keep me off the streets for a while.


----------



## knight1fox3

X-Files and NCIS


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> X-Files and NCIS


I can watch those on cable.


----------



## Bot-Man

Not sure about Netflix but it's on HBO.  I finished Westworld. It looked interesting and did not disappoint. Thoroughly enjoyable and the futuristic tech is believable. It's a pretty deep show with complex plot lines. I'll probably watch the series again just to pick the things I missed.


----------



## Bot-Man

Road Guy said:


> _The Ranch_ is defin binge worthy!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Apothe said:


> Blacklist
> 
> Lie to Me
> 
> Sherlock


+1 for Sherlock

Lie to Me always seemed like a poor man's The Mentalist to me.  

Not on Netflix but has anyone else caught the first two episodes of Nat Geo's Genius?  Very interesting so far, focusing a bit more on the human side of Einstein as opposed to the physics.


----------



## Supe

engineergurl said:


> The man in the white castle


It's High Castle, but your version sounds delicious.


----------



## Bot-Man

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Very interesting so far, focusing a bit more on the human side of Einstein as opposed to the physics.


I haven't seen it but it sounds interesting. I was surprised to read that he was quite the ladies man. Not how I envisioned him with that wild hair.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ It's not a walk of shame if you own it...


----------



## YMZ PE

Didn't Einstein have an affair with his cousin? That's confidence, I guess.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Didn't Einstein have an affair with his cousin? That's confidence, I guess.


Nice 5,000th post!  LOL

:thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> X-Files and NCIS


No more X-Files on Netflix.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> No more X-Files on Netflix.


It's also on Hulu.


----------



## Road Guy

lets stay on topic, no one cares about amazon and hulu (unless you access your amazon content via the eb.com link)


----------



## Dleg

Well in that case...  all I ahve been watching on Netflix lately are stand-up comedy performances, while I exercise in my garage.  Yesterday I was watching Norm MacDonald's new performance, which was pretty good.  Last week I watched two vintage Sam Kinison performances.  The first one (oldest) was pretty hilarious.  The second one (just before he died) wasn't as good, but still funny.  If I could remember the names of the other guys I thought were funny, i would mention them, but I can't.  I've seen a few terrible ones, too, but again i can't remember the names.  Makes for good workout TV, though.


----------



## Supe

Sausage Party was so unbelievably bad, we turned it off.  It wasn't even fart joke funny.  The script was the equivalent to giving a Mad Libs to a group of boys at the onset of puberty.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Then you missed the most outrageous part. The last 5 minutes was over the top obscene. I've never felt more uncomfortable watching a movie/TV (except maybe the sensual gay rape scene in Outlander). I thought the rest of the movie was kinda funny.


----------



## YMZ PE

I hated the whole movie. Though the orgy at the end didn't bother me more than the rest of it, it just went on for an uncomfortably long time. Which I guess is also true of the rest of the movie.


----------



## Road Guy

I thought it would have been more like the North Korea movie they made but we're too afraid to release - that movies was actually funny but when I get 15 minutes into a "comedy" and don't laugh I generally turn it off...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I typically don't like this style of comedy, but I was surprised with this one. Thought it was really funny.


----------



## Dleg

Watching Louis C.K.'s new performance on Netflix. Pretty damn funny, but only if you don't mind joking about abortion, suicide, marriage, kids.  Good treadmill show.


----------



## YMZ PE

Not Netflix, but we started watching the new season of Twin Peaks last night. It's even better than the first season in that we have no idea what's happening but it's so creepy and somehow so addictive at the same time. It's kind of fun to see how the actors have aged over time too.


----------



## MetsFan

We've been watching Luke Cage and it is entertaining, but man is it slow.


----------



## kevo_55

Sweet Christmas!


----------



## snickerd3

binge watched Stranger Things this week.  Love it!!!!  Thanks for the recommendation.  Can't wait for season 2, in October


----------



## Road Guy

I couldn't sleep last night at watched the comedy about the Loomis Fargo Heist. It was semi entertaining. If you are up at 1 AM and need something to help you fall asleep!

Although I cant recall the name of the movie this morning.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> I couldn't sleep last night at watched the comedy about the Loomis Fargo Heist. It was semi entertaining. If you are up at 1 AM and need something to help you fall asleep!
> 
> Although I cant recall the name of the movie this morning.


masterminds?


----------



## MetsFan

Last thing I watched was 13 reasons why.  Their cliffhangers at the end of every episode kept me going back.  I'm on to Iron Fist next.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Moana with my 2 girls


----------



## alien

Untold Stories of the ER. Episodes are dramatized and each usually consists of a serious story, a funny story, and a weird story.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I don't watch much Netflix, but this is an awesome watch on Amazon Prime.  I highly recommend it:

https://www.amazon.com/Assaulted-Civil-Rights-Under-Fire/dp/B00EJRAHFS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1498866066&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=civil+rights+under+fire


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One of the local cable channels is replaying the first 6 seasons of Game of Thrones before season 7 drops in a couple of weeks. Have the DVR set and stocking up on the popcorn for an epic binge fest.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Working my way through the TV series Bones.

Just discovered my cable provider has thrown HBO into my package so I have a lot of GoT to catch up on.


----------



## csb

I've recently made it through S5 of OINTB and the premiere season of The Handmaid's Tale.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> I've recently made it through S5 of OINTB and the premiere season of The Handmaid's Tale.


How is Orange? I've only seen the first 2 seasons and part of the 3rd.


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> How is Orange? I've only seen the first 2 seasons and part of the 3rd.


I have watched 3, 4, and 5 in full binge mode. Three was like the reward for surviving 2.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> I have watched 3, 4, and 5 in full binge mode. Three was like the reward for surviving 2.


Yeah, 2 was pretty rough and the first couple of season 3 weren't very promising so we stopped. Once we finish re-watching Game of Thrones 1-6 and get into 7, we may restart Orange.


----------



## DC_engineer2017

Orange is a decent show but I really liked Sneaky Pete.. Good season 1 and Hand of god on Amazon


----------



## Supe

Nymphomaniac Volume I and II.

Make no mistake about it, this thing is chock full of nudity and genitalia of both sexes, so make sure your kids are at least 50 miles away from the TV.  Not a movie to throw on with Grandma and Granpda on the couch.

Now, that said, I assumed this was going to be one of those crappy documentaries Netflix puts out like the ones on call girls, etc., but it isn't.  I watched after seeing a cast of relatively well known actors (Christian Slater, Willem Dafoe, Shia Lebouf, Stellan Skarsgard), and the whole movie is really messed up but well done, IMO.  It's a fictional story that follows a woman from childhood through adulthood (movie begins with her being found alive in an alleyway), chronicling her obsession with sex and how it made her a horrible person (relationships, extortion, motherhood, crime in adulthood).  It's all told in a series of chapters in which she describes the happenings to the man that found her outside.  Volume II has a surprising twist at the end.


----------



## snickerd3

so if one reads the GOT books before watching the tv series, will they be disappointed when they watch the show?


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> so if one reads the GOT books before watching the tv series, will they be disappointed when they watch the show?


I read the first book of the series and preferred the show, so I'll say no.

I know people who have read all the books and done both, and other than complaining about missing characters or different story lines, none of them said it ruined the show for them.


----------



## snickerd3

I'm about half way through listening to the 3 GOT book...it'a almost 40 hrs long.  I have ready access to audio for book 4.  Will have to visit the library for the rest.  But I want to finish the books before watching.  I already have a mental picture in my head fo the characters and don't want to mess it up while just yet.  Although they use a different person to voice the book in the 4th one...not looking for to that.  I might see the library has a version with the same voice as the


----------



## Road Guy

Well since George can't seem to put down the turkey leg and finish writing the books that may be a while before you get to read "all" the books!

I've read the first 3 but I started reading them after watching the first season- there is so much extra content in the books I don't think it really matters if you read them or watch then first.

And did Supe just say Shia Labuff was a legit actor?


----------



## snickerd3

he said well known...that doesn't necessarily mean legit


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> he said well known...that doesn't necessarily mean legit


Exactly.


----------



## Road Guy

gotcha


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The GoT books provide a lot more backstory and "thought processes" that are missed in the show, but the show does a really good job of telling it's own version of the story.

For the most part they run the same storyline, but the show does take some liberties in the name of condensing it all into manageable episodes and subplots.

The last couple of seasons of the show are HBO's doing with George's input. They know his final storyline and have said they'll follow it, but we'll see how that goes.

I read the books at the same time I watched the show. I have a hard time keeping characters straight without being able to put a face to them (took me a couple of tries to get through Lord of the Rings), so I watched the first episode after only reading a couple of chapters. Unfortunately, I hadn't read far enough to be prepared for the Bran/Jamie scene.


----------



## leggo PE

My SO and I are in the middle of GoT right now, also. I have a funky history of watching that show. I've seen the full sixth season, but prior to that, had only seen a single episode: the finale of season 2. So, at some point after season 6 ended, we started from the beginning. We've made it to nearly the end of season 3, and will see how far we get before season 7 starts. Because I know we'll just jump right back to season 7, even if I haven't seen all of seasons 4 and 5 (my boyfriend, however, has seen all of the seasons roughly as they came out).

It's kind of fun knowing who makes it through to the sixth season, and learning who the people who were referred to in the sixth season but died earlier on are. That happened a LOT in the first and second seasons.


----------



## akwooly

ninjago.  my kids have taken over my tv and netflix account.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched shooter (which was on USA network) somehow they made an entire season of the movie "sniper" originally with Mark Wallburg?  Wasn't bad but was fairly predictable...  Not sure what they do for a season 2 though?

Also I watched some of Flaked - its like a Netflix californication - I give it 4 stars (out of 12)

Also I watched all of the new season of The Ranch in like 4 days. I wish I had some discipline to not do that


----------



## jeb6294

I just finished "The Ranch" yesterday.  Didn't watch the whole thing in one sitting, but it was a good one to watch a few episodes if there wasn't anything else on, so it was pretty close.

The wife wants to watch "Glow" but we haven't had a chance to sit down and watch it yet.  I remember when I was a kid watching "Glow" on TV...young enough that I thought it (and WWF) was actually real wrestling).


----------



## snickerd3

Got hooked on the The great British Baking show.   I wanna bake some bread now.


----------



## Road Guy

Watched some of the amazon show cattastophoe ? Holy hell it's bad


----------



## cement

leggo PE said:


> My SO and I are in the middle of GoT right now, also. I have a funky history of watching that show. I've seen the full sixth season, but prior to that, had only seen a single episode: the finale of season 2. So, at some point after season 6 ended, we started from the beginning. We've made it to nearly the end of season 3, and will see how far we get before season 7 starts. Because I know we'll just jump right back to season 7, even if I haven't seen all of seasons 4 and 5 (my boyfriend, however, has seen all of the seasons roughly as they came out).
> 
> It's kind of fun knowing who makes it through to the sixth season, and learning who the people who were referred to in the sixth season but died earlier on are. That happened a LOT in the first and second seasons.


I was reading the books after binge watching season 1-4 and during season 5, it got pretty confusing at times.


----------



## leggo PE

cement said:


> I was reading the books after binge watching season 1-4 and during season 5, it got pretty confusing at times.


I've only made it two or three episodes into Season 4... Why was season 5 confusing? Or more like, is it more confusing than any other season? The whole first two seasons, I basically couldn't tell you who anyone was. Haha!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> I've only made it two or three episodes into Season 4... Why was season 5 confusing? Or more like, is it more confusing than any other season? The whole first two seasons, I basically couldn't tell you who anyone was. Haha!


The real question here is whether or not you've seen the episode commonly referred to as "The Red Wedding".


----------



## kevo_55

After the Red Wedding, it got WAY easier to keep track of who is who.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> The real question here is whether or not you've seen the episode commonly referred to as "The Red Wedding".


Yes, I have.


----------



## Road Guy

So I had to find another credit card to re activate my netfllix and get a free month   when I saw the previews for the new show Ozark. Really good but most of the show was filmed in my childhood stomping grounds.

If any of you have seen it the "Blue Cat" lodge used to be owned by a friend of mine's family from high school and when he was working and his dad wasn't there he would sell us beer. So the show is bringing back some good memories of drinking pony beer and fishing from lake Allatoona (even though the show is set in the Ozarks)


----------



## jeb6294

"Last Chance U".  It's a documentary about a Junior College football team at East Mississippi CC.  The school is in Scooba, MS which is a tiny little town in the middle of nowhere...when you look at it on Google Maps, the CC literally looks like it's half the town.

A few guys on the team are just guys from around there who are going for school and also happen to be halfway decent football players.  The bulk of the team are more of what the school specializes in, guys who were heavily recruited by Div. 1 schools but didn't have the grades to go or went to a D-1 school and got booted for doing something stupid.  Hence the name, this is the last chance most of these guys have to get in/back to a D-1 program.

To me the show is mostly just infuriating, but apparently it's also entertaining because I keep watching it.  The majority of the guys are dumb as a box of rocks, too lazy to do anything other than football, or both.  There's a lady at the school, I guess you'd call her a guidance counselor, who's only job is to make sure these guys are going to class and doing whatever they're supposed to do to get a 2.5 GPA.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I never understood the mentality of those guys. They claim they will literally do anything to keep playing football, but then when they're told what is needed, "except that."


----------



## jeb6294

I think the reason I find it so ridiculous is because you know it's the same way at D-I schools.  Kid is a good football player, get him tutors and a nursemaid to eek him through school.  Looked it up, and even if you make it to a D-I school, your chances of making it to the NFL are 1.5% so now you've got another useless drain on society.


----------



## thekzieg

Just started Bojack Horseman. It's really funny/dry and has one of my favorite comedians (Paul F. Tompkins) as a secondary character.


----------



## Dleg

I started that as well, but had to stop because my son started watching it with me, and it was just a little bit too adult!


----------



## thekzieg

Dleg said:


> I started that as well, but had to stop because my son started watching it with me, and it was just a little bit too adult!


Yep, it's not for the kids.


----------



## Road Guy

I tried to watch some of _Ballers_, I mean I like half naked women in bathing suits to the Miami backdrop and all but I just couldn't get into this show


----------



## Jbone27 PE

The Ozarks on netflix is pretty good. I've been a fan of Jason Bateman since teen wolf II so that could be it. He's the poor mans's Micheal J. Fox.


----------



## snickerd3

snickerd3 said:


> Got hooked on the The great British Baking show.   I wanna bake some bread now.


rubbing off on snickette too.  Yesterday morning she broke out her tea set.  She put out the gingham table cloth, put two of the plastic pastries from the tea set on plates and pretended to cook them, then set them out on the gingham table cloth for judging.  all weekend it was can we watching baking show?  Baking show, mommy.


----------



## cement

Ozark is really well done, when's the next season?


----------



## Road Guy

Probably another 10 months 

we we have enjoyed this show since it was filmed at a lot of our high school hangouts.

the "blue cat" is really Little River Marina and was a place we would hang out on the lake, buy beer, etc....




the toenail scene still gives me pain feels.....


----------



## Supe

I just started Ozark last night after remembering seeing it here.  Two episodes deep and I'm hooked.  Hope the rest of the season is just as good.


----------



## Dleg

^I'll have to check that out, too. We're in a Netflix slump right now. Started watching "Longmire" because my Mom said it was good, but, my Mom likes it... it reminds me of an 80s detective show.  Each episode is a stand-alone mystery, always involving a murder, which at this pace seems like the entire small town will be depopulated by the end of Season 3 and it already goes out to 5!   Definitely not up to modern TV standards.


----------



## Supe

Ozark starts out fast and keeps the pace up, which is part of why I really like it.  It's nice to see the guy from Arrested Development in a non-comedy role, too.


----------



## Road Guy

Netflix needs to stretch these seasons out a bit more, 10 episodes just goes by a little too soon when were all binge watching them 3 at a time


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Ozark starts out fast and keeps the pace up, which is part of why I really like it.  It's nice to see the guy from Arrested Development in a non-comedy role, too.


Been hearing really good reviews on social media and the radio. Might have to check it out. But then again, I can't even find time to catch up on GoT.


----------



## Supe

Just do like I do and watch it all while you should be sleeping.


----------



## YMZ PE

thekzieg said:


> Just started Bojack Horseman. It's really funny/dry and has one of my favorite comedians (Paul F. Tompkins) as a secondary character.


Have you gotten to the episode with Vincent Adultman?


----------



## thekzieg

YMZ PE said:


> Have you gotten to the episode with Vincent Adultman?


Hahahahahah! Yes!


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Just do like I do and watch it all while you should be sleeping.


But wait, then how to be productive at work????


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> But wait, then how to be productive at work????


You get paid to show up, not be productive.


----------



## envirotex

Riverdale...

:blush:


----------



## YMZ PE

Twin Peaks episode I'm watching now reminds me of:


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Ozark starts out fast and keeps the pace up, which is part of why I really like it.  It's nice to see the guy from Arrested Development in a non-comedy role, too.


So for the hell of it, I decided to watch episode 1 and say screw all the rest of what I'm behind on. You weren't kidding. I actually thought it started off a bit slow but boy did it ever gain my attention. And then it's basically non-stop right up until the end of the episode. Crazy.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just started Criminal Minds.  Will have to check Ozark out when I finish this one off.

Longmire is gonna be finished as soon as they release the last season, it was decent enough overall though.


----------



## Road Guy

I never watched Friday Night Lights when it was on so I started watching that to have something to watch, first season was pretty decent but the 2nd you can tell the writers went off kilter (or maybe that was the writers strike year)


----------



## FLBuff PE

blybrook PE said:


> Just started Criminal Minds.  Will have to check Ozark out when I finish this one off.
> 
> *Longmire* is gonna be finished as soon as they release the last season, it was decent enough overall though.


I'm glad that someone else on here has watched Longmire. Ferg is a personal acquaintance of mine.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched the first two seasons but they just sort of all ran together...

Are they still trying to show that he killed his wifes killer?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> I'm glad that someone else on here has watched Longmire. Ferg is a personal acquaintance of mine.


A friend back in Denver is a huge Longmire fanatic. He has autographs from the whole cast, spends his weekends finding places where they filmed, and is always posting pics of himself with the cast.


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> Twin Peaks episode I'm watching now reminds me of:


What an amazing movie.  Hawk crashing his truck through the front door?  Cinematic perfection.


----------



## Road Guy

I think I read they actually film a lot of Longmire in the New Mexico mountains - probably too damn cold to film winter shots in Wyoming there I guess..


----------



## FLBuff PE

Yup...mostly filmed in NM.


----------



## cement

I'll have to check out Longmire.

There's going to be some serious GoT withdrawal about a week from now, need to find a new series.


----------



## Dleg

We're still watching Longmire, it sort of grows on you. We just finished Season 1, but I stand by my initial impression that it's not up to modern TV standards.


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> Riverdale...
> 
> :blush:


Same!


----------



## MA_PE

Me, my wife and son started watching Ozark over the weekend.  We're almost done with season 1.  Can't say I'm hooked but it's ok.  I like stranger things better.


----------



## Supe

Only two episodes in, but not sure how I feel about this latest season of Narcos.


----------



## Road Guy

watched the first episode of "little evil"  pretty funny (in a very very dry humor sort of way)


----------



## Dleg

We finished "Longmire" last week. I hereby change my earlier review based on Seasons 1 and 2.  It started to get really good in Season 3, and kept it up until getting slightly ridiculous at the end of Season 5. It will be interesting to see if they can recover in season 6, but it was definitely good viewing.


----------



## Road Guy

did he kill his wifes killer?


----------



## Dleg

I would say it's well worth it to watch Season 3 and 4 to see how that turns out.


----------



## Road Guy

Maybe....

saw where Netflix is making Gerald's game. Hopefully they will do a better job than Hollywood did with the dark tower movie


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Maybe....
> 
> saw where Netflix is making Gerald's game. Hopefully they will do a better job than Hollywood did with the dark tower movie


The preview looked good at least.


----------



## snickerd3

It is on Fox not netflix but watched the encore of the series premiere of  Orville last night...it was not as good as it could have been.  The premise was there, but they lacked on making it happen.  Silly but not funny.  disappointed


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> It is on Fox not netflix but watched the encore of the series premiere of  Orville last night...it was not as good as it could have been.  The premise was there, but they lacked on making it happen.  Silly but not funny.  disappointed


I'll try to catch the replay, but I do not exactly have high hopes for anything Seth Macfarlane (sp?) is involved in anymore.


----------



## mudpuppy

snickerd3 said:


> It is on Fox not netflix but watched the encore of the series premiere of  Orville last night...it was not as good as it could have been.  The premise was there, but they lacked on making it happen.  Silly but not funny.  disappointed


As I was watching it, my wife said, "are you really interested in this?"  I'll give it a couple more episodes. . .


----------



## Dleg

I missed it, but I added it to my DVR list so hopefully it's not too bad!  The idea of Family Guy combined with Star Trek seems kind of appealing, if it works.


----------



## Road Guy

I gave it 10 minutes and the changed the channel... its not near as funny as even Galaxy Quest!


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> I gave it 10 minutes and the changed the channel... its not near as funny as even Galaxy Quest!


THis!!


----------



## Dleg

Ugh!  Maybe it will get better?


----------



## MA_PE

I watched Orville it was better than most of the carp they broadcast as new show.  Not a must see, but it was ok.


----------



## Road Guy

Is man in the high castle worth getting into?


----------



## Dleg

We really enjoyed it.


----------



## Supe

X2.


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone catch the new Star Trek series on CBS this past weekend? It was pretty difficult to not watch as we are doing a screening at my buddy's place this weekend who has a theater room. Wait, did I just write that on here?

:bag:


----------



## snickerd3

I wanted to...i thought it was next week  :-(


----------



## Dleg

I watched it. It was OK, but not to the point that I felt like I was willing to go off and subscribe to CBS online for the rest of it.  

I have now seen the first 3 episodes of The Orville, though. Not as terrible as I had been led to believe, but kind of odd - like they're trying to make a realTrek-type sci fi show, but with Seth McFarlane jokes and crudities scattered randomly throughout.  I think it would have been more enjoyable if it had just been over-the-top McFarlane.  As it is, it's just sort of jarring to be watching a reasonable 1990s-style Trek story and then have one of the main characters suddenly call someone a Dick.   I'll keep watching, though.


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> I watched it. It was OK, but not to the point that I felt like I was willing to go off and subscribe to CBS online for the rest of it.


Wait, do you have to have a subscription to CBS to watch the whole show or was that just to watch the 2nd episode right away?  I was thinking it was going to be a regular TV show, but if you wanted to be an extra special subscriber, then you just got to watch the 2nd episode online right after the 1st episode was done.  I'd probably watch it if it was on TV but if they expect me to pay extra to watch it online, then forget it.


----------



## Dleg

They said "exclusively" available on CBS Super Duper Ultra or whatever.  Plus, that is what the buzz has been all along about this show - you have to pay to watch.


----------



## kevo_55

My guess is that this will be on Netflix after CBS's streaming service bombs.


----------



## Road Guy

I predict in 10 years everyone will have their own streaming service and cable will be the cheap alternative again...

i thought I would get more out of hbo now but with GOT over for a while there just isn't much on there I find myself watching.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> They said "exclusively" available on CBS Super Duper Ultra or whatever.  Plus, that is what the buzz has been all along about this show - you have to pay to watch.


"Pay to watch..."


----------



## jeb6294

Based on all the talk on here, I started watching "Ozark" the other day.  Just finished episode 7.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> i thought I would get more out of hbo now


There isn't anything on HBO worth watching until Westworld comes back, and that's not until next year!


----------



## kevo_55

So glad I did the free 1 month trial of HBO Now. We got caught up with GOT and watched the first season of Westworld.

Also, I think Westworld jumped the shark after episode 7.


----------



## Road Guy

yes I really liked it in the beginning but I lost interest towards the end..

Now I am trying to figure out where I signed up for HBO so I can delete it? thought it was through amazon?


----------



## kevo_55

^^ I signed up via google play. I was able to cancel my service in my play account.

I'm sure Amazon does the same thing.


----------



## cement

I contacted itunes and they got me the previous month refunded


----------



## snickerd3

Started watching the "good Doctor", its on mondays on ABC not netflix, but I really like it.  A cross between house, and the personality of sheldon cooper, meets doogie howser md.


----------



## Road Guy

I started &amp; then stopped watching sons of anarchy out of boredom and looking back that show just wasn't as good as I thought it was at the time.. it has all the believability of a campaign speech...


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> I started &amp; then stopped watching sons of anarchy out of boredom and looking back that show just wasn't as good as I thought it was at the time.. it has all the believability of a campaign speech...


That's interesting! I think I watched the first season and part of the second around when they came out (or at least appeared on Netflix), but stopped watching it a few years ago for no particular reason. I wonder if I'd feel the same.


----------



## knight1fox3

If anyone wants a good thriller movie, check out "Hush" on Netflix. Pretty freaky.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> If anyone wants a good thriller movie, check out "Hush" on Netflix. Pretty freaky.


scary thriller or suspense thriller?


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> scary thriller or suspense thriller?


Both.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tempted to watch this movie. It's supposed to be the next really good Steven King adaptation.


----------



## ruggercsc

I have started watching "Mindhunter" and I find it well done (also a big fan of the 70's music that is playing during the episodes).


----------



## Road Guy

I got 15 min into Gerald's game and changed it - been meaning to finish it but just haven't yet- it was an interesting book


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> I got 15 min into Gerald's game and changed it - been meaning to finish it but just haven't yet- it was an interesting book


We started talking about it at work and one of my coworkers was telling me about it. He said it was very slow to develop, but the ending was worth it.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I started &amp; then stopped watching sons of anarchy out of boredom and looking back that show just wasn't as good as I thought it was at the time.. it has all the believability of a campaign speech...


You'd get a good laugh at the last episode if you're really yearning for believability...

We saw Geralds game.  There is definitely one seriously cringe-worthy moment towards the end.

Watched the first episode of Mindhunters last night.  I think I'm going to like it.  My sister is typically good at picking shows I'd like, and she was raving about it.


----------



## Road Guy

we did suffer through the whole SOA series but I had just forgotten most of it.. was trying to find something else to watch but doesn't seem to be too much out there ----- gave up near beginning of season 2

I heard they are making a mayans spin off?  But I think SOA had a major chic following... well see if they can recreate that..

Also LOL I saw a dude on a motorcycle wearing a SMACRO leather jacket.  Occasionally well see a real MC club passing through rural CO and I imagine they wouldn't take too kindly to that?


----------



## jeb6294

Saw a new commercial for "Stranger Things" last night.  Had almost forgotten that it's coming this Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Loved MindHunter!!!! We watched it all last weekend.


----------



## snickerd3

jeb6294 said:


> Saw a new commercial for "Stranger Things" last night.  Had almost forgotten that it's coming this Friday.


can't wait...although I don't know where they are going to take the series.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@thekzieg a lot of my friends are raving about that series.  I have it on my "To watch" list but it will have to wait until I finish binge watching Stranger Things S2.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> @thekzieg a lot of my friends are raving about that series.  I have it on my "To watch" list but it will have to wait until I finish binge watching Stranger Things S2.


I suspect I'm about half way through, and am really enjoying it so far.  We're in the same boat with ST, though.


----------



## thekzieg

Mr. Kzieg decided that he should work at a company that sends him on business trips over halloween, so we're gonna have to wait to binge on ST2.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> gonna have to wait to binge on ST2


Nope. Watch it without him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wife and I started watching Stranger Things last night. Got through the first two episodes and like it so far. Wife said she couldn't sleep very well last night because she kept trying to figure out some of the upcoming plot twists.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm re-watching Jericho.


----------



## Road Guy

^- that's one that I wished would have gone on a few more seasons..


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The Good Place. I watched the entire first season and now I need to find the time to catch up with season 2 On Demand.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

You hadn't seen that before?  What the fork?!


----------



## Road Guy

who stayed up till 5 am watching stranger things 2 last night / this morning?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finished season 1 of Stranger Things last night. We'll try to get through season 2 this week.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> who stayed up till 5 am watching stranger things 2 last night / this morning?


Just finished S2 and boy was it awesome.  S3 isn't due till 2019 though :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Supe

Haven't even started ST2 yet.  Was Junior's birthday yesterday, and the MIL was here all weekend.  Killed off all my Netflix time.


----------



## ktulu

Watched Episode 1 of Stranger Things 2 last night. Can't do the binge watching thing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ktulu said:


> Watched Episode 1 of Stranger Things 2 last night. Can't do the binge watching thing.


Weakness disgusts me.

Just kidding, I can't help binge watching when it's so damn good.


----------



## MA_PE

I missed a beautiful day outside this past Saturday because I started watching ST2.  Binged 5 hours.  Watched another episode on Sunday.  For some reason, Netflix started interrupting the stream so I got frustrated and turned it off.  I'll finish it this week.  Excellent and the video equivalent of a "can't put it down" book.


----------



## jeb6294

Planned to start ST2 this weekend, but I had already started "Mindhunter" so I never got the chance.


----------



## Supe

I need to rewatch the last two episodes of Mindhunter.  Started too late and passed out on the couch!


----------



## MA_PE

you bastards, now I'll have to start watching Mindhunter....damn.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Four episodes into Mindhunter, paused to binge Stranger Things 2, moving back to Mindhunter.


----------



## Supe

Watched first episode of ST2 last night, fell asleep through most of the second.  Is it just me, or does it not hook you like the first season did?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's just you ^


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> It's just you ^


I'm hoping it'll pick up some.  As entertaining as it is to watch Mikey from The Goonies making out with Wynona Ryder and all...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> I'm hoping it'll pick up some.  As entertaining as it is to watch Mikey from The Goonies/*Sam from LotR* making out with Wynona Ryder and all...


fixt

Also, it picks up pretty quickly and just steam rolls from there so hang in there because it's worth it!


----------



## Supe

It's not like we would stop watching it, so no worries there.

Also, I'm super bummed about this whole Kevin Spacey thing, because Netflix announced they're only doing one more season of House of Cards because of it.  I can about guarantee its going to be some terrible mish-mash of garbage, because there's no way you can play out Claire's presidency and either the final rise or fall of Frank in 10 episodes or less.  I'm pretty sure it's just going to be throwing a bone to the audience that will watch regardless and needs some closure, just like how they ended The Killing once Netflix grabbed the rights to it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm not as bummed about House of Cards.  It became a bit too implausible for me after Season 4.  Will be interesting to see what else comes out of the Hollywood closet.


----------



## Supe

It definitely dropped off during the season where they tried to make Frank come off as a big wuss, but his character is still one of my all-time favorites, and I'll miss what the show could have been if they had a chance to end it properly.


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> It's not like we would stop watching it, so no worries there.
> 
> Also, I'm super bummed about this whole Kevin Spacey thing, because Netflix announced they're only doing one more season of House of Cards because of it.  I can about guarantee its going to be some terrible mish-mash of garbage, because there's no way you can play out Claire's presidency and either the final rise or fall of Frank in 10 episodes or less.  I'm pretty sure it's just going to be throwing a bone to the audience that will watch regardless and needs some closure, just like how they ended The Killing once Netflix grabbed the rights to it.


ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dleg

We binged ST2 over the weekend. Pretty damn good!  Not sure what to watch next. We're still slogging our way through Ken Burns' Vietnam on Tivo - "only" 4 more hours to go.  

Mindhunter, you say??


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Watched first episode of ST2 last night, fell asleep through most of the second.  Is it just me, or does it not hook you like the first season did?


I haven't watched any of ST ever, but was briefly talking about the new season with a friend over the weekend. She agree with you; you're not alone!


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> Mindhunter, you say??


Say it loud and proud.


----------



## Road Guy

I had just watched the first couple of episodes of HOC and now I just cant seem to watch it anymore, when you are a real life sleaze ball playing a sleaze ball its hard to watch...  I used to really like him as well. kind of ironic since his character in American Beauty Died because his neighbor thought he was taking advantage of his son!


----------



## ruggercsc

Supe said:


> I'm hoping it'll pick up some.  As entertaining as it is to watch Mikey from The Goonies making out with Wynona Ryder and all...


I thought Mikey died from mixing a soft drink with Pop Rocks.


----------



## Supe

ruggercsc said:


> I thought Mikey died from mixing a soft drink with Pop Rocks.


No, but he sure did balloon up!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Finished ST2 last night. Great show. Guess I'll jump on the bandwagon and give mindhunter a try.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

ruggercsc said:


> I thought Mikey died from mixing a soft drink with Pop Rocks.


Yeah I heard that to. Think that kid from wonder years who turned into Marilyn Manson dared him to do it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I had just watched the first couple of episodes of HOC and now I just cant seem to watch it anymore, when you are a real life sleaze ball playing a sleaze ball its hard to watch...  I used to really like him as well. kind of ironic since his character in American Beauty Died because his neighbor thought he was taking advantage of his son!


Used to be one of my top 5 actors.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah, I have never watched HOC and now I never will.  So meany sleaze balls in Hollywood. I;m glad that people are finally starting to turn on them. Hypocritical bunch of dirtbags.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I can't turn to Hollywood for my political and medical advice, where should I go?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If I can't turn to Hollywood for my political and medical advice, where should I go?


Easy.

http://bfy.tw/EmZc


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;knows better than to click on a link posted on EB.com that you don't recognize&gt;


----------



## Dleg

no clicky


----------



## snickerd3

Dleg said:


> We binged ST2 over the weekend. Pretty damn good!  Not sure what to watch next. We're still slogging our way through Ken Burns' Vietnam on Tivo - "only" 4 more hours to go.
> 
> Mindhunter, you say??


so they release the  ST whole season at once and not a weekly show?  was late to the game with season 1.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah, you totally missed it.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> so they release the  ST whole season at once and not a weekly show?  was late to the game with season 1.


I can't think of any shows (Netflix originals) where Netflix hasn't released the entire season all at once.


----------



## csb

As opposed to Hulu where I have to watch it like a regular TV show. Ugh. One episode a week is awful.


----------



## User1

csb said:


> As opposed to Hulu where I have to watch it like a regular TV show. Ugh. One episode a week is awful.


This. And then the stupid holiday weeks like what am I supposed to watch on Thanksgiving if you don't have new episodes?!? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> As opposed to Hulu where I have to watch it like a regular TV show. Ugh. One episode a week is awful.





thejulie_PE said:


> This. And then the stupid holiday weeks like what am I supposed to watch on Thanksgiving if you don't have new episodes?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


There are other ways to watch them. :thumbs:

:Chris:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> There are other ways to watch them. :thumbs:
> :Chris:


Ugh if you can find me how to watch seasons 7-current of flipping out without having to pay 15 bucks a season I might love you forever. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb6294

thejulie_PE said:


> Ugh if you can find me how to watch seasons 7-current of flipping out without having to pay 15 bucks a season I might love you forever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


[evil laugh] Other ways in that grey area between legal and not so much [/evil laugh]

Got a Roku/Fiestick/Chromecast/etc. streaming device?  Googling Kodi and Covenant is your friend.


----------



## User1

jeb6294 said:


> [evil laugh] Other ways in that grey area between legal and not so much [/evil laugh]
> 
> Got a Roku/Fiestick/Chromecast/etc. streaming device?  Googling Kodi and Covenant is your friend.


thanks for the reminder. i've been wanting to get chromecast installed on my fire tablet so i didnt have to use my work tablet at home, and i will add this to the list of modifications.


----------



## csb

BUT THE EPISODES ARE CONTROLLED BY HULU. 

Really I need to know if Danny and Mindy end up together on The Mindy Project.


----------



## User1




----------



## MA_PE

ST2 ended up things well.  I started watching "Beyond Stranger Things" .  Me thinks that ST is going to plummet downhill.  It's going to turn into Dawson's Creek.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There are a couple of shows on Netflix that do weekly releases. I'm not sure specifically what they are because only Mrs Dex and Mini dex watch them.

Slowly working through ST2. Got to the episode where Dart breaks out of his tank.


----------



## User1

MA_PE said:


> ST2 ended up things well.  I started watching "Beyond Stranger Things" .  Me thinks that ST is going to plummet downhill.  It's going to turn into Dawson's Creek.


well now i HAVE to watch it because ♥


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> BUT THE EPISODES ARE CONTROLLED BY HULU.


False. They are only DISTRIBUTED by Hulu. They reside in other areas of the WWW. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

ST2 is starting to remind me of that other show on Netflix (Between) where everyone in the town over 18 dies?   Not exactly but very similar story lines (on episode 4 - season 2)


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> False. They are only DISTRIBUTED by Hulu. They reside in other areas of the WWW. :thumbs:


Prove it. Find me the next episode of The Mindy Project.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Prove it. Find me the next episode of The Mindy Project.


Which season, and what episode? If you're talking about episodes that haven't aired yet, that gets to be more difficult. I was mainly referring to episodes that have already aired for a given season.


----------



## csb

Season 6, Episode 9

This one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt7031938/?ref_=ttep_ep9


----------



## knight1fox3

Hasn't aired yet (Episode airs 7 November 2017). Would be pretty difficult to find. I thought you were talking about something that had previously aired and was being gradually released on Hulu.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> ST2 is starting to remind me of that other show on Netflix (Between) where everyone in the town over 18 dies?   Not exactly but very similar story lines (on episode 4 - season 2)


It just seems that way...hence my Dawson's Creek reference.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Hasn't aired yet (Episode airs 7 November 2017). Would be pretty difficult to find. I thought you were talking about something that had previously aired and was being gradually released on Hulu.


Ah, yes. Hence my original statement of they are controlled by Hulu. I believe you owe me a "false" retraction.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Ah, yes. Hence my original statement of they are controlled by Hulu. I believe you owe me a "false" retraction.


False assessment retracted forthwith. However, it was a conditional false assessment based on air date. Hulu will sometimes trickle out (instead of all at once) episodes of a past season which have already aired. In which case, those can be found and viewed outside of Hulu's control. :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

MA_PE said:


> ST2 ended up things well.  I started watching "Beyond Stranger Things" .  Me thinks that ST is going to plummet downhill.  It's going to turn into Dawson's Creek.


Yeah, I kind of wish we hadn't watched those, either. I tried to turn it off when they began to get annoying (which was right away), but then my wife insisted on watching the rest of them. I'd much rather know the characters only, and not the actors, thank you...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So you haven't seen Eleven's rap on Jimmy Fallon?


----------



## Dleg

Oh god....


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> So you haven't seen Eleven's rap on Jimmy Fallon?


no.  and I do not intend to.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> I can't think of any shows (Netflix originals) where Netflix hasn't released the entire season all at once.


New to the netflix original series thing...watched the first season well after it came out.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> ST2 ended up things well.  I started watching "Beyond Stranger Things" .  Me thinks that ST is going to plummet downhill.  It's going to turn into Dawson's Creek.


After I wathed the first season I saw interviews with the creators and they said it would be 3 or 4 season series tops...they wanted to still end it on ahigh note and not drag it out,


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> After I wathed the first season I saw interviews with the creators and they said it would be 3 or 4 season series tops...they wanted to still end it on ahigh note and not drag it out,


I believe that's the lofty goal of all creators when they get accepted for production of their work product.  Then the money starts coming.  With corporate prodding they then try to milk as much as they can out of it and it ends up getting dragged out.  IMO, "Beyond Stranger Things" is a good example of that and of thing to come.  I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Supe

So it looks like they stopped production of House of Cards altogether.  Sonofobi...


----------



## jeb6294

The last thing I read was that production was "suspended", not necessarily cancelled.  They also said that this was already planned to be the last season before the whole Spacey thing came out.

Personally, I'm starting to think the whole thing is becoming a giant witch hunt.  If there are shenanigans going on, that's one thing, but I'm getting the sense that it's almost like it's the "in thing" to do now so accusers are coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## snickerd3

jeb6294 said:


> The last thing I read was that production was "suspended", not necessarily cancelled.  They also said that this was already planned to be the last season before the whole Spacey thing came out.
> 
> Personally, I'm starting to think the whole thing is becoming a giant witch hunt.  If there are shenanigans going on, that's one thing, but I'm getting the sense that it's almost like it's the "in thing" to do now so accusers are coming out of the woodwork.


THis...I really wouldn't want to be in the dating scene right now....one really dirty/bad joke or pickup line and people are screaming sexual harassment.   Sort of making it really hard for those who are REALLY assaulted to be taken seriously now.


----------



## leggo PE

Hmm, I feel like more people are going public with their accusations because they have a much better chance now, than even one month ago, to be taken seriously because the news has actually started to pay attention to sexual harassment/assault thanks to the #MeToo campaign started by (of course) a celebrity.

Anyway, Netflix? I'm savoring the last few episodes I have of season 3 of the Great British Baking Show... When are seasons 4-6 coming? I want more baking!


----------



## snickerd3

4, 5, 6 are what netflix has/had  we binged watched that then found out it wasn't the first 3 seasons


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

House of Cards... that moment when a fictional President is held more accountable than the real President...


----------



## Road Guy

well Obama probably did a lot of bad things that haven't been uncovered yet, but I don't think he tried to fuck a 14 year old..


----------



## Jbone27 PE

leggo PE said:


> Hmm, I feel like more people are going public with their accusations because they have a much better chance now, than even one month ago, to be taken seriously because the news has actually started to pay attention to sexual harassment/assault thanks to the #MeToo campaign started by (of course) a celebrity.
> 
> Anyway, Netflix? I'm savoring the last few episodes I have of season 3 of the Great British Baking Show... When are seasons 4-6 coming? I want more baking!


I agree. I had a friend referring to it as a hollywood fad. I just think they actually feel more comfortable coming forward without fear they would be ostracized. Power in numbers.Good for them.

Mrs. Jbone loves that British baking show btw.


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> 4, 5, 6 are what netflix has/had  we binged watched that then found out it wasn't the first 3 seasons


Oh! So they don't have the first three seasons. Hmm, wonder if they'll ever get them.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just finished Mindhunter.  Not quite sure how I feel about the finale but will definitely be watching S2, whenever it comes out.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Dleg

We started watching it, but it was a little much for our son to be exposed to, in our opinion, so we stopped after the second episode (he wasn't watching, but we didn't want to risk him walking in on either the graphic sex scenes or the twisted recounting of gruesome, psychotic sexual acts). 

I would have definitely liked to continue watching, though, to see what happens.


----------



## Road Guy

If you want a few cheap laughs and appreciate dry humor schitts creek is not necessarily good but I have defin gotten 2-3 chuckles per episode...

Plus it's hard not to like Eugene Levy....


----------



## csb

We had a guy at work that was notorious for copping a feel. We mostly all tried to avoid him, but he for sure touched my boob a couple of times. Recently he shoved his hand down the back of a woman's pants and she turned him in. He was angry that he couldn't do that anymore and quit. 

I don't think it's a witch hunt. I think people who have been sexually harassed and/or assaulted are finally coming forward and saying it's not okay. For years we've just laughed it off, because we didn't want to be "that girl" who turned people in. 

I finally started Stranger Things. I feel like I need a whole weekend to just watch the whole thing.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> We had a guy at work that was notorious for copping a feel. We mostly all tried to avoid him, but he for sure touched my boob a couple of times. Recently he shoved his hand down the back of a woman's pants and she turned him in. He was angry that he couldn't do that anymore and quit.


Really?  That's just f'd up.


----------



## csb

It is and it's an excellent example of things women have just kept quiet about for years. The guy had worked here for over 50 years (he just turned 80) and we all just swept it under the rug because "he's old school." 

A woman in a male dominated field mostly tries to assimilate and not rock the boat, because it's a constant battle to prove you deserve a seat at the table and won't be a problem. So the guy that insists on uncomfortably front hugging (happened) or kisses your hand (happened) or touches your boob while passing (happened) are all things you "put up with" so no one will label you a problem and you get to engineer for a living.


----------



## Road Guy

Well scratch Univ of Wyoming and anything else in So CAL off the daughters college list...


----------



## csb

I'm sure there are some lovely convents she'll be happy attending.


----------



## csb

P.S. Make sure to have a talk with your sons about women's bodies aren't there for the touching.


----------



## Road Guy

I didn't raise my boys to be liberal Hollywood Democrats, mine are literally Boy Scouts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Road Guy

but in all reality it is not cool if people are doing that to you, regardless of their age.

When I entered the workforce in 1998 I recall the old guys (probably 50 at the time) that were making comments and always seemed to be doing some level of flirting.. I can honestly say I don't see near as much as that as when I used to...

Engineering Is still mostly male but our office is probably 40% female - so I don't think its all as bleak as where you are at? or at least hope not..


----------



## Dleg

I agree it's not a witch hunt. I know many women including my own wife who have had to put up with that kind of stuff plus blatant sexual assault in the workplace.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> P.S. Make sure to have a talk with your sons about women's bodies aren't there for the touching.


now that's taking it a bit to the extreme.  If it weren't for men touching women's bodies we wouldn't be here at all.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> but in all reality it is not cool if people are doing that to you, regardless of their age.
> 
> When I entered the workforce in 1998 I recall the old guys (probably 50 at the time) that were making comments and always seemed to be doing some level of flirting.. I can honestly say I don't see near as much as that as when I used to...
> 
> Engineering Is still mostly male but our office is probably 40% female - so I don't think its all as bleak as where you are at? or at least hope not..


We're 19% of the workforce here.


----------



## Supe

Finished Stranger Things 2.  I stand behind my previous statement - season 2 doesn't hold a candle to the first.  The last two episodes were OK, but I definitely couldn't get into it like before.


----------



## Dleg

Don't forget to go look for some Rainier Beer on your way home tonight - Season 6 of Longmire starts today.


----------



## Supe

If anyone hasn't watched Nightcrawler yet, they should do so soon.  Netflix is pulling it in December.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Stopped watching Stranger Things. Got a couple episodes into season 2 and just haven't continued on. Mrs Dex and I haven't even mentioned continuing it, just realized today that we haven't finished it.


----------



## leggo PE

I haven't checked myself, but word is that there's a fourth season of GBB on Netflix now.


----------



## Dleg

The final season of Longmire was pretty good. The wrap-up of the main criminal plot was very satisfying. The personal wrap-ups were kind of creepy, IMO.


----------



## Road Guy

anyone watch Glitch?


----------



## MA_PE

I didn't go back through this thread but has anyone watched any Black Mirror episodes?  I watched two and they were ok. sci-fi/thriller.


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> I didn't go back through this thread but has anyone watched any Black Mirror episodes?  I watched two and they were ok. sci-fi/thriller.


Watched them all.  Really enjoyed them.  Thought some of the earlier ones were better than the newer ones.


----------



## Road Guy

I couldn't get past the first episode where the dude has sex with the pig.. I know all the episodes have different people but geesh...


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I couldn't get past the first episode where the dude has sex with the pig..


----------



## snickerd3

almost done with the 5 seasons of Haven, will move onto ST2 after that.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


>


You've just got to watch it!


----------



## ruggercsc

I am watching "Dark" right now.  Best way to describe it is a German version of Donnie Darko. Very good if you can get past the english dubbed over German.


----------



## YMZ PE

Watching Futureman on Hulu. Possibly one of the funniest shows ever.


----------



## Dleg

We started watching Godless on Netflix this weekend.  Pretty good Western - just 2 episodes in.


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> We started watching Godless on Netflix this weekend.  Pretty good Western - just 2 episodes in.


Started to watch this last night, but only made it the first minute or two before the wife got home from work and I started getting all the funny jail stories.  I still want to watch it and it should look pretty good because it's in 4K and I got one of these this weekend....


----------



## Dleg

Shit I hope I wasn't watching it in 4k. We're still backawrds up here, and I pay for only a certain amount of data. I think I set my Netflix to limit my resolution, but I re-set it a while back after the in-laws left (were eating up all my data!) and I might have enabled 4k accidentally...


----------



## Road Guy

going to add that one to the list also..

last night I couldn't sleep so I started watching El Camino Christmas, has some good name actors in it (Tim Allen, Vincent D'Onofrio) but I fell asleep... not sure if that means it was any good or not!


----------



## Road Guy

so we got sling so the wife and daughter could watch those sappy hallmark movies over the hellidays.. and its really bad in terms of going in and out of service.  Not sure if its something they do since we were on a free 21 day trial or not, but we normally have 3 HS kids (games, videos, movies etc) full speed on the internet and never had an issue with Netflix or amazon prime, but I don't think well be extended beyond the free trial part?  I sent Al Gore an email to see if he could speed up my internet but he hasn't responded yet!


----------



## csb

YMZ PE said:


> Watching Futureman on Hulu. Possibly one of the funniest shows ever.


Does Josh Hutcherson take off his shirt? Asking for a friend.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> Shit I hope I wasn't watching it in 4k. We're still backawrds up here, and I pay for only a certain amount of data. I think I set my Netflix to limit my resolution, but I re-set it a while back after the in-laws left (were eating up all my data!) and I might have enabled 4k accidentally...


Doubtful. You actually have to pay for the premium service to get 4K. Otherwise with non-premium, you only get SD and HD.



Road Guy said:


> last night I couldn't sleep so I started watching El Camino Christmas, has some good name actors in it (Tim Allen, Vincent D'Onofrio) but I fell asleep... not sure if that means it was any good or not!


LOL! We also watched this Fri. night. I thought it was going to be something cheesy but it turned out to be pretty good! You should try watching the rest.


----------



## Road Guy

I will pick it back up, I think the 1 AM was finally wearing on me..

I wish netlfix would do something similar to the walking dead (but with more boobs and violence than you can do on AMC)


----------



## MA_PE

m,y son has been binging Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## cement

We're watching the last season of Turn - Washington's Spies.  Love that historical drama stuff!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Season 2 of The Crown is out on Netflix and I'm so excited. I really love that show.


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> Season 2 of The Crown is out on Netflix and I'm so excited. I really love that show.


Netflix really, really thinks I want to watch that show. And maybe I do! But I never have watched any of the first season. It's the first thing to show up on my netflix homepage, they trolled me with emails, and they hit me with IG advertisements.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> Netflix really, really thinks I want to watch that show. And maybe I do! But I never have watched any of the first season. It's the first thing to show up on my netflix homepage, they trolled me with emails, and they hit me with IG advertisements.


lol You should give it a shot. Did you watch Downton Abbey?  If so, you might like this. I personally love the Royal Family.


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> lol You should give it a shot. Did you watch Downton Abbey?  If so, you might like this. I personally love the Royal Family.


I probably would like it! I watched Downton Abbey, but never saw the final season... Oops.

I just don't prioritize watching Netflix or TV in general (the exception being sports) that much these days. Honestly, I don't have that much free time and I don't even have kids! Haha.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> I probably would like it! I watched Downton Abbey, but never saw the final season... Oops.
> 
> I just don't prioritize watching Netflix or TV in general (the exception being sports) that much these days. Honestly, I don't have that much free time and I don't even have kids! Haha.


That's a good thing. I have my favorite shows and they are mainly on Netflix or being recorded on the DVR. If I get a chance to sit down and watch anything live, that's a serious treat.


----------



## csb

leggo PE said:


> I probably would like it! I watched Downton Abbey, but never saw the final season... Oops.
> 
> I just don't prioritize watching Netflix or TV in general (the exception being sports) that much these days. Honestly, I don't have that much free time and I don't even have kids! Haha.


Having kids means you binge the shit out of things while hiding from them. It's about prioritizing.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Having kids means you binge the shit out of things while hiding from them. It's about prioritizing.


But what if they are 4, and can find you no matter where you hide?


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> But what if they are 4, and can find you no matter where you hide?


You put them to bed at 7:30 and THEN binge.


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> But what if they are 4, and can find you no matter where you hide?


Duct tape has many uses.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

knight1fox3 said:


> But what if they are 4, and can find you no matter where you hide?


I had a spot in the kitchen that served as the perfect blind spot until she learned how to stand on her kid sized stool to peek over the baby gate and around the corner.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

csb said:


> You put them to bed at 7:30 and THEN binge.


*8:30 is the time we are working with in my house. After 8:30, it's me, my favorite blanket, some hot tea or a cocktail and Netflix.


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> *8:30 is the time we are working with in my house. After 8:30, it's me, my favorite blanket, some hot tea or a cocktail and Netflix.


That's nice! We didn't eat dinner until 8:45 last night.


----------



## csb

Sounds like you need a kid or two to get you on a schedule.


----------



## leggo PE

csb said:


> Sounds like you need a kid or two to get you on a schedule.


Ha! Ha ha ha ha ha! Not yet, thank you very much.


----------



## jeb6294

Got the notice that part 4 of "The Ranch" just came out.  Of course, I also just saw in the news that Danny Masterson won't be there for part 5.


----------



## Road Guy

maybe he got another show? but sometimes you have to wonder why people turn down the gravy train?  It defin wont have the same comic feels without them two together ( Kelso and Hyde)


----------



## Road Guy

my bad, just read the story about him joining the other list of Hollywood types..

maybe they would bring topher grace back as his brother?  or I see a Fez reappearance?

This show make me laugh so I hope it doesn't go away..


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> maybe he got another show? but sometimes you have to wonder why people turn down the gravy train?  It defin wont have the same comic feels without them two together ( Kelso and Hyde)


He didn't turn it down. This is linked to another scandal so Netflix is asking that he not come back.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/danny-masterson-fired-from-netflixs-the-ranch-over-rape-allegations


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> my bad, just read the story about him joining the other list of Hollywood types..
> 
> maybe they would bring topher grace back as his brother?  or I see a Fez reappearance?
> 
> This show make me laugh so I hope it doesn't go away..


Wouldn’t surprise me. It’s already a bit of a 70’s Show reunion. I’d heard the show is going on and he’s being written out.


----------



## leggo PE

We started Mudbound the other night. It looks pretty promising; will need to start it again from the beginning though as the fiancé wasn't paying attention and wants to see it from the start.


----------



## Road Guy

I just caught up to the episode where Red Foreman is the angry neighbor.. good times...


----------



## knight1fox3

Does he use the phrase "dumb @ss" at all???


----------



## Road Guy

its been upgraded to F bombs since its not network tv...


----------



## Dleg

We've been watching The Punisher on Netflix this week. Just finished episode 7 last night and it's still holding up, lots of movie-quality action and violence. 

We finished Godless last week - we weren't as impressed with it after the first two episodes. It slowed down quite a bit and the final gunfight scenes made almost no sense at all.  Plus it tried to be too modern-day PC, which stood out badly in a very non-PC era and just seemed forced and pointless in terms of story.


----------



## csb

csb said:


> Does Josh Hutcherson take off his shirt? Asking for a friend.


@YMZ PE Watched the first episode and got to see his naked calf.


----------



## YMZ PE

csb said:


> @YMZ PE Watched the first episode and got to see his naked calf.


I was just thinking of you yesterday. I finished the series and can report that you'll get to enjoy(?) not one but two naked, full-frontal Josh Hutchersons with junk staring you straight in the face. Merry Christmas @csb.


----------



## csb

YMZ PE said:


> I was just thinking of you yesterday. I finished the series and can report that you'll get to enjoy(?) not one but two naked, full-frontal Josh Hutchersons with junk staring you straight in the face. Merry Christmas @csb.


Thanks, Santa!


----------



## kevo_55

Watched Bright over the weekend.

Just an OK movie. Would have been better if they explained that there were elves &amp; orcs running around and that magic was real.


----------



## Wade_TX

PEAKY BLINDERS Season 4 is out!


----------



## Dleg

kevo_55 said:


> Watched Bright over the weekend.
> 
> Just an OK movie. Would have been better if they explained that there were elves &amp; orcs running around and that magic was real.


We watched that, too, and thought it was also just OK. I thought they did explain that?? Otherwise it was pretty self-evident. I think that it would have been far more interesting and probably a great premise for a series if they basically just came right out and said that this was set in Middle Earth, 2017.


----------



## cement

^ I read somewhere that it was written by bots, which kind of made sense.  Though the set up for a sequel is misguided optimism since it kinda sucked out loud.

We started watching Travelers, which is pretty good.  About halfway through the first season now.


----------



## Road Guy

i watched this weird movie "The Details" basically spider man has an affair with a former college gal and then gets raped by his (female) neighbor and then he gives President David Palmer a kidney so he will kill his neighbor then he and his wife live happily ever after...


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone (@Dexman PE PMP) ever watch the show called Legion? It's kind of a spin-off X-men type series (not all special effect/cheesy story type). But it is really weird and very addicting. Season 2 starts back up in March.


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> i watched this weird movie "The Details" basically spider man has an affair with a former college gal and then gets raped by his (female) neighbor and then he gives President David Palmer a kidney so he will kill his neighbor then he and his wife live happily ever after...


Wat. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

tj_PE said:


> Wat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm guessing Tobey Maguire and the Allstate spokesman were in a movie called "The Details." He left out that the wife is a bookstore worker. 

Edit: Or that his wife announces the tributes for the Hunger Games or that she announces acapella competitions. Talented woman, that one.


----------



## Supe

Two episodes in to the new Black Mirror season.  A bit disappointed, they're just not as out there and offensive as the early ones, and the concept of the first one was already done in the episode with John Hamm.


----------



## Dleg

We've been watching Marvel's Daredevil, as a follow-up to Punisher, which was excellent. Turns out there are a ton of Netflix Marvel shows that are linked together. Daredevil sets up Punisher's origin story, during season 2. Daredevil is pretty good, I would definitely recommend it. But Punisher was better, i thought.


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> We've been watching Marvel's Daredevil, as a follow-up to Punisher, which was excellent. Turns out there are a ton of Netflix Marvel shows that are linked together. Daredevil sets up Punisher's origin story, during season 2. Daredevil is pretty good, I would definitely recommend it. But Punisher was better, i thought.


Definitely agree that Punisher was better.  I like how it picked up from Daredevil instead of trying too hard to start it from scratch.


----------



## Road Guy

watched the 1st episode of punisher, not bad, but the flashbacks of "shane" being the loving father just don't seem to flow very well (based on his walking dead character)- maybe they should give him a different haircut for those scenes?

Also it needs more C Thomas Howell! Wolverines!


----------



## txjennah PE

Supe said:


> Two episodes in to the new Black Mirror season.  A bit disappointed, they're just not as out there and offensive as the early ones, and the concept of the first one was already done in the episode with John Hamm.


I really want to get caught up on Black Mirror.  We watched the first 2 or 3 episodes of the first season and took a long break after that, lol. I think I'm ready to try it again.


----------



## leggo PE

So for those with HBO and who didn't know already, all of the Harry Potter movies are now available. In the past week, the fiancé and I have watched both parts of the last book, the sixth book's movie, and the third book's movie.

I'm really enjoying going back and watching them! I don't remember movies very well, so it's fun to go rewatch and only somewhat remember what happened.


----------



## Road Guy

have never seen a single one, wont start now


----------



## leggo PE

Perhaps a generational thing.


----------



## kevo_55

I don't think it's a generational thing. 

Almost done with the 2nd season of "Travelers." Not too bad of a show.


----------



## leggo PE

Might, might not.

I am aware I probably have a bias to like the movies, as I did grow up reading the books.


----------



## csb

Finished Future Man on Hulu and enjoyed it.


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> Anyone (@Dexman PE PMP) ever watch the show called Legion? It's kind of a spin-off X-men type series (not all special effect/cheesy story type). But it is really weird and very addicting. Season 2 starts back up in March.


Bump for @Dexman PE PMP


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Bump for @Dexman PE PMP


Nope.

Been back and forth between re-watching the entire Avengers movie series and playing the Last of Us on my PS4. Don't remember the last TV show I watched aside from the couple of episodes of The Great British Bakeoff while in the hotel over the holidays. Still haven't finished season 2 of Stranger Things. I might check it out when I get a chance (and remember).


----------



## Road Guy

I lost interest in ST2 around episode 3


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> I lost interest in ST2 around episode 3


It took more effort to watch season 2 than it did to watch season 1, that's for sure.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I lost interest in ST2 around episode 3






csb said:


> It took more effort to watch season 2 than it did to watch season 1, that's for sure.


and then the writers and the media ruined the whole thing.  I can't see myself watching it for much longer.


----------



## csb

MA_PE said:


> and then the writers and the media ruined the whole thing.  I can't see myself watching it for much longer.


Yeah, there was a lot of hype around S2 and I kept waiting for that moment where I was like, "Yes! I'm also hyped about this!" I felt like the dangling SO many storylines out there, but didn't really move forward on them. It was like trying to watch seven different shows.


----------



## knight1fox3

If you like Stranger Things, you should really check out Legion.


----------



## kevo_55

But if you don't like ST (season 2), what should you check out???


----------



## csb

kevo_55 said:


> But if you don't like ST (season 2), what should you check out???


Future Man!


----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> Future Man!


Wait, @Dexman PE PMP has a show on Netflix?


----------



## leggo PE

Recently got back to the fourth or so episode of the not new (but relatively new to Netflix) season of GBB. It was bread week!


----------



## csb

Ble_PE said:


> Wait, @Dexman PE PMP has a show on Netflix?


Yeah, it used to star @Dleg, but there were some contract changes and now @Dexman PE PMP is the star, plus Eliza Coupe.


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> But if you don't like ST (season 2), what should you check out???


Re-runs of MASH. :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

csb said:


> Yeah, it used to star @Dleg, but there were some contract changes and now @Dexman PE PMP is the star, plus Eliza Coupe.


Which show is that?


----------



## csb

Dleg said:


> Which show is that?


Future Man on Hulu. 

In reality it stars Josh Hutcherson, but here on eb.com we have a few guys who've held the title of future man.


----------



## Dleg

Ah. Well, I may be rejoining the show.


----------



## csb

Dleg said:


> Ah. Well, I may be rejoining the show.


Ooh! Would you say you're...going back to the future?


----------



## Dleg

I suppose I could say that....


----------



## YMZ PE

csb said:


> Yeah, it used to star @Dleg, but there were some contract changes and now @Dexman PE PMP is the star, plus Eliza Coupe.


And he earned every last hair of that warrior's mane. EVERY LAST HAIR.


----------



## jeb6294

Not going to go back through all of them and look, but I can't remember anyone saying anything about "1922".  Finished watching it last night.  I liked it.  It's another Stephen King adaptation.  Reminded me a lot of "Gerald's Game" where it isn't a blatantly scary horror movie, but more psychological with just a bit of gore.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah that was pretty good - in a really creepy / sad way..


----------



## Road Guy

finished season 1 of punisher, it was pretty good.

Started watching Sneaky Pete on Amazon.

I didn't catch the first 5 minutes, but what does he do if his cell mate gets out of jail??  Or was he in for life?


----------



## jeb6294

Not sure if it should be here or in Movies, but Netflix just added "47 Meters Down".  Not good, and the big twist at the end is pretty obvious.  I got the impression that it was basically voice work for the 'stars' of the movie and stand-ins were used for the most part.


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> finished season 1 of punisher, it was pretty good.
> 
> Started watching Sneaky Pete on Amazon.
> 
> I didn't catch the first 5 minutes, but what does he do if his cell mate gets out of jail??  Or was he in for life?


Season 2 of Daredevil is focused at least 50% on the Punisher (origin story of sorts), and has some scenes with him that exceed the stand-alone series in terms of violence.


----------



## Road Guy

I couldn't get through season 1 of daredevil, may have to revisit, since I think I have finished everything else on Netflix


----------



## Dleg

We did Jessica Jones after Daredevil,  then Luke Cage. Jessica was alright,  but Cage has been more fun. Punisher was the best, though. They're all linked together to some degree,  so that's why we are watching them. They all come together in The Defenders,  I guess.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've been binge watching Son's of Anarchy.

I'm thinking about buying a harley now too.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> I'm thinking about buying a harley now too.


And a tattoo perhaps? Might have to sell one of the kids though for the cost of a Harley.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> a tattoo perhaps


I don't know about that. Don't they hurt?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> I don't know about that. Don't they hurt?


Not really. They definitely don't hurt if you're adult enough to ride a Harley...


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Not really. They definitely don't hurt if you're adult enough to ride a Harley...


Cool, I bet I'll have no regerts either.


----------



## YMZ PE

That’s a great idea for a tattoo! “No regerts”


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There's a TV ad here in NZ with "no regerts"...


----------



## matt267 PE

He got that tat from the chick eating a milkyway.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Currently watching Rotten - Netflix original miniseries about the food supply system in general and the large scale fraud/corruption in the industry (garlic?? never would've thought).  Pretty good, if disturbing, stuff.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Currently watching Rotten - Netflix original miniseries about the food supply system in general and the large scale fraud/corruption in the industry (garlic?? never would've thought).  Pretty good, if disturbing, stuff.


So what you're saying is I should pay the extra buck for the "organic" garlic?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well the problem seems to be most prevalent with the peeled garlic available.  The non-American peeled garlic is supplied from China (shipped through other Asian countries to dodge taxes) and the documentary found that Chinese forced-prison labor was being used to peel garlic.  The prisoners were peeling so much (20kg a day if I recall correctly) that their finger nails were worn through so they used their teeth to bite the garlic "root" off.

So yeah...local, organic garlic or at least non-peeled.


----------



## Ble_PE

Just grow your own. It's dirt simple and it is so much better than store bought. It also lasts much longer as well.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Well the problem seems to be most prevalent with the peeled garlic available.  The non-American peeled garlic is supplied from China (shipped through other Asian countries to dodge taxes) and the documentary found that Chinese forced-prison labor was being used to peel garlic.  The prisoners were peeling so much (20kg a day if I recall correctly) that their finger nails were worn through so they used their teeth to bite the garlic "root" off.
> 
> So yeah...local, organic garlic or at least non-peeled.


Gross!

Ble - garlic is on my 2018 garden to-do list, since I probably go through at least one Chinese prisoners'-worth annually.


----------



## Road Guy

or at least it should be US prisoners peeling them?


----------



## leggo PE

Woah, that's surprising to me. Though I don't buy peeled garlic. Is that the stuff that comes in jars and is already minced?


----------



## kevo_55

^^ I think so.

I don't buy the stuff either.

Still, I think there is some reverse Chinese labor thing going on at my house. I always need to peel it.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Woah, that's surprising to me. Though I don't buy peeled garlic. Is that the stuff that comes in jars and is already minced?


They have big jars that are just the cloves, unminced.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> They have big jars that are just the cloves, unminced.


Ah, gotcha. I peel my own garlic always. Will have to pay closer attention to whether I'm buying the organic stuff or not.


----------



## Dleg

The minced stuff in the jars is awesome. Maybe it's the Chinese fingernails.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> The minced stuff in the jars is awesome. Maybe it's the Chinese fingernails.


Agreed. Minimal effort required aside from opening the jar. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

what about the stuff that is already spread along frozen garlic toast?


----------



## FLBuff PE

^See this comment from above regarding that.



Dleg said:


> Maybe it's the Chinese fingernails.


----------



## Road Guy

still probably a safer bet than anything organic though


----------



## Road Guy

finished up S2 of Daredevil, I think had it not been for the insertion of the punisher character, it would have been pretty slow. I don't know how many one person versus 20 ninja scenes I could make it through.. although I really like the Elektra character


----------



## leggo PE

We started Twin Peaks (the original series) on Netflix last night. The fiancé fell asleep for the last half hour or so of the opener (it was 1.5 hours long), but was interested while he was awake, and I liked and stayed awake for the whole thing. I'm interested to get into more shows on Netflix as opposed to movies, so we have a default of something to watch when we don't have anything specific in mind and don't want to spend forever deciding what to turn on.

Please no spoilers from those watching the remake! Thanks!

Now to teach the google home mini how to cast specific episodes of a show on Netflix just by telling it to. It can do movies fine, and can cast shows from a phone or laptop or tablet fine, but we weren't able to just tell it to play it. Though it it admit itself that it does not yet have that capability.


----------



## NJmike PE

I started watching The Ranch this week. I thought it kinda funny seeing Danny Masterson during one episode asking girls if they were Seniors.


----------



## Road Guy

Lots of good Colorado references in that show, but it seems they are pretty much out of material


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> finished up S2 of Daredevil, I think had it not been for the insertion of the punisher character, it would have been pretty slow. I don't know how many one person versus 20 ninja scenes I could make it through.. although I really like the Elektra character


Yep. We just finished Iron Fist and Defenders - same thing. So much Kung Fu and overwhleming odds that I just kind of tuned out for most of it.

Jessica Jones and Luke Cage were both pretty decent, though.

Not sure what to go for next. We started Altered Carbon, and it looks cool, but the first episode was a little hard to follow. I haven't watched any more because I don't feel like I have the attention span necessary for it right now.


----------



## Road Guy

I actually found myself fast forwarding through the ninja scenes

So is this new Jack Ryan on Amazon going to be a movie or a series? Could be a pretty good one as a series. But I have not been able to follow along with some of amazons shows. The Man in the High Castle is just so incredibly slow, its almost too slow to be categorized as slow..

But I really liked Sneaky Pete - I recommend that one if your scouting around looking for something to watch


----------



## cement

Just started watching Altered Carbon on netflix.  It's pretty good if you don't mind seeing so boobies.


----------



## Ble_PE

cement said:


> Just started watching Altered Carbon on netflix.  It's pretty good if you don't mind seeing so boobies.


Is there anybody that minds seeing boobies?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

The bad thing about this amazon fire stick is the god dam remote is so small I have to spend 20 minutes to find it to see some
Boobies!!!!


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> The bad thing about this amazon fire stick is the god dam remote is so small I have to spend 20 minutes to find it to see some
> Boobies!!!!


I want to punch whoever put the home button above the play/pause button.


----------



## jeb6294

Not on Netflix, but we've been watching "Forged in Fire" on the History Channel.  Blacksmithing show where smiths have 3/6 hours to make a knife from various hunks of metal.  Even the wife has become addicted to that show.


----------



## Supe

I like that show too, though I wonder where they find some of these guys.


----------



## Dleg

not on Netflix, but we started watching HBO's John Adams on Amazon this weekend. My son brought home some rather intensive US History homework that I had to help him with, and it got me interested in trying to watch this, and to try to get him to watch it and maybe generate some interest. Well it was a total failure at generating interest in a 14 year old boy, but I'm enjoying it quite a bit.  Although (so far) it's not real heavy on battle action, there was a really cool CG scene of Boston being shelled by the British fleet, seen from Adams' farm across the harbor .  Excellent visual and sound effects.  Mostly the show is about the Big Ideas behind the revolution, though, which is pretty cool.


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> I like that show too, though I wonder where they find some of these guys.


A frequent discussion in our house is "would I be a judge on a show where the losing contestant is armed?"


----------



## Supe

I guess that's why they make them turn in their weapon when they lose...


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> I guess that's why they make them turn in their weapon when they lose...


Yeah, by walking up and placing it on the table! Many of those guys seem like they'll show up in a news story and not in a good way.


----------



## Road Guy

we used to binge watch that show before we ditched cable, the demonstrations on the dummies was a little weird..


----------



## jeb6294

For Valentine's Day, my wife got me a Man Crate, http://www.mancrates.com/.  She got me a beard kit once before.  This time she got me the knife making kit.  Steel is already done, don't have to try and do any DIY forging on the gas grill, but you have to build it from there.  Kind of like starting at the 2nd challenge on FIF, taking my blade and making a fully functioning knife.


----------



## knight1fox3

Watching Office re-runs (sans Michael Scott) in my hotel this week. Some I hadn't seen before but they just aren't funny like they used to be. There are some funny moments but not the same.


----------



## knight1fox3

Never die...


----------



## Road Guy

Are those two out of money or something?


Started watching retribution - sort of slow - is this the English version of Bloodline? Anyone watch it?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Caught some reruns of Top Gear (before it went to shit).  Forgot how funny some of the mini-specials were.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Caught some reruns of Top Gear (before it went to shit).  Forgot how funny some of the mini-specials were.


Great show (at least the earlier seasons). One of my favorites is where they each have a somewhat high-end vehicle that they have various challenges with (picking up chicks, 1/4 mile drag, etc.). LOL


----------



## csb

Started watching Everything Sucks and realized that it's just reminding me of how awful high school could be.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah it was fairly cheesy - turned it off halfway through the 2nd episode


----------



## Road Guy

I haven't watched the walking dead this year but did _____ get killed off?


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> I haven't watched the walking dead this year but did _____ get killed off?


yes


----------



## Road Guy

weird.... that character had become annoying for me the last I watched it but I just seems like a major deviation?  Wonder if ___ just wanted to pursue other options?


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Wonder if ___ just wanted to pursue other options?


I read that is was a surprise to the actor. I think the writers are trying to divert from the comics.


----------



## jeb6294

If you're a hockey fan at all, I just finished watching "Ice Guardians" and I liked it.  Documentary about how the NHL making rules to basically eliminate enforcers has actually made the sport more dangerous.

Used to be guys would play more straight up because they knew that if they put a cheap shot on Gretzky, that Marty McSorely was going to drop the gloves and protect him.  Nowadays, guys can put their shoulder into some guy's chin and know that nothing's going to happen unless the ref happens to see it and gives him 2 minutes.  In the meantime, your star player is out on concussion protocol as a result.


----------



## MA_PE

jeb6294 said:


> If you're a hockey fan at all, I just finished watching "Ice Guardians" and I liked it.  Documentary about how the NHL making rules to basically eliminate enforcers has actually made the sport more dangerous.
> 
> Used to be guys would play more straight up because they knew that if they put a cheap shot on Gretzky, that Marty McSorely was going to drop the gloves and protect him.  Nowadays, guys can put their shoulder into some guy's chin and know that nothing's going to happen unless the ref happens to see it and gives him 2 minutes.  In the meantime, your star player is out on concussion protocol as a result.


did you ever see the movie "Goon".  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goon_(film)

pretty good flick and a true story.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> did you ever see the movie "Goon".  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goon_(film)
> 
> pretty good flick and a true story.


I really enjoyed that movie. The fight scenes were pretty detailed too.


----------



## snickerd3

waiting for a time i can watch non-kid movies again.


----------



## Supe

Been watching Altered Carbon.  Good so far!


----------



## jeb6294

MA_PE said:


> did you ever see the movie "Goon".  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goon_(film)
> 
> pretty good flick and a true story.


Actually I did...it's on Netflix too.  So is the sequel.


----------



## Road Guy

Got into Goliath on Amazon, pretty decent so far.. but also a tad far fetched....

Cant quite seem to get into Iron Fist or Jessica Jones much... think I have had enough Kung Fu and will just wait on S3 Punisher...


----------



## txjennah PE

We're currently binge-watching The Office. My fiancé hadn't watched it before.  It took awhile for him to get into it, but now he loves it.

I stopped watching after Season 4, so it's been fun to rewatch the episodes and see episodes from the seasons I skipped. We just started Season 5.  I plan on abandoning it after the episodes where Steve Carell is gone, but maybe they're still decent?


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> I plan on abandoning it after the episodes where Steve Carell is gone, but maybe they're still decent?


It's still funny to see the others on the show like the Jim/Dwight feud and such. But it's just not the same with out Michael Scott IMO..


----------



## Road Guy

I don't think I ever watched them after Michael Scott left


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> It's still funny to see the others on the show like the Jim/Dwight feud and such. But it's just not the same with out Michael Scott IMO..


Agreed. I don't think they're necessarily worth watching unless you just really want to see the series through to its end, however.


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> It's still funny to see the others on the show like the Jim/Dwight feud and such. But it's just not the same with out Michael Scott IMO..






Road Guy said:


> I don't think I ever watched them after Michael Scott left






leggo PE said:


> Agreed. I don't think they're necessarily worth watching unless you just really want to see the series through to its end, however.


Ok, good to know. I'll probably just skip ahead to the finale then


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone watch the show called "Suits"? It's pretty good, but I feel stressed watching it. LOL  Sure glad I didn't decide to become an attorney.


----------



## Road Guy

watched Manhunt - on Netflix, about the tracking of the Unabomber and how the FBI used "language" and his writing style to track him - was really good.

Before they published his manifesto - the profiler was able to deduce he had learned his writing style through the publishing style at the Chicago tribune,  indicating he grew up in Chicago &amp; the profiler argued that the bomber was highly educated phd level, where before the FBI had put all their chips in the bomber being a disgruntled, uneducated, laid off airlines employee..

anyways, its pretty good.. &amp; also filmed in my hometown north Atlanta suburbs, the lake and area where they showed the Unabomber living was actually Lake Allatoona - you could defin tell those were not Montana pine trees!


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> watched Manhunt - on Netflix, about the tracking of the Unabomber and how the FBI used "language" and his writing style to track him - was really good.
> 
> Before they published his manifesto - the profiler was able to deduce he had learned his writing style through the publishing style at the Chicago tribune,  indicating he grew up in Chicago &amp; the profiler argued that the bomber was highly educated phd level, where before the FBI had put all their chips in the bomber being a disgruntled, uneducated, laid off airlines employee..
> 
> anyways, its pretty good.. &amp; also filmed in my hometown north Atlanta suburbs, the lake and area where they showed the Unabomber living was actually Lake Allatoona - you could defin tell those were not Montana pine trees!


My favorite is when they use generic nature locations for places. Most people have never been to the states they are supposed to be set in, so it works, but for the 12 people living in WY and the 36 people in MT, they know.


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone going to watch the re-hash of Roseanne? I think that premiers on ABC tonight...


----------



## kevo_55

Most likely not.

I've been into the "Wild Chef" recently on Netflix. 

Those wannabe French north of the boarder have some crazy food ideas!


----------



## Road Guy

Which Becky are they going to use?


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Which Becky are they going to use?


Both! For reals!


----------



## Dleg

We have finally gotten around to watching Battlestar Galactica on Prime, halfway through Season 2 now.  I'm pretty impressed - excellent science fiction (stuff that is topical even today - "witch hunt" etc.), excellent production values.


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> We have finally gotten around to watching Battlestar Galactica on Prime, halfway through Season 2 now.  I'm pretty impressed - excellent science fiction (stuff that is topical even today - "witch hunt" etc.), excellent production values.


Beware the Cylon conspiracy!


----------



## ruggercsc

I binge watched Requiem over the weekend.  I enjoyed it and would describe it as a "The OA" meets "Fallen" (the 1998 Denzel Washington film).

I also just watched the original Korean version of "Oldboy" and could not believe the "Holy $h!+" ending.  Not reccommened for those that get upset easily.


----------



## leggo PE

I watched the first episode of "Mindhunter" on Netflix the other day. It didn't particularly catch me, but I imagine I'll give it a few more episodes before I decide yay vs. nay.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I just seem to watch Archer on loop every night.  3-4 episodes each night until I hit the end, then restart from the beginning.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I just seem to watch Archer on loop every night.  3-4 episodes each night until I hit the end, then restart from the beginning.


----------



## Road Guy

watched a few episodes of Bates Motel. not too bad.. anyone else catch that one?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> watched a few episodes of Bates Motel. not too bad.. anyone else catch that one?


Tried, never got into it.


----------



## Supe

Been watching Season 2 of "A Series of Unfortunate Events" with Junior.  1) It's definitely not as good as the first season, which was already getting a bit stale by the end.  2) Sara Rue got super hot.  3) NPH sucks, and I wish they'd cast someone else in the lead role.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah I found I started to lose interest after episode 4 of Bates

We could never get into A series of unfortunate events either. probably didn't watch past episode 2?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Netflix's Godless was pretty good! Jeff Bridges scares the crap out of me now. And to think...he used to be Harry Dunne.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> And to think...he used to be Harry Dunne *Jeffrey Lebowski*.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

I think we're mixing up Jeff Bridges and Jeff Daniels.... 

Godless was okay.... but it was no Big Lebowski or True Grit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dang, rookie error. I forgot to mention Hans Zimmer's "Live in Prague" is also available on Netflix and it's AWESOME. It's also 2 hours long but well worth it if you like music. I also like that he gives (almost) everyone a little time to do a sick solo, that's a pretty cool boss. So crank up the volume and settle in.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Started watching Luther. It's a BBC series about a Detective with a short fuse starring Idris Elba and Indira Varma.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Just came across this thread so unsure if it's been mentioned before, but Wentworth is probably a top 3 all time best series in my opinion.

Lots of drama and craziness especially if you pay attention to when you reach season finales and how much they make you want to watch the beginning of the next season. Great writing and characters. 

If I watched live from the beginning I would scream every season that I had to wait a year for more. Technically I am doing that since the show is still active, but I got a ton of episodes and seasons in before getting current a few months back.


----------



## leggo PE

We've started the Netflix documentary series Rapture. We've only watched the first two episodes, but I think it's pretty well done. Though honestly, the episode about Logic was more interesting to me than the one about Nas and Dave East, but both have been good! Especially being familiar with a lot of the music, it's cool to watch.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Started watching Luther. It's a BBC series about a Detective with a short fuse starring Idris Elba and Indira Varma.


The wife and I really liked Luther.  Not enough episodes, though!


----------



## Road Guy

Is Peaky Blinders just the 1920's version of Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Is Peaky Blinders just the 1920's version of Sons of Anarchy?


No.  The plot gets a bit deeper/more political as it progresses (ties to communism/Bolshevik revolution, prohibition era, etc.).  The violence tones down a bit as the plot thickens, but it certainly has its moments!


----------



## goodal

Supe said:


> Been watching Season 2 of "A Series of Unfortunate Events" with Junior.  1) It's definitely not as good as the first season, which was already getting a bit stale by the end.  2) Sara Rue got super hot.  3) NPH sucks, and I wish they'd cast someone else in the lead role.


Kid friendly stuff is getting very hard to come by.  We are giving this a shot.  Have only seen a couple episodes and No its not as good as the movie.  NPH does suck.  Hoping it gets better.  Otherwise, back to Planet Earth.


----------



## knight1fox3

goodal said:


> Otherwise, back to Planet Earth.


Have you tried the "Life" series of nature documentaries that are similar? Those are usually a regular viewing over the weekend and they are pretty fantastic IMO.


----------



## envirotex

Season 2: Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events.

Funny stuff, but not for everyone.  You have to have the right sick sense of humor.  Some people I know who have watched don't get it.

And my name is CARMELITA!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Currently watching 13 Reasons Why.  Ordinary book converted into a somewhat ordinary series.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched all of that one, except the final episode, we heard her suicide was shown very graphically and we just figured we didn't need to see it - we watched it with our teenage kids and used it as a way to enforce that you just cant worry about what other people think, and to try and point out that the girl in question also made some bad choices in trying to make friends / be cool etc.. I don't think the show was trying to glorify suicide - but I did get the feeling that it left me with a sense of "I'll have the last say over all you people"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I guess what was most disappointing is the show never really shows the help available or promote prevention in a meaningful way.  The book, and the show to some extent, do seem to glorify suicide a bit and certainly show it almost as a revenge tool.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I guess what was most disappointing is the show never really shows the help available or promote prevention in a meaningful way.  The book, and the show to some extent, do seem to glorify suicide a bit and certainly show it almost as a revenge tool.


I wonder if the second season will touch more on that aspect.  I'm sure feedback from the first season will manipulate the writing to some degree.


----------



## Road Guy

how do you do a second season to that show?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^ This.  They exhausted the source material already so not sure what direction they will go now.


----------



## snickerd3

finished the crown, started the Paradise


----------



## jeb6294

Haven't watched it yet, but I've heard good things about the new "Lost in Space".


----------



## Road Guy

first episode was pretty good - haven't watched the 2nd one yet


----------



## knight1fox3

Lost in Space is pretty good so far!


----------



## NJmike PE

We went through the first few seasons of "The Ranch". Now we are binge-watching Scandal. Not too bad.


----------



## Szar

knight1fox3 said:


> Lost in Space is pretty good so far!


I'm on the fence on "Lost in Space".  There is one character who is just so over the top "bad-person archetype" that Its hard to watch for me.

(Only on episode 3 now though)


----------



## knight1fox3

Szar said:


> I'm on the fence on "Lost in Space".  There is one character who is just so over the top "bad-person archetype" that Its hard to watch for me.
> 
> (Only on episode 3 now though)


Well it beats the movie from 1998. Matt LeBlanc as Major West??? :huh:

LOL


----------



## Road Guy

the woman who was also on House of Cards (cant recall her name - but the congresswoman who was always working with Frank -early in the show before I gave up on it)? She seems to be in a ton of Netflix shows and movies, they must be giving fairly exclusive contracts out - starting to see the same people retread in a little bit of everything.. (I liked her better in HOC)


----------



## Supe

If its the one who played Dunbar, she also plays the US President in Homeland.


----------



## jeb6294

If you ever thought about watching "Fastest Car", don't bother.  In a nutshell, it's a douchebag with more money than sense drag racing their supercar against three idiots with "sleeper" cars.  In the last episode I watched, a guy in a souped up van did a burnout in water AT THE STARTING LINE.  They're allowed to do one burnout, but this brainiac did it right at the starting line so his rear tires were literally sitting in puddles of water when the race started.


----------



## Supe

You'd be amazed at how many people don't understand the concept of rolling through the water box...  Used to see it all the time, usually street cars at the drag strip.  They then f*ck up the starting line for everyone else, as their treads are dripping water while staging.


----------



## Szar

Szar said:


> I'm on the fence on "Lost in Space".  There is one character who is just so over the top "bad-person archetype" that Its hard to watch for me.
> 
> (Only on episode 3 now though)


Update:  I stopped watching Lost in Space at Episode 7.  That scripting for that one character completely ruined what could have been a decent show.  I could not tolerate any more. 

Onward to Wild West Country.  First episode was entertaining.


----------



## Road Guy

^- Yeah I think I got_ lost _after episode 3

been rewatching The Americans, I forgot how much sex was in this show (or as much sex as you can show on FX)

I really dig the 80's Cold War era story line.. Sad to see this one end this year!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dirty Money - excellent docuseries.


----------



## Szar

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Dirty Money - excellent docuseries.


 That's next for me.


----------



## Supe

Started Handmaids Tale on Hulu last night.  Pretty weird so far.  PS - Hulu sucks with all the damned commercials!  Good thing our friend just lets us use her login.


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> Started Handmaids Tale on Hulu last night.  Pretty weird so far.  PS - Hulu sucks with all the damned commercials!  Good thing our friend just lets us use her login.


You don't want to see Tide commercials just as someone is getting beat into submission?  :dunno:


----------



## Supe

I wouldn't mind seeing commercials about Tide Pod eaters getting beat into submission, if that counts.


----------



## csb

Apparently if you watch past episode 7 of Lost in Space it gets better. You just gotta hang on. 

This is per my 12-year-old, who's now watched the entire season.


----------



## Szar

csb said:


> Apparently if you watch past episode 7 of Lost in Space it gets better. You just gotta hang on.
> 
> This is per my 12-year-old, who's now watched the entire season.


Lies.  

My Brother's, Sister In Law's, 4th Cousin (on her Father's side) said it only gets worse past Episode 7.  Well, them and basically the entire sprawling intrawebs with the exception of those peoples that likes either unholy awfulness or Lifetime movies.


----------



## csb

Well then.


----------



## kevo_55

My wife and I are on episode 6 of Lost in Space. 

It's not bad. It's not super good either. 

I will say that it is worth watching.


----------



## Szar

kevo_55 said:


> My wife and I are on episode 6 of Lost in Space.
> 
> It's not bad. It's not super good either.
> 
> I will say that it is worth watching.


Ill be interested to hear your opinion on Episode 7.  I was managing to go along until that episode ended.


----------



## envirotex

jeb6294 said:


> If you ever thought about watching "Fastest Car", don't bother.  In a nutshell, it's a douchebag with more money than sense drag racing their supercar against three idiots with "sleeper" cars.  In the last episode I watched, a guy in a souped up van did a burnout in water AT THE STARTING LINE.  They're allowed to do one burnout, but this brainiac did it right at the starting line so his rear tires were literally sitting in puddles of water when the race started.


We thought the same thing after one episode, that and it was like a commercial for that NY divorce attorney...


----------



## Road Guy

I started watching Imposters, it has grown a little on me, but only 2 episodes in


----------



## txjennah PE

We're still trudging through with the Office and are at the end of Season 8. I thought I'd hate the Michael Scott-less period, but it's actually still enjoyable.


----------



## leggo PE

We watched the first episode of season 2 of Westworld last night. I'm pretty sure they're trying to make sure we have no idea what really is going on, but it's kind of annoying.


----------



## Szar

kevo_55 said:


> My wife and I are on episode 6 of Lost in Space.
> 
> It's not bad. It's not super good either.
> 
> I will say that it is worth watching.


Have you progressed further?


----------



## txjennah PE

We just started Season 9 of the Office - man, what a trainwreck!  But we're so close, so trudging through it.

I wish we had the goof off time that office has.


----------



## Szar

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Dirty Money - excellent docuseries.


So was sidetracked by wild west county...  Which was excellent. 

Just finished Dirty Money.  Excellent up to sugar episode.  That one was lack luster. 

Trump episode was exceptionally poor in comparison to the others.   I even found it interesting, but it felt like a hit piece by the end.  Every other episode had both sides represented,  even guilty scumbags,  but this was purely all against Trump.

 I'm not trying to argue he' good,  bad,  evil,  etc.  Or that anything presented is false or misleading...  Just that the episode feels completely misplaced in regards to every other episode,  like its an entirely different series. 

Definitely recommend the entire series, even the last episode,  just not sure why they did that...  That way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Maybe they did show all the good stuff about Trump and ran out of things after 2 minutes? :dunno:


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> We watched the first episode of season 2 of Westworld last night. I'm pretty sure they're trying to make sure we have no idea what really is going on, but it's kind of annoying.


It definitely started off on the confusing end, but made a bit more sense as things progressed.  There was such a gap between seasons, I forgot 90% of what happened in S1.


----------



## Szar

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Maybe they did show all the good stuff about Trump and ran out of things after 2 minutes? :dunno:


Sure,  but every other episode had lawyers talking about legal and specific references, laws, and criminal activity and how those individuals violated it. 

This episode was all told by people with a bone to pick from ex employees, NPR news,  and that guy selling a book about Trump. 

It was lots of feelings and narrative but really lacking the fact based presentation of the other episodes. 

They would offer opinions without really explaining why it was the correct opinion and sometimes treated it like fact. 

Again,  interesting episode, just not inline with the others.


----------



## leggo PE

Second episode of Westworld, Season 2.

Nothing really happened...


----------



## MA_PE

Is westworld on Netflix now?  I liked it but don't have HBO.


----------



## kevo_55

Finished the 1st season of Lost in Space.

It was ok. It's the typical: "this person is about to die but something happens and it's all ok" kinda show. I caught onto this after maybe the 5th episode. 

In all, not too bad. These kinda shows mostly burn out after the 1st season though.


----------



## leggo PE

MA_PE said:


> Is westworld on Netflix now?  I liked it but don't have HBO.


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Szar

kevo_55 said:


> Finished the 1st season of Lost in Space.
> 
> It was ok. It's the typical: "this person is about to die but something happens and it's all ok" kinda show. I caught onto this after maybe the 5th episode.
> 
> In all, not too bad. These kinda shows mostly burn out after the 1st season though.


Episode 1:  Become stranded on a strange planet with a banged up and inaccessible ship, no supplies other then a tent and knife, life threatening injuries, environmental temperature so low water freezes instantly, missing children, family discord,...

but magically find a way to resolve all of it within the last 5 minutes of the show?  That kind of set the tune of the show from there


----------



## Szar

Sorry, but the more I think of that show (Lost in Space) the less I like it.  

Netflix's Rotten so far is entertaining.


----------



## MA_PE

leggo PE said:


> No, I don't think so.


You threw me by posting about it in the Netflix thread.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> You threw me by posting about it in the Netflix thread.


There are alternatives to being able to watch the show other than HBO. The more you know... :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

MA_PE said:


> You threw me by posting about it in the Netflix thread.


Fair enough! My bad. I thought others had posted HBO/Amazon streaming stuff in here too.

I'll let ya know if it ever shows up on Netflix, though I think it's unlikely. Is any HBO stuff on Netflix? I wouldn't think so, since they have their own streaming site.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> There are alternatives to being able to watch the show other than HBO. The more you know... :thumbs:


I swear I could have seen someone who looked like you on Facebook recently arguing about NOT using some "alternatives."


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> I swear I could have seen someone who looked like you on Facebook recently arguing about NOT using some "alternatives."


LOL. Doesn't sound like me and my LifeHacker ways. But I do also advise caution when using these various alternatives. :thumbs:


----------



## goodal

knight1fox3 said:


> Lost in Space is pretty good so far!


Were watching this too. The boys love it and its good enough me and mom enjoy it too. Yea dr smith is a bit over the top but its playing to a younger audience i think.  The boys hate her and almost cried on the cliff scene.


----------



## AyanHein

I recommend Rotten. Very informative about our daily food.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Bridge of Spies


----------



## AyanHein

Black Mirror - Highly Recommended.


----------



## MA_PE

anyone watch Fastest Car on Netflix.  I watched a couple of episodes last weekend.  They drag race a new supercar like a Lambo against 3 homebuilt generic hot rods.  40 minute program with 35-37 minutes of profiling the cars and owners and the actual race is the last 3-5 minutes.  even if you're into cars this program is pretty lame. 1-1/2 stars at best.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I've been watching the Great British Baking show with the kids, and  The LetDown without them.  I enjoy cooking shows and British humor, so enjoying the Baking Show, and The LetDown is about a new mother/parents struggling to find the new norm.


----------



## jeb6294

MA_PE said:


> anyone watch Fastest Car on Netflix.  I watched a couple of episodes last weekend.  They drag race a new supercar like a Lambo against 3 homebuilt generic hot rods.  40 minute program with 35-37 minutes of profiling the cars and owners and the actual race is the last 3-5 minutes.  even if you're into cars this program is pretty lame. 1-1/2 stars at best.


That was my consensus as well.  It looks like they went out of their way to find people to feel sorry too.  Seems like almost every one of the "sleeper cars" were people where someone they knew just died.  I made it up to whichever show the full size van was on.  When I watched the guy dump water at the starting line to do his burnout, I realized that these were a bunch of incompetents and gave up on it.

Also, I'm just going to leave this right here....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Started Seth Rogen's "Hilarity for Charity." Turned it off after 15 minutes. I tried my best.


----------



## Supe

You lost me at "Seth".


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

MA_PE said:


> anyone watch Fastest Car on Netflix.  I watched a couple of episodes last weekend.  They drag race a new supercar like a Lambo against 3 homebuilt generic hot rods.  40 minute program with 35-37 minutes of profiling the cars and owners and the actual race is the last 3-5 minutes.  even if you're into cars this program is pretty lame. 1-1/2 stars at best.


Tried watching the first episode, skipped to the end to see the guy in the wheelchair win, and gave up.  Will not be watching again.


----------



## Master slacker

Actually saw something on Netflix for the first time in months -* Terminator 3*.






I'll be quick.  Movie was meh.  3 stars. 






Kristanna Loken was hot.  Hulk smash.  4.5 stars.


----------



## Road Guy

I always hoped Netflix would pick up the Sarah Conner chronicles -


----------



## Szar

Terminator Salvation was my favorite of the bunch as I recall.  Would love to see that again on Netflix.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I always hoped Netflix would pick up the Sarah Conner chronicles -


I enjoyed that show as well. Up until they started getting weird with it and doing terminator flashbacks and such.


----------



## Violator

The Rain = The SUCK


----------



## cement

Violator said:


> The Rain = The SUCK


so bad.


----------



## Bot-Man

Watched the Survivalist last night. I have mixed feelings in it. A bleak and depressing movie. If you liked "The Road" you'll like it. If not, I'd avoid it.


----------



## Supe

Started watching "Safe" on Netflix.  Not bad once you get past Dexter's terrible fake British accent.


----------



## Bot-Man

I watched the Rain. I always liked post apocalyptic movies and tv shows but the premise of this one was pretty weak and unrealistic. This coming from someone who likes zombie movies.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I watched most of AI (the one with Haley Osmond).  Just got too weird and I couldn't finish it.  TBH, the whole thing was pretty creepy and twisted.


----------



## Bot-Man

Supe said:


> Started watching "Safe" on Netflix.  Not bad once you get past Dexter's terrible fake British accent.


I watched the first two episodes of season one last night. The verdict is still out on it for me. The "process"" is interesting but not sure what direction the show will take once that part concludes and they go "off shore".


----------



## Road Guy

finished up Safe - thought it was pretty good - one of the few where the plot didn't jump out as ultra obvious early on - I still cant tell what the guys role is who is helping the dad look for this daughter? (don't recall his name) but it would be weird to me if my daughter called some random friend of mine for a ride home from a party (unless they discussed that early on and I missed it)


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> finished up Safe - thought it was pretty good - one of the few where the plot didn't jump out as ultra obvious early on - I still cant tell what the guys role is who is helping the dad look for this daughter? (don't recall his name) but it would be weird to me if my daughter called some random friend of mine for a ride home from a party (unless they discussed that early on and I missed it)


He's Dexter's BFF and doctor coworker.


----------



## willsee

Just started watching season 5 of Orphan Black


----------



## Master slacker

Not Netflix, but I watched *Full Metal Jacket* last night on Prime.  Truth be told, I only watched the first 45 minutes of *FMJ*.  The first 25 minutes are simply epic, the next 20 get dark, and the remainder of the movie is meh.  







I had to watch something a little more light-hearted after.  So *Back to School* was the chaser I needed.






Favorite scene... "Well now you do."  :tv:


----------



## Road Guy

great movie (both of them) -!


----------



## MA_PE

Never saw FMJ but I've seen BTS numerous times.  Classic Rodney.


----------



## mudpuppy

FMJ has more classic one-liners than any other movie I've ever seen.  At the same time it's also dark and disturbing.  Overall a really good movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> FMJ has more classic one-liners than any other movie I've ever seen.


More than Animal House?!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

Who was the first customer at the bar on the show cheers? 

- got bored and watched a few episodes - if you were born before 1980 it's defin worth watching the first few minutes...


----------



## MA_PE

I was born before 1980 but I don't remember the details of the first episode.  My vote would be for Norm.


----------



## Road Guy

hint - in another movie he claimed to have a stack of nudie books "this high"


----------



## MA_PE

don't get the movie reference but if it's not Norm than I'd guess Cliffie.


----------



## Road Guy

The Original Vacation movie - one of Eddies kids -

(maybe it was just interesting to me) 

but he is an underage kid trying to buy beer and Sam doesn't serve him - its kind of funny also sort of funny through the first few episodes Cliff is not a huge character and someone that apparently most people at the bar despise


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have been watching season 2 of Thirteen Reasons Why.  And the Great British Baking show.


----------



## Supe

I'm I think 4 or 5 episodes into Season 2 of TRW and am not sure what I think about it yet.


----------



## Road Guy

Its basically now just a teen type show?  I did end up watching it (like watching a train wreck you cant look away)

I think they are way overgeneralizing HS stereotypes with athletes, coaches giving them clean piss, etc. I mean especially the baseball team? no one gives a fuck about the baseball team!


----------



## Master slacker

vhab49_PE said:


> ...And the Great British Baking show.


What's it called?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Its basically now just a teen type show?  I did end up watching it (like watching a train wreck you cant look away)
> 
> I think they are way overgeneralizing HS stereotypes with athletes, coaches giving them clean piss, etc. I mean especially the baseball team? no one gives a fuck about the baseball team!


Seems that way, but they keep hinting at a school shooting plot, so I'm waiting to see if they really try to go down that road.  There has to be some semblance of "closure" in the rest of the season, because the actress who plays the dead girl said she won't be back for the show's third season.


----------



## Road Guy

no real closure and no real cliffhanger either -


----------



## Supe

In that case, meh.


----------



## Road Guy

the whole trial aspect is kind of dumb IMO - I am not sure that is a legit goal? In most states you cant sue the government - not sure about California though its probably welcomed..

from being a loyal Law &amp; Order follower, I don't think I ever saw the prosecution "redirect" after their witness got owned in cross examination..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Supe said:


> I'm I think 4 or 5 episodes into Season 2 of TRW and am not sure what I think about it yet.


Yeah, its all over the place.  I'm on... 8 maybe?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Road Guy said:


> Its basically now just a teen type show?  I did end up watching it (like watching a train wreck you cant look away)
> 
> I think they are way overgeneralizing HS stereotypes with athletes, coaches giving them clean piss, etc. I mean especially the baseball team? no one gives a fuck about the baseball team!


Agreed.  I don't remember HS being like that, but again, my HS experience was atypical and my kids aren't there yet, so I don't really know what HS is all about, especially a big one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> What's it called?


Good question.


----------



## Master slacker

vhab49_PE said:


> Good question.


That's a funny name for a cooking show.  Never heard of it.


----------



## Road Guy

is it the one with that girl?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> is it the one with that girl?


Clearly.

As a side note, may we Amazon Prime losers post about content watched via that delivery vehicle, in this thread?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Clearly.
> 
> As a side note, may we Amazon Prime losers post about content watched via that delivery vehicle, in this thread?


Only if I can also post my Sling watching.


----------



## Master slacker

Audi driver said:


> Clearly.


Who f**king names their kid "Clearly"?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> Who f**king names their kid "Clearly"?


Mr. and Mrs. Window.


----------



## willsee

Audi driver said:


> Clearly.
> 
> As a side note, may we Amazon Prime losers post about content watched via that delivery vehicle, in this thread?


Finished Orphan Black series

Waiting for Goliath Season 2 to come out

Might try Bosch


----------



## Supe

Bosch is pretty good.


----------



## Road Guy

also waiting on Goliath -

What's the best way I can watch the last season of the Americans? do a month of Hulu?

Also been watching the show Vegas - set in the 60's era Vegas? pretty decent - Good to see Michael Chickliss (sp) again - but the Dennis Quaid cowboy routine is a little much...


----------



## Road Guy

watched Evil Genius over the weekend - only 4 episodes, but its about the pizza delivery guy that had someone put a bomb on him and make him rob a bank - some really fucked up people. you cant tell exactly but maybe the pizza guy was in on it - maybe not. But its in Erie, PA (truth that white trash exist outside the south) but geesh, if the FBI, ATF, and state police took 4 years to solve this mystery it doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy about how competent the rest of those agency's are.. but it was defin pretty interesting to watch (in a really sad way)


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I finally got around to watching Making a Murderer.  A friend had recommended it when it first came out (2015), but I didn't have a Netflix subscription.  I just signed up for my free month on Netflix, and it was the first thing I watched.  The whole thing is really messed up, but the material is definitely presented in a way to make you sympathize with the Avery's and hate the prosecutor and sheriff's department.

The thing that struck me the most, though, was something completely unrelated to the rape and murder cases.  I had just re-watched Idiocracy the night before I started watching Making a Murderer.  The main point in Idiocracy is how intelligent people tend to be more conservative when it comes to having children, but less intelligent people breed like rabbits.  The opening episode of Making a Murderer talks about how Steven Avery has an IQ in the low 70's, then goes on to talk about how he had 5 kids with his first wife by the time he was convicted of the first rape (at 23 years old).


----------



## Road Guy

maybe that is a Netflix thing (making the "law" look bad?) I cant recall the name but the Netflix show about the Unabomber kind of did they same thing, make the cops look like Barney Fife


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> maybe that is a Netflix thing (making the "law" look bad?) I cant recall the name but the Netflix show about the Unabomber kind of did they same thing, make the cops look like Barney Fife


That may have led them to pick up the series, but I doubt that they had anything to do with the way the documentary was produced.  It was filmed and produced over a 10 year period starting shortly after Avery was arrested for the murder.  I don't think Netflix commissioned the series...they just bought it when it was done.


----------



## jeb6294

The thing that got me when it came out was how the police/prosecutor just kept saying there was more evidence and he was definitely guilty.  My thought was, well then you better give more info than that because the series makes them look really bad.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

jeb6294 said:


> The thing that got me when it came out was how the police/prosecutor just kept saying there was more evidence and he was definitely guilty.  My thought was, well then you better give more info than that because the series makes them look really bad.


I've read up on it a little bit, and there was some pretty damning stuff left out of Making a Murderer.  There were sweat stains on the Rav4 hood latch and battery cable that matches Avery's DNA.  There were also a series of phone calls from Avery's home phone to Halbach's cell phone with 2 using *67 to mask the caller's number before the murder, and one without using *67 after the murder to establish an alibi that Halbach never showed up to take the pictures of the van.  I got the sense even while I was watching the documentary that it was horribly one-sided and leaving out some pertinent details.  I'm not 100% convinced Avery didn't do it, but it was still some exceptionally shoddy police work.

Dassey on the other hand should never have even been taken to trial over his confession, much less convicted.  There was 0 physical evidence placing him at the scene of the crime, and I don't see how any juror watched the tapes of the investigators telling Brendan what to say and concluded that his confession was valid.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I watched Idaho the Movie Part 2 last night (on Amazon Prime, because I am a loser).  It's not as good as part 1, but it still leads me to believe I could hike all over the state and never need to go anywhere else, even if I were to repeat a trail or two (there would be no need, only desire).


----------



## Idealanse

2nd season of Legion. I really enjoyed this season's self-fulfilling prophecy between the Syds and how they made that not change the fact that David is delusional.


----------



## Road Guy

burned through the current season of the Ranch, I still like this show, but I think this past season was a tad too much on the serious side- hopefully they just get back to being funny! &amp; bring back Fez!!


----------



## YMZ PE

Watching Ash vs The Evil Dead. I tried watching it a while back by myself and got scared (haha). I can’t believe it’s taken me this long to get back into it! It’s got everything I love about Evil Dead and Army of Darkness and Bruce Campbell. I just about wet myself when the chainsaw clicked onto Ash’s arm for the first time.


----------



## jeb6294

Got around to watching the latest season of “The Ranch”. Still liked it, but the ending with Rooster seemed like a cop-out. Almost like they were leaving an opening for home to come back.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Watching Ash vs The Evil Dead. I tried watching it a while back by myself and got scared (haha). I can’t believe it’s taken me this long to get back into it! It’s got everything I love about Evil Dead and Army of Darkness and Bruce Campbell. I just about wet myself when the chainsaw clicked onto Ash’s arm for the first time.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Season 1: Trump an american dream (4 episodes: Manhattan, The Gambler, Citizen Trump, Politics)


----------



## willsee

Just finished Goliath Season 2 

Whoa

Can't wait for season 3


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Working through Orange is the New Black.

We re-started with Season 3 and am almost done with season 6. Based on what I've seen online, Season 7 may be the last if/when it's released.


----------



## Road Guy

I fell asleep during s2 EP1 of Goliath so hope it gets better!

The wife started watching OITNB - have caught a few episodes but definitely not that interesting to me - and I am even to the point where I have seen everything on Netflix and have started watching those Adam Sandler Netflix movies //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png

How does a 1 year sentence get extended for 6 seasons?


----------



## Road Guy

I’m hopeful this jack Ryan series will be good - not sure if Tom Clancy had any involvement prior to his death.


----------



## Dleg

He's been dead a long time....

But yeah, I am hopeful, too, because if it is done right it will be awesome.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finished Season 1 of Spartacus.  It's ok but that's about it.  Not sure if I'm ready to commit the hours needed to finish the remaining seasons.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> I fell asleep during s2 EP1 of Goliath so hope it gets better!
> 
> The wife started watching OITNB - have caught a few episodes but definitely not that interesting to me - and I am even to the point where I have seen everything on Netflix and have started watching those Adam Sandler Netflix movies //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png
> 
> How does a 1 year sentence get extended for 6 seasons?


Let's just say she manages to get more time...

Also, Season 5 covers a grand total of about 2 weeks (if even that long).


----------



## NJmike PE

jeb6294 said:


> Got around to watching the latest season of “The Ranch”. Still liked it, but the ending with Rooster seemed like a cop-out. Almost like they were leaving an opening for home to come back.


I noticed this too. I really liked the first two seasons though.


----------



## jeb6294

I've started watching the latest season of OITNB.  Might as well have skipped the first episode all together, but after that it's getting a bit better.  I'd say having nekid boobs helps, but they're not necessarily boobs you want to see.


----------



## Road Guy

I agree if they had hotter inmates it would be a better show


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> I agree if they had hotter inmates it would be a better show


Have you ever checked out some of the "what they look like in real life" articles?  I know they'll pop up on my FB once in a while.  They really dress down some of them inmates for the show.


----------



## Road Guy

Ok so I rewatched ep 1 (and the rest) of Goliath S2 Holy Fuck I am glad I didn’t watch that season finale at night!


----------



## jeb6294

Finished OITNB this weekend.  Bit of an interesting turn of events.  So, is that supposed to be it or is it coming back for another season?


----------



## txjennah PE

jeb6294 said:


> Finished OITNB this weekend.  Bit of an interesting turn of events.  So, is that supposed to be it or is it coming back for another season?


Haven't watched the past couple of seasons, but I think it's coming back.  Is this season worth watching?


----------



## txjennah PE

We're on Season 2 of GLOW, I like it so far!  We finished Parks and Rec last week, and there's a void in my life.


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> Finished OITNB this weekend.  Bit of an interesting turn of events.  So, is that supposed to be it or is it coming back for another season?


I haven't finished this season, but my understanding is that there is supposed to be one more.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw the first episode of One-Punch Man last night.  Didn't realize it was on Netflix.  Will be returning for more.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> I haven't finished this season, but my understanding is that there is supposed to be one more.


Not quite sure how Season 7 is supposed to progress but I can see how we're definitely close to the end...


----------



## jeb6294

txjennah said:


> Haven't watched the past couple of seasons, but I think it's coming back.  Is this season worth watching?


I thought it was pretty good. Since you haven’t watched the last couple seasons, I’ll just say that things got switched up quite a bit in this last season.



txjennah said:


> We're on Season 2 of GLOW, I like it so far!  We finished Parks and Rec last week, and there's a void in my life.


I ended up watching GLOW too...mostly because I remember watching it when I was a kid.  There’s also and actual GLOW documentary on Netflix too.


----------



## NJmike PE

we recently started watching "the 100". not too bad. not great, but watchable.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched that as well - season 2 it gets a little wonky - haven’t seen the latest season - 

Agree it’s not great but worth a watch


----------



## txjennah PE

jeb6294 said:


> I thought it was pretty good. Since you haven’t watched the last couple seasons, I’ll just say that things got switched up quite a bit in this last season.
> 
> I ended up watching GLOW too...mostly because I remember watching it when I was a kid.  There’s also and actual GLOW documentary on Netflix too.


I'm glad to hear the documentary is on Netflix! I didn't realize that it had been a real show until after we were on Season 2 and was curious about the documentary.  I'll definitely have to check that out, thanks.


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone watch the Goldbergs? Been catching random episodes on broadcast TV (what's that?) recently. I find it pretty damn hilarious and can relate to the time frame the show is set in.


----------



## Road Guy

No I haven’t seen that one yet...


Has anyone seen the Netflix movie where the dude cuts his wanker off while camping? I just can’t bring myself to watch it unless I know everything’s going to be alright ....


----------



## Dleg

:blink:


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> No I haven’t seen that one yet...
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the Netflix movie where the dude cuts his wanker off while camping? I just can’t bring myself to watch it unless I know everything’s going to be alright ....


Is it named Pain Olympics? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Dleg

A pretty shitty friend...


----------



## Road Guy

i think its "package"


----------



## YMZ PE

My husband keeps insisting I watch it. He absolutely loved it.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> Has anyone seen the Netflix movie where the dude cuts his wanker off while camping? I just can’t bring myself to watch it unless I know everything’s going to be alright ....


Is this movie the sequel to the one where the dude's arm gets trapped under a boulder so he cuts it off to free himself?


----------



## Dleg

So now he has to cut his dick off using only one hand?


----------



## Master slacker

I believe it's called "wacking it off".


----------



## Road Guy

watched about half of the new Jack Ryan show, thought it was pretty good - defin has an interesting story line - not a fan of who they have for Greer though (but I guess its hard to follow James Earl Jones) also didn't think Jim from The office did that bad - he seems to be getting nocked around in the reviews...


----------



## Supe

Thanks, I was wondering if that one was worth watching.

New season of Ozark is good so far.


----------



## envirotex

Vikings on Amazon is bad.


----------



## Dleg

We're partway through Season 2 of The Handmaid's Tale on Amazon (paid for it). We're liking it.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm saving Ozarks for after I finish up Ryan - I wasted enough of the weekend watching that - but I am hoping it (Ozarks) doesn't go off the rails in S2


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Road Guy said:


> I'm saving Ozarks for after I finish up Ryan - I wasted enough of the weekend watching that - but I am hoping it (Ozarks) doesn't go off the rails in S2


Started S2 last night. Made it through a couple episodes. It holds up. Made me remember how much I liked S1.


----------



## Road Guy

I grew up where they are filming it so its cool to see the old stomping grounds. (Ozarks)


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I'm saving Ozarks for after I finish up Ryan - I wasted enough of the weekend watching that - but I am hoping it (Ozarks) doesn't go off the rails in S2


They've added some new story lines but are definitely picking right up on the S1 stuff.


----------



## Road Guy

I need to re watch the last couple of episodes from S1 probably - all I can remember is Bateman's toes being pulled out..


----------



## jeb6294

I have to give Netflix props for coming up with some really good ideas for their shows:

1)  Coming out with an entire series at once so you don't have to wait a week for the next episode to come out.

2)  Adding that little button to let you skip the intro.  I don't need to watch the same opening to a show before every episode, especially when you're binging, and trying to fast forward through it is a PITA.


----------



## Road Guy

and a -1 for Amazon Prime which makes you enter your password nearly every time you advance a show (or maybe there is a setting for this I haven't found yet) but its really annoying..


----------



## Supe

-1 for all the damned Amazon Prime commercials.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Netflix seems to be going for quantity over quality lately though. So many new shows I can't keep up and some are really bad. I felt dumber after watching 1 episode of disjointed.


----------



## Supe

Jbone27 PE said:


> Netflix seems to be going for quantity over quality lately though. So many new shows I can't keep up and some are really bad. I felt dumber after watching 1 episode of disjointed.


That much has been obvious for a while.  That's why they disbanded the old ratings system.  First batch of viewers would thumbs down and then nobody would watch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I got my 1 month free trial from Netflix to watch Making a Murderer.  It only took me 2 months of paying for it before I remembered to cancel the subscription.

I'm not so big on binge-watching TV series.  I really wanted Netflix for watching recent movies without having to rent them individually.  I was vastly underwhelmed with the movie selection on Netflix.  I think that the Amazon Prime selection is as good, if not better, and I am a Prime member for lots of reasons.  No sense in paying for Netflix as a redundant service with something I'm already paying for.


----------



## Supe

Netflix will also take a hit with losing a bunch of stuff due to Disney exclusivity, with Disney starting their own streaming service.


----------



## Dleg

We've been using Prime a LOT more than Netflix fort he past year or more. At this point, all I really ever use Netflix for is stand-up comedy while I'm on the treadmill. Time to cancel, I guess.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Netflix will also take a hit with losing a bunch of stuff due to Disney exclusivity, with Disney starting their own streaming service.


netflix already dropped a lot of the disney stuff.  we are using netflix an amazon about equally right now for shows...or at tleast the kiddos are.  THey know which service their fav shows are on.  I am more of a netflix person. currently in the middle of a documentary about castles in ireland, britian, scotland and their history.


----------



## snickerd3

cutting cable looks tempting but I love me some scifi and comet channels.  I dunno if I could give them up


----------



## leggo PE

I use Netflix a lot more than Amazon Prime, though I have both. But these days, we use HBO the most.


----------



## willsee

Road Guy said:


> and a -1 for Amazon Prime which makes you enter your password nearly every time you advance a show (or maybe there is a setting for this I haven't found yet) but its really annoying..


I never have to enter my password on Prime Video.


----------



## Dleg

Me either. I only have to enter a 5-digit PIN when I buy or rent non-Prime shows.


----------



## Road Guy

I always have to do put the PIN in between every show or movie )only when using the fire Stick) maybe there is a setting somewhere? It’s totally annoying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Would it be because of the rating of the show? Could be a parental control in place restricting it.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> No I haven’t seen that one yet...
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the Netflix movie where the dude cuts his wanker off while camping? I just can’t bring myself to watch it unless I know everything’s going to be alright ....


O!M!G!  We ended up watching this last night.  My wife had some movie on and by the time all the boys were upstairs we just ended up catching the end, but then Netflix does that thing where it plays a trailer of something it thinks you'll like based on what you were watching.  The trailer for "The Package" looked like it could be funny so we ended up watching it.  We were about halfway through the movie when it dawned on me that THIS WAS THAT MOVIE.

Ended up being pretty funny...there were a few parts that had us laughing out loud.


----------



## Dleg

I can't imagine how that would be funny.

We watched all of Jack Ryan last week on Prime. Pretty good!


----------



## Supe

Had lots of Netflix time between pukes last week.

Jack Ryan on Prime was good.

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel?  Saw ads for emmy-winning blah blah - couldn't make it through 20 minutes of that hot garbage.

Maniac on Netflix - Weird, not sure exactly what is going on, but weird enough to keep watching I guess.


----------



## leggo PE

My fiance and I watched Unforgiven (western from 1992) this weekend. He was insanely tired after the day he had on Friday (involving the bike crash, job interview, and job offer) and dozed off before the end, but I watched the whole thing. It was really good!

I'd never heard of it, but can't say I was that into westerns when I was that young. It won a lot of Academy Awards. Starred in and directed by Clint Eastwood. I'd definitely recommend it!


----------



## Dleg

Dozed off!??! The ending of Unforgiven is one of the most intense in cinematic history.


----------



## leggo PE

Dleg said:


> Dozed off!??! The ending of Unforgiven is one of the most intense in cinematic history.


Yeah, I know! I mean, I saw it. But he fell asleep probably an hour ish in, so still an hour to go. Well before the end.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw *Wait Until Dark* this past weekend on ze Primez.






Another good, classic movie.  For 50 years old, it entertained me unlike all these CGI, no plot, hot mess films we're shoveled in this day and age.  Sure there are better movies out there, but this is simple enough for me to follow and enjoy.  It's got drugs, a doll, and Audrey...  Speaking of Audrey, she could have used a sandwich or three during the filming.






Didn't affect her acting as a blind woman, though.  She says her blindness came recently from an accident, maybe accidentally not eating her sandwiches.  Either way, Hulk feed and Hulk smash.  *Wait Until Dark *gets 3.5 stars.  I give Audrey Hepburn 4.5 sandwiches.


----------



## goodal

We are watching Jack Ryan via Vidangel.  takes all the stuff out kiddos don't need to hear.  We are really liking it.  I watched 3:10 to Yuma again and the new Magnificent 7.  Yuma was still good.  Meh for Magnificent 7.  Denzel just isn't that great.


----------



## Master slacker

*Under the Skin*.  Don't want to relive my statements again, but maybe I can warn the general EB public in this second thread.


----------



## Road Guy

Although I had sworn off watching the show, I do have a morbid curiosity on how TWD ends up, last years season is now on Netflix now, so I have been watching it, but its gotten so bad that you can pick up most of what is going on by watching the intro, fast forward to the middle, watch a few minutes, fast forward to the end and do the same thing..

This “king Ezekiel” character &amp; the rest of his people story line is pretty awful, I vaguely remember him from season 7 but man does someone need to put a bullet in that guys head..


----------



## kevo_55

Just got to the part where the tiger got eaten by the walkers.

I think I liked that tiger than the king guy.


----------



## Road Guy

so now there are some ocean girls?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Road Guy said:


> so now there are some ocean girls?


Are you talking about Oceans 8?

Also, have been binge listening to The Crown while working ALL THE HOURS..


----------



## Road Guy

No I meant on TWD apparently there is another group of survivors called the ocean people or something?


----------



## kevo_55

According to the internet, those people live in "Oceanside." 

They were in season 7 as well as this new one on Netflix. I just got to the part where Aaron &amp; Enid is heading out to apparently meet with them.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> Had lots of Netflix time between pukes last week.
> 
> Jack Ryan on Prime was good.
> 
> Marvelous Mrs. Maisel?  Saw ads for emmy-winning blah blah - couldn't make it through 20 minutes of that hot garbage.
> 
> Maniac on Netflix - Weird, not sure exactly what is going on, but weird enough to keep watching I guess.


Just finished Jack Ryan on Prime also - definitely better than most of the stuff on Netflix at the moment.

Currently watching The Man in the High Castle.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Currently watching The Man in the High Castle.


I think the new season of that comes out tomorrow if I remember correctly.  I know its this month for sure.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> I think the new season of that comes out tomorrow if I remember correctly.  I know its this month for sure.


Only 3 episodes into Season 1 so I have a while to go.  Definitely staying with it though.


----------



## Road Guy

I could have used more episodes of Jack Ryan - It was a little refreshing to be honest compared to most of what else is out there - a new take on an old story line &amp; Better done than Solo.

I too like Man in the High Castle, but its S L O W ! ! !   The end of Season 2 picks up the pace somewhat - But I like the story line, even though it pisses me off some to be honest..   But I used Man in the High Castel as sort of filler material, couldn't watch more than an episode at a time..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Road Guy said:


> No I meant on TWD apparently there is another group of survivors called the ocean people or something?


Ahh, not a TWD watcher.


----------



## csb

Watched all of the Amazon Prime show Forever, with Maya Rudolph and Fred Armisen. It's best experienced with a blank slate.


----------



## Road Guy

finally finished up Ozark S2

Definitely thought it was good, I enjoyed the different challenges they had to overcome -

But I couldn't tell if at the end the cartel lawyer was saying "you are good now" or if they have a month they don't make bank then they will all still get killed?

I am using S3 of the man in the high castle for when I cant sleep and need something to make me fall asleep - intrigued by the story line but get on with it already!


----------



## User1

csb said:


> Watched all of the Amazon Prime show Forever, with Maya Rudolph and Fred Armisen. It's best experienced with a blank slate.


i have 2 episodes left and im unimpressed....


----------



## csb

tj_PE said:


> i have 2 episodes left and im unimpressed....


I was on the road when I watched it, so I imagine it was best absorbed all at once without any distractions. I enjoy the moments where you could tell they were allowed to improv. 

Fun fact- a friend dated Fred and he was super weird in real life. It's now a little hard to watch his characters without thinking about that.


----------



## Road Guy

finished up the final season of The Americans, I really think they could have stretched another few years out of that show, especially into the post Gorbachev world - but alas I thought the ending was done really well - will have to let Jack Ryan fill the covert spy void that now exists in my TV life


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone ever check out "The First 48" on A&amp;E? Kind of like COPS on steroids. Been watching it when I travel since we don't have cable and typically I can find the A&amp;E channel. I did find a slew of previous seasons on Hulu though so been watching those. There's no possible way I could handle being in law enforcement.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Anyone ever check out "The First 48" on A&amp;E? Kind of like COPS on steroids. Been watching it when I travel since we don't have cable and typically I can find the A&amp;E channel. I did find a slew of previous seasons on Hulu though so been watching those. There's no possible way I could handle being in law enforcement.


Is that the murder show? I watch it to fall asleep sometimes.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> finally finished up Ozark S2
> 
> Definitely thought it was good, I enjoyed the different challenges they had to overcome -
> 
> But I couldn't tell if at the end the cartel lawyer was saying "you are good now" or if they have a month they don't make bank then they will all still get killed?


At home with a sick kid today so I finished season 2 today.

My guess is that the lawyer is saying they’re good...she’s said a couple times how impressed/happy the cartel is that they were able to set up the ultimate money laundering scheme.


----------



## Road Guy

I guess its going to turn into "Breaking Bad"? 

I caught the first two episodes of Daredevil, really like this one, but slow so far... But this series is 100X better than the movie (which is rare)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@Road Guy it picks up and is definitely worth sticking with.  I'm going to start S3 of Daredevil on the train ride home today.


----------



## Supe

OK, finally finished the first season of Sneaky Pete.  Great ending, caught me off guard.  Looking forward to S2.


----------



## jeb6294

Started season 2 of "Making a Murderer".  So far it's pretty similar to the first season but with different lawyers.  it's still got me watching it.

My opinion so far:  Yeah it's a "documentary" that whose ultimate goal is to make $$$ for Netflix, but they provide what seems to be pretty compelling evidence that these guys were screwed.  The only thing the state of Wisconsin will say is that "there was other evidence that wasn't shown that proves they were guilty".  Well, I would suggest that the state start coughing up this evidence because the show does a really good job of making them look reeaaally bad.

If you've never watched it, guy gets convicted of rape in a small Wisconsin town and sent to jail for 18 years.  DNA proves he didn't do it and the town PD railroaded him.  Guy sues town for millions.  Some girl gets murdered and they decide this guy and his nephew did it.  Whole thing seems convenient because guy can't sue town if he's convicted of murder.  Show goes on to show all the fishy stuff that was involved in getting the guys convicted.  Season two picks up with new lawyers trying to get the convictions overturned.


----------



## Road Guy

Sneaky Pete S2 was pretty good also (you get to meet the real Pete!)

If you like weird movie trivia - the guy who plays "real Pete" also played Rusty Griswold in Vegas Vacation..

Ive been meaning to put Making a Murder on my list - will get that one added..


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> If you like weird movie trivia - the guy who plays "real Pete" also played Rusty Griswold in Vegas Vacation..


I was trying to figure out where I recognized him from!  Being bald threw me off.


----------



## Road Guy

I finished up S3 of The Man in the High Castle, I think this was the best season so far, at least the story was interesting..

The stargate Sg1 part was a little lame &amp; it also sort of felt a little like the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark - But it did make me watch the very first episode again, and yes I got to bed around 3 AM.. 

I have no discipline...


----------



## akwooly

Greys anatomy. ALL. OF. IT.


----------



## jeb6294

Yeah, "Jack Ryan" was really good.  Ended up watching the whole thing yesterday thanks in large part to a bout of insomnia last night.  Hopefully they'll run another season or two.

For those that watched it...did I miss something?  What was the point of the drone pilot storyline?


----------



## Supe

I'm guessing they will bring that character back next season, otherwise, I agree, pretty pointless.


----------



## csb

If you're my kid, the answer is NOTHING, BECAUSE MY MOM CHANGED THE NETFLIX PASSWORD.


----------



## snickerd3

Got  a new TV this weekend, our old one finally crapped out.  Had been tempermental about how it was turned on and finally stopped turning on.  Mr snick changed our netflix password too, so I am in the same boat as mini csb.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hasan Minhaj's "Patriot Act" is really good...new series.


----------



## Supe

I watched "Veronica" which was claimed to be the "scariest movie ever."  Even junior, who is scared of her own shadow, was not scared.  

We just started watching "Haunting of Hill House".  More confusing than scary at the moment, but I've heard they sneak ghosts into half the scenes, so now I'm not even paying attention to the story line, just watching all the backgrounds for bodies and faces.


----------



## ktulu

Just finished "Haunting of Hill House" last night. Going to watch "Homecoming" on Amazon Prime when it is released. We listened to the podcast and enjoyed it.


----------



## envirotex

Hocus Pocus


----------



## csb

envirotex said:


> Hocus Pocus
> 
> View attachment 12042


----------



## snickerd3

i don't find the haunting of hill house all that scary...there are some startling moments but not scary.


----------



## Road Guy

I am on episode 3 of Season 1 and its intriguing but a little hard to follow what the point of the show is?


----------



## Violator

I had to see House of Cards to the end but what a terrible way to end that show.  It was a very slow end without an actual ending.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The Good Doctor.  Directed by the same guy who did House M.D.  The concept is certainly not new but interesting so far.


----------



## Supe

Violator said:


> I had to see House of Cards to the end but what a terrible way to end that show.  It was a very slow end without an actual ending.


I've been debating whether to watch.  I had been a die hard fan up until this point, but I have not seen so much as a single positive review, aside from some feminist rants about how great it is to see female figures of authority that had nothing to do with the actual season.


----------



## Violator

It doesn’t show women in power in a good light if you ask me. Does more harm than good.


----------



## Supe

Violator said:


> It doesn’t show women in power in a good light if you ask me. Does more harm than good.


In that case, I suspect most of the commentary came from those who hadn't really watched, but were just thrilled about Spacey being gone...


----------



## Road Guy

I started watching Hand of God - on episode 2 - sort of good and also sort of weird at the same time..


----------



## Master slacker

Been watching *Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown* with the kiddos.  Good stuff, but there are some adult words thrown around.


----------



## cement

Supe said:


> I've been debating whether to watch.  I had been a die hard fan up until this point, but I have not seen so much as a single positive review, aside from some feminist rants about how great it is to see female figures of authority that had nothing to do with the actual season.


the only good reviews had be be from feminist supporters.  Save yourself the disappointment.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched a few episodes of "The Horn" - a documentary type show that follows an alpine rescue team at the base of the Matterhorn in the Swiss alps...

live footage of how they rescue folks who ski into a crevice on a glacier - it defin makes one second guess extreme back country skiing (they literally pull a dudes half dead bloody body out)

but really well done show - only saw the 1st episode but its on the "list"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just started Killing Eve with Sandra Oh (used to be on Grey's anatomy).  Very good so far!


----------



## jeb6294

Started watching the latest season of "The Ranch" yesterday.  Still pretty good, although they drug out the whole 'where's Rooster' thing a bit and obviously left a bit of an opening for a return if things ever shake out in Looney-wood.


----------



## Master slacker

Peanuts Christmas special... again...


----------



## Road Guy

jeb6294 said:


> Started watching the latest season of "The Ranch" yesterday.  Still pretty good, although they drug out the whole 'where's Rooster' thing a bit and obviously left a bit of an opening for a return if things ever shake out in Looney-wood.


It had a few funny moments after the rooster stuff dies off...but then the ending is kind of a let down, I don't think the last two seasons have been that good. They need to bring back Fez!

I mainly only watch for the Colorado references - &amp; there isn't an olive garden in Grand Junction!


----------



## chart94 PE

Recently got into king of the hill. Honestly one of the most underrated adult cartoons. Extremely dry humor but that is what I love about it.


----------



## Road Guy

also watched the sinner season 1 - I think that was originally on USA but that was some fucked up shit in that show..


----------



## Supe

Gotta watch some of the "Hank Hill rage moment" videos.  It's amazing.  Not to mention Bobby - "That's my purse, I don't know you!" *kick to the nuts*


----------



## Road Guy

that show was the shit back in the day!


----------



## chart94 PE

Supe said:


> Gotta watch some of the "Hank Hill rage moment" videos.  It's amazing.  Not to mention Bobby - "That's my purse, I don't know you!" *kick to the nuts*






Road Guy said:


> that show was the shit back in the day!


This is my favorite scene of the whole series


----------



## MetsFan

Watched the first new episode of Voltron with my kids yesterday.  What a great show.  I binge watched the first 7 seasons in 2 weeks over the summer.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> It had a few funny moments after the rooster stuff dies off...but then the ending is kind of a let down, I don't think the last two seasons have been that good. They need to bring back Fez!
> 
> I mainly only watch for the Colorado references - &amp; there isn't an olive garden in Grand Junction!


rlyflag:


----------



## Road Guy

I drove through there looking for it last time I was there!


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah, it must be hard to find good, authentic Italian food in Colorado.  Way to go, Grand Junction!


----------



## Supe

I sure hope you weren't referring to Olive Garden when mentioning "good, authentic Italian food".


----------



## Road Guy

they also make reference to a cracker barrel in the show and I don't know if I have seen one of those there either...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> I drove through there looking for it last time I was there!


It's on the south side of Mesa Mall, on the I-70 Business Loop. If you stay on main I-70, you'll miss it. I haven't seen a Cracker Barrel there...

Edit: according to their website, the Colorado Cracker Barrel locations are Colorado Springs, Loveland, Northglenn and Pueblo.


----------



## Road Guy

we chased some work with mesa county (total waste of time) last summer, I spent some time going back and forth through there and basically due to that show I kept looking for the restaurant (don't ask me why)

I think when I told them Peach County Peaches &gt; Palisade peaches we lost a few points on the proposal


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> I sure hope you weren't referring to Olive Garden when mentioning "good, authentic Italian food".


----------



## Dleg

We finished the 2nd Season of Jessica Jones last night.  I'd rate it pretty good, maybe the best of the Marvel B-team stuff.


----------



## knight1fox3

chart94 said:


> Recently got into king of the hill. Honestly one of the most underrated adult cartoons. Extremely dry humor but that is what I love about it.


Next you should check out Archer.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


>


When you live in NC for a few years, you have your doubts.  The people here could close their eyes and picture themselves eating in Tuscany if you put a bowl of Chef Boyardee ravioli in front of them.


----------



## Master slacker

Dude, Chef Boyardee ravioli is awesome.  Not "Italian" awesome, but "awesome by bringing back the memories" awesome.  That and you can separate the ravioli to scoop out the meat.  At least I found that fun back in the day.  :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

my grandfather was Italian but most Italian food is either "average" or terrible IMHO


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> Dude, Chef Boyardee ravioli is awesome.  Not "Italian" awesome, but "awesome by bringing back the memories" awesome.  That and you can separate the ravioli to scoop out the meat.  At least I found that fun back in the day.  :dunno:


"meat"  yeah that what it is....right.


----------



## chart94 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Next you should check out Archer.


Phrasing. probs watched every season of archer at least 4 times lol One of the greatest. I might need to have a WD-40 and coke cause I think I am out of glengoolie
ause i


----------



## leggo PE

I watched The Informant! On Netflix the other day. It was pretty good! I'd never heard of it, or at least don't think I did. It's a pretty crazy story, based on a true story, about a guy (played by Matt Damon) working for a big chemical company somewhere in the middle of the country, and how he becomes an informant to the FBI for illegal business practices his company was doing. There's more to it than that, though!


----------



## Dleg

^That was a good one.

We watched Netflix's "Mowgli" last night. It was pretty good, definitely above average for family entertainment. Supposedly more true to the original Kipling, but I never read it ( = engineer) so I wouldn't know about that. It was definitely a little darker than the Disney version, though.


----------



## Road Guy

Did anyone like the most recent daredevil?


----------



## AlliChEME

Road Guy said:


> Did anyone like the most recent daredevil?


I'm in the middle of the season, but I like it so far. Have you watched it or are you trying to decide if you want to watch?


----------



## Road Guy

already watched it, just thought it was really slow compared to previous season - just thought it was a departure from the previous ones but maybe its their Empire Strikes Back season..


----------



## knight1fox3

Just got this deal in the mail recently. I'm half-tempted to try it out given the ability to "build your own" channel line-up. But it includes some of the major sports networks that I don't have now. Would need to consider cancelling one or both of Netflix and Hulu. And now that we're on the tail-end of the regular NFL season, it's not as desirable. :dunno:  And I'm not sure if the Spectrum app is supported on platforms like PS3 and/or Samsung home theater devices which is what we stream from now. Anyone have anything similar?


----------



## Bot-Man

Almost finished The Haunting of Hill House. I wouldn’t necessarily call it horror, more of a supernatural thriller. The characters are well written and well portrayed. The story flows well without a lot of down time or “filler” in between the excitement.  I definitely recommend it if it’s a genre you enjoy.


----------



## jeb6294

knight1fox3 said:


> Just got this deal in the mail recently. I'm half-tempted to try it out given the ability to "build your own" channel line-up. But it includes some of the major sports networks that I don't have now. Would need to consider cancelling one or both of Netflix and Hulu. And now that we're on the tail-end of the regular NFL season, it's not as desirable. :dunno:  And I'm not sure if the Spectrum app is supported on platforms like PS3 and/or Samsung home theater devices which is what we stream from now. Anyone have anything similar?


I get those quite a bit in the mail, but they all go straight in the trash. If I remember right the channels you choose from are able to be got for free elsewhere. Spectrum actually has a list of devices that’ll run their app. I know their newer smart TVs are on there...not sure about other Samsung stuff.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone catch castle rock on Hulu? My kid gets a free Hulu subscription for some college deal- first two episodes were intriguing but just slow as F.

Waiting on next season of Punisher (if there will be one)


----------



## jeb6294

Watched “Bird Box” last night since I am apparently the only person on the planet who hadn’t watched it yet. Must have saved a fortune since their creature affects were just a couple leaf blowers.


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> Anyone catch castle rock on Hulu? My kid gets a free Hulu subscription for some college deal- first two episodes were intriguing but just slow as F.
> 
> Waiting on next season of Punisher (if there will be one)


I pretty sure I saw some sort of preview or article or somethin on Punisher Season 2. Now just wondering how I will be able to actually watch it, since the kid is always around when we're Netflixing....


----------



## Road Guy

He is on high school he has heard the langauge before I imagine


----------



## leggo PE

Currently an hour into Hustle &amp; Flow, on Amazon Prime. I'd never seen it before (but my fiance has), and I think it's pretty good so far.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

King of the Hill on Hulu, best show ever made


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> He is on high school he has heard the langauge before I imagine


It's not the language, it's the eyes being gouged out, brains splattering on the wall, etc.


----------



## chart94 PE

Dc legends of tomorrow suprisingly pretty good!


----------



## Supe

Birdbox was lame-ish, Bandersnatch was worse.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Ranch has been the best thing on Netflix that I've seen to day (seasons 1-5 that is). I'm not sure how I feel about s.6 yet


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> Birdbox was lame-ish, Bandersnatch was worse.


I'm still trying to watch Birdbox, but I fear I'm ruined by memes.


----------



## Supe

Well, the memes are better than the movie, so...


----------



## Road Guy

it just seems like a dumb concept, like they copied (whatever the movie was where you died if you didn't get someone else to watch the video) but they decided to crank it up a notch..?


----------



## Supe

It was like the show Lost (invisible wind monsters) had a baby with A Quiet Place, but used blindfolds instead of being quiet.


----------



## Road Guy

They have had some good ones but also some flops..

I really liked Bloodline, but they went a little loopy with the story line and then killed it off..

Hoping they don't do the same thing with Ozark - but I don't know how much longevity they can get out of that one -


----------



## JayKay PE

I just watched Derry Girls.  It is amaaaaaaaazing.  Only 6 episodes/half hour per episode, but it was great!  Set in the early 90s during the Troubles in Northern Ireland.  My mom and I were howling with laughter (it involves four girls in Catholic school and all this great nonsense, did not go the serious route).  I can't wait for the next season, but it looks like it is only being released in the UK this March, so I think I'm going to have a bit of a wait...


----------



## humner

Tau on Netflix. A lot of twists and turns I did not see coming.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm being a basic bitch and watching Marie Kondo's organizing show.  It's fun, I like it and it's giving me ideas for my home.  Just watching some of those houses stresses me out though. I'm not going to pretend I'm a super neat freak, but I'm clean and too much clutter stresses me out.


----------



## leggo PE

I watched Birdbox last night. I thought it was just okay.

My coworker recommended the show "You". He said to watch the first ten minutes, then I'd be hooked.


----------



## kevo_55

txjennah PE said:


> I'm being a basic bitch and watching Marie Kondo's organizing show.  It's fun, I like it and it's giving me ideas for my home.  Just watching some of those houses stresses me out though. I'm not going to pretend I'm a super neat freak, but I'm clean and too much clutter stresses me out.


Be sure to first thank those things you want to toss into the trash. 

Mrs Kevo and I are watching that show now. I get the feeling that I will be going to the Goodwill this coming weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

@Road Guy, you really need to watch a couple episodes of The Goldbergs. IMO, you are basically the dad...LOL. Not in physical form, but in some of the mannerisms. LOL :thumbs:


----------



## envirotex

Watched S1 of Mrs. Maisel.  Trying to decide to invest in S2.  I really like the pyrex.


----------



## txjennah PE

kevo_55 said:


> Be sure to first thank those things you want to toss into the trash.
> 
> Mrs Kevo and I are watching that show now. I get the feeling that I will be going to the Goodwill this coming weekend.


Yeahhhh the whole "thanking items for their service" thing is a bit much, but I guess whatever makes people feel better about tossing their junk lol.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Yeahhhh the whole "thanking items for their service" thing is a bit much, but I guess whatever makes people feel better about tossing their junk lol.


It just illustrates how much people value their "stuff". They need closure before parting. I remember the clearing out we had before moving to NZ where we had to unload a lot of things. Multiple trips to Goodwill/Salvation Army and a 3-day yard sale. We set prices at the yard sale to be "give us what you think it's worth". Didn't even want to haggle prices. I didn't realize how much of MY stuff my wife gave away without telling me (she got rid of a lot of her stuff too). At first I was hurt that some of my things were gone, but afterwards it was quite liberating knowing that I had less crap to deal with.

(I certainly have a few things that I'd need some sort of goodbye ceremony before getting rid of)


----------



## envirotex




----------



## Road Guy

Watched the first 30 min of bird box while on the treadmill - it’s like they totally copied the Stephen king book cellular but just added the blindfold part?


----------



## Dleg

You need to spend more time on the treadmill!


----------



## Road Guy

Did 4x8 sets of squats @ 225 lbs before getting on the treadmill...

Plus there was an annoying lady on the bike behind me yapping on the phone the entire time, in another language, loudly...


----------



## csb

I finally finished Bird Box while on a plane. Supe was right.


----------



## chart94 PE

Has anyone watched Silicon Valley? Wondering how it is..


----------



## jeb6294

Anyone else watch "The Passage" last night?  Looks like it could be promising...almost like a "Resident Evil" prequel kind of vibe...although it does star Zack Morris.


----------



## csb

The only reason I was going to watch was because of Zack Morris.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finally saw Justice League last night.  Not bad, not awesome.  Mrs Dex insisted on watching a Marvel movie afterwards (Dr Strange) so we could go to bed after a good movie.


----------



## Supe

Binge watching Schitts Creek. Pretty funny.


----------



## chart94 PE

update: Silicon valley, definitely recommend


----------



## Dleg

We've watched two decent series on netflix recently:

Mystery Science Theater 3000: this latest season (produced by Netflix) is pretty fun. My son especially appreciated the first bad movie, Mac &amp; Me, which I agree was so terrible as to be actually very entertaining.  Some of the other flicks are less enjoyably bad.

Ken Burn's The Civil War:  remastered for HD.  This is a really great documentary, which I don't think I had seen since it first came out in 1990 and I was still in college.  It's truly shocking to contemplate the scale of the carnage that was acceptable at that time.  Thousands dead and wounded at any given battle. That politics could lead to such waste of American lives and resources is a sobering thought these days, with people becoming more and more entrenched in their personal convictions of what America should be. This should be required viewing for everyone this year.


----------



## ruggercsc

jeb6294 said:


> Anyone else watch "The Passage" last night?  Looks like it could be promising...almost like a "Resident Evil" prequel kind of vibe...although it does star Zack Morris.


I loved the book trilogy.  The show, "not so much".  I am already disappointed.


----------



## JayKay PE

I've fallen back down into the Korean/Chinese drama hole.  Where the storylines are fleshed out and realistic compared to American television.  But there is def culture stuff that I have no idea what it means/why they do it, which leads to me being baffled sometimes.


----------



## txjennah PE

We watched BOTH documentaries on the Fyre Festival.  What a bunch of assholes.  I feel like both documentaries compliment each other, because each delves into something the other doesn't.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah PE said:


> We watched BOTH documentaries on the Fyre Festival.  What a bunch of assholes.  I feel like both documentaries compliment each other, because each delves into something the other doesn't.


Heard about that on the radio this morning. What a $hit show! hmy:


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Heard about that on the radio this morning. What a $hit show! hmy:


When it first happened, I was really amused by it...but the Netflix documentary really delved into Bahamians who were assisting with the festival were screwed over and weren't paid...and one lost her life savings.  Awful.  Six years in jail isn't enough for that asshole.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> We watched BOTH documentaries on the Fyre Festival.  What a bunch of assholes.  I feel like both documentaries compliment each other, because each delves into something the other doesn't.


WAIT.  There are two documentaries?  I only watched the one where it had all the fyre company people saying like, "We weren't involved in the festival, so we had no idea what was going on, and then all of a sudden we weren't being paid by work, but we weren't fired, so we couldn't get workers comp." and the guy who learned to fly with the simulator?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I watched Se7en last night. It's kinda hard knowing the end of that movie going in. The car ride leading up to that final scene makes me wonder, especially in today's world, how the reveal of what's in the box is going to make any wave whatsoever, as the nut job thinks. It still only really affects just the one (at most a few) individual(s). I guess that's why he was a nut job.


----------



## txjennah PE

Audi driver said:


> Edited for spoilerzzzz


Spoiler alert! pppp

I started saying "WHAT'S IN THE BOXXXXXXXXXXX" when I want to be dramatic, and I've got my husband saying it, though he's never seen it. I'm like, you probably will find this way less cute once you realize what the actual reference is.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> WAIT.  There are two documentaries?  I only watched the one where it had all the fyre company people saying like, "We weren't involved in the festival, so we had no idea what was going on, and then all of a sudden we weren't being paid by work, but we weren't fired, so we couldn't get workers comp." and the guy who learned to fly with the simulator?


Yes! The one on Hulu focuses more on how it was a unrealistic disaster from the get-go, and the social media culture that led to it even happening in the first place.  They interview Billy McFarland too.  His pupils are dilated af and he comes across as a complete douchebag, surprise surprise.

I liked that pilot, just how practical he was - so of course they forced him out.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

txjennah PE said:


> Spoiler alert! pppp
> 
> I started saying "WHAT'S IN THE BOXXXXXXXXXXX" when I want to be dramatic, and I've got my husband saying it, though he's never seen it. I'm like, you probably will find this way less cute once you realize what the actual reference is.


I guess I thought everyone had seen it by now. Oh well. I will edit my post, so it will be on you (unless you do too).


----------



## txjennah PE

Audi driver said:


> I guess I thought everyone had seen it by now. Oh well. I will edit my post, so it will be on you (unless you do too).


Hahaha done!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yes! The one on Hulu focuses more on how it was a unrealistic disaster from the get-go, and the social media culture that led to it even happening in the first place.  They interview Billy McFarland too.  His pupils are dilated af and he comes across as a complete douchebag, surprise surprise.
> 
> I liked that pilot, just how practical he was - so of course they forced him out.


I'VE GOT TO CHECK THIS OUT.  Do you know what it is called?  And Billy looked like a total douche, and acted like one, the whole time.  I literally was like, "Ugh, he's like that one character from Pitch Perfect played by Adam DeVine, who was a totally asshole and ditched everyone when he got his way."

And the pilot made me happy.  Especially when he was going over sewer plans and was like, "Original island isn't going to cut it.  You're going to need a thousand port-a-johns"


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'VE GOT TO CHECK THIS OUT.  Do you know what it is called?  And Billy looked like a total douche, and acted like one, the whole time.  I literally was like, "Ugh, he's like that one character from Pitch Perfect played by Adam DeVine, who was a totally asshole and ditched everyone when he got his way."
> 
> And the pilot made me happy.  Especially when he was going over sewer plans and was like, "Original island isn't going to cut it.  You're going to need a thousand port-a-johns"


It's called Fyre Fraud! I think you'll like it.  I feel like I could watch another 10 of these and still feel fascinated by what went down.

They also interview a guy from Fuck Jerry responsible for the social media posts - really interesting.


----------



## jeb6294

Audi driver said:


> I guess I thought everyone had seen it by now. Oh well. I will edit my post, so it will be on you (unless you do too).


Yeah, I'm pretty sure any expectation for a "spoiler alert" is out the window when a movie is more than 20 years old.


----------



## JayKay PE

I watched the whole Ted Bundy documentary on Netflix last night (I did not mean to, and I main-lining coffee this morning).  I DID NOT KNOW HE HAD ESCAPED SO MANY TIMES.  I AM SHOOK.  SO MUCH SHOOK.


----------



## knight1fox3

JayKay0914 said:


> (I did not mean to, and I main-lining coffee this morning)


Yes you did, you knew EXACTLY what you were doing. Don't blame Netflix.


----------



## JayKay PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes you did, you knew EXACTLY what you were doing. Don't blame Netflix.


EPISODE THREE STARTED AND I WAS LIKE, I'LL STOP AFTER THIS BUT THERE WAS ONE EPISODE MORE.  HOW COULD I STOP WHEN HE ESCAPED AGAIN.


----------



## Supe

I watched the Netflix Fyre Festival documentary too.  I know they really push the "don't make fun of the people attending, it wasn't their fault" take on it, but I have to feel that anyone who makes vacation plans based on "Instagram Influencers" peddling it deserves what they get.


----------



## kevo_55

Watched IO on Netflix last night.

Don't waste your time. That movie was worse than Bright.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> Watched IO on Netflix last night.
> 
> Don't waste your time. That movie was worse than Bright.


Agreed.  Watched it, was thinking, "when is ANYTHING of interest going to happen?"  Then it was over.


----------



## Road Guy

Halfway through Punisher S2 - not bad but no where as good as S1 - maybe the ending will get better...

Anyone watch Atypical? I know we have some parents of kids on the spectrum here - I enjoy the show but I admit it makes me a little uncomfortable. I think the show's heart is in the right place but I don't know how it would be received?


----------



## JayKay PE

@Road Guy I tried to watch Atypical and it made me really...uncomfortable?  I don't know if that's the right word, but I have a brother who is high functioning autistic/mid-level on the spectrum, and the whole series kinda made me feel like they cherry-picked specific things to have the main character have and went to an extreme with it.  Like, my brother has sensory issues, but not every time he becomes overwhelmed turns into a meltdown (but that wouldn't sell the series), and if I ever asked him something philosophical he'd get really frustrated/non-verbal.  The series is, I think, more of someone with Asperger's who they tried to market as being lower on the spectrum but it doesn't work that way?

Maybe I'm being too critical, but a lot of it felt forced...And as someone with an older brother who has Autism (he's turning 33, but the series does touch on the whole younger sister-older brother relationship), having to take the role of caretaker/holding his hand when we see big crowds, and hearing him talk about finding a girlfriend someday/having crushes, I was not able to make it through the first episode without getting a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## csb

I also tried and just couldn't watch it.


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> Don't waste your time. That movie was worse than Bright.


Bright was fantastic. You must have not been paying attention.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

The series on that psychopathic killer is an insult to all his victims. Refuse to watch that trash.


----------



## Road Guy

finished up S2 of Punisher - ended better than it started.  and gong to cancel Netflix for a few months, they seem to keep inching up their priced so just taking a few months off to 'get my money back' (partially)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mini Dex #2 and I binged the first season of Titans yesterday. I mostly saw the first half then got caught up in chores so I missed the last few episodes. Is there a reason why DC is so dark?  Other than that, it was a decent series. Mostly just back-story and character development stuff. Seems like they're trying to build into a longer-term series.


----------



## JayKay PE

I recently watched a documentary on the Jonestown massacre.  I fee like a lot of my recent shows are documentaries of horrible things that happened either right before I was born or when I was little and didn't watch the news.  World is f'd up, man.


----------



## kevo_55

Started watching Mars on Netflix last night.

It's kinda weird. Half of the 1st episode is a documentary talking about real life stuff with Space-X and the other half is a futuristic drama set in the year 2033.


----------



## csb

Finished season 2 of Future Man on Hulu. I still like it and want to see where it goes, but gosh if it doesn't feel like it won't be renewed.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wooop, just found out Letterkenny now has all 6 seasons on hulu.  No more depressing nonsense.  Just more great quotes like, "Fuck, Lemony Snicket, what a series of unfortunate events you've been through, ya ugly fuck."


----------



## knight1fox3

Season 2 of Legion is now on Hulu!!!! :thumbs:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm sure I'm very late to this series but wife finally got me to watch Blacklist and I am hooked.  Trying to binge but not succeeding though I've managed 4 episodes in the last day and a half...


----------



## Road Guy

you can probably get in an episode at lunch if you park outside a starbucks and use their wifi!    

anyone watch Expanse or The Expanse on Amazon Prime?  Looks like a mars vs earth science fiction flick?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The Expanse is one of my favorite shows. Well produced and researched. It probably has the most true physics of any science fiction product since 2001: Space Odyssey. You shouldn't expect a militaristic planet vs planet actionfest. It's more about how disruptive technology effects geopolotics (solar politics?), socio-economics, and human tribalism.


----------



## Road Guy

oh okay, sounds boring...


----------



## Dleg

The Expanse is really good. I only watched Seasons 1 and 2, though. Been planning on re-watching so I can get into Season 3. The building plots and relationships were complicated enough that I feel like I need to watch again, but maybe we can manage with the re-cap episode.

It's not boring at all - tons of action. It's just fairly realistic action, which makes it even better.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> The Expanse is really good. I only watched Seasons 1 and 2, though. Been planning on re-watching so I can get into Season 3. The building plots and relationships were complicated enough that I feel like I need to watch again, but maybe we can manage with the re-cap episode.
> 
> It's not boring at all - tons of action. It's just fairly realistic action, which makes it even better.


Glad I didn't watch it then.  Doesn't sound like a good show to have on in the background while I'm working!


----------



## Road Guy

and 2001 Space Odyssey was a gigantic snooze fest...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Supe said:


> Doesn't sound like a good show to have on in the background while I'm working!


It's a show that requires near full attention.



Road Guy said:


> and 2001 Space Odyssey was a gigantic snooze fest...


Zero argument there. That movie could have been reduced to 20-25 minutes, and the audience would have missed nothing.

The Expanse is certainly not boring. The battles including: weaponry, ship movements and combat maneuvers are based on Newtonian physics in vacuum. Gravity, or lack thereof, is always considered in the production of the show; and their means of achieving "artificial gravity" is  based on thrust or rotation.


----------



## Road Guy

OK I will check it out and report back!


----------



## Road Guy

also I couldn't even make it through the first episode of the expanse, total snore fest!


----------



## goodal

Watched several of the Mars episodes.  5-6 episodes into it they became pretty boring, but the first several mixed the documentary and drama good enough to keep all 5 of us interested.  Introducing the young-uns to the Terminator.  They thought the all metal Arnold was pretty cheesy, but were overall impressed with it "for being from the '80's" as my 15 yr old said.  Should watch T2 soon.  I expect rave reviews.  Its from the '90's afterall.


----------



## Violator

Which streaming show is mars on?


----------



## cement

netflix


----------



## csb

I watched Abducted in Plain Sight and HFS! I mean...HFS!


----------



## Dleg

My son and I have been enjoying the crap out of the new seasons of Mystery Science Theater 3k.  Some of the bad movies are unsalvageably bad (Avalanche), but some are so bad they are outstanding entertainment (Mac &amp; Me)


----------



## chart94 PE

Well I finally caved. Started watching game of thrones on Sunday morning. Was up till 1130 Sunday night still watching. It  pains me to say it, but it is fantastic. Already hate a few people (I got to middle of season 2) I hate sansa, the queen (obvio) joffrey (cause poor little butcher boy and the dire wolf did not deserve to die) and the woman of the light jerk face. Honestly dont mind the imp, he is pretty funny tbh. The whole series so far reminds me of the game skyrim.


----------



## csb

chart94 said:


> Well I finally caved. Started watching game of thrones on Sunday morning. Was up till 1130 Sunday night still watching. It  pains me to say it, but it is fantastic. Already hate a few people (I got to middle of season 2) I hate sansa, the queen (obvio) joffrey (cause poor little butcher boy and the dire wolf did not deserve to die) and the woman of the light jerk face. Honestly dont mind the imp, he is pretty funny tbh. The whole series so far reminds me of the game skyrim.



When you're ready, there's a thread for this.


----------



## chart94 PE

csb said:


> When you're ready, there's a thread for this.


Thanks!!


----------



## Road Guy

Lots of spoilers in there though


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> also I couldn't even make it through the first episode of the expanse, total snore fest!


I don't know how bad your ADD is, but you should probably give it a couple more episodes, at least. I do seem to recall the first one being a little slow. The series as a whole is far from a snore fest. We watched the seasons 1 and 2 recap last night to get ready for season 3 - a shitload of stuff is going on in that series as it builds up.


----------



## Road Guy

It was just really slow and uninteresting - its like they were trying too hard to act like they really know what its like to live in space and shit...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Come to think of it, there was a lot of world building in the beginning of the first episode. You could practically see the network notes reflected in certain scenes. It got much more exciting towards the end of the episode.


----------



## leggo PE

The Incredibles 2, which was pretty good! Definitely enjoyable. No kids involved when I watched it.


----------



## Supe

Just watched Incredibles 2 this past weekend, thought it was OK, but nowhere near as good as the first.


----------



## leggo PE

I don't really remember the first, seeing how I saw it so long ago.


----------



## goodal

csb said:


> I watched Abducted in Plain Sight and HFS! I mean...HFS!


I'm almost through this one.  How stupid were those parents?  I'm mean there is naive and then there are those people.  The parents should have been put in jail too for allowing that dude to SLEEP WITH THEIR 12 YR OLD DAUGHTER.  I dont even know how to process some of the crap that they let go on.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## csb

goodal said:


> I'm almost through this one.  How stupid were those parents?  I'm mean there is naive and then there are those people.  The parents should have been put in jail too for allowing that dude to SLEEP WITH THEIR 12 YR OLD DAUGHTER.  I dont even know how to process some of the crap that they let go on.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.


I think it's an interesting study on organized religion, though it wasn't an overt part of the doc.


----------



## goodal

I haven't seen where that plays a part yet.  The LDS did reprimand him for "involvement with another girl" and sent to counceling.


----------



## csb

goodal said:


> I haven't seen where that plays a part yet.  The LDS did reprimand him for "involvement with another girl" and sent to counceling.


That's really the crux of it. I'm sure they didn't question it, because it was in-church counseling. Granted, he was lying about it, but they very much so believed that's what needed to happen so they didn't question it.


----------



## Supe

We finished Umbrella Academy last week.  It was "fine", but Ellen Page annoys the shit out of me.  I don't find her to be a particularly good actress, and can't stand that every single role I've ever seen her in, she basically just plays "Ellen Page"...


----------



## cement

I think that she's played Ellen Page better.

The rest of it was pretty OK


----------



## csb

goodal said:


> I haven't seen where that plays a part yet.  The LDS did reprimand him for "involvement with another girl" and sent to counceling.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/sarahaswell/2019/03/09/the-role-mormon-religion-plays-in-abducted-in-plain-sight/?fbclid=IwAR1HWldZl06_IxioHv3AOvIlBRWPl1KLGWHruEuoDj0eqr4_5-SvSDMbT88#74b06dd34473

Looks like I wasn't the only one thinking this.


----------



## Master slacker

Watched a couple of episodes of *The Toys That Made Us* yesterday.  I have the power to say that's a good show.


----------



## Dleg

^My son and I watched three episodes of that last weekend, and it was some quality time with him.  We watched the episodes on Legos, Star Trek, and Star Wars.  The Star Trek episode was pretty funny, with some amazingly bad toys that I actually remember playing with from the 1970s....


----------



## Road Guy

Is that on Netflix?


----------



## Dleg

Yes


----------



## Master slacker

I watched the Star Wars and He-Man episodes.  SW was straight forward and informative.  He-Man was pretty funny and has colorful language in it that children may repeat in front of mom or strangers at inopportune times.


----------



## Dleg

Thanks for the tip. We'll have to check out the He Man episode!


----------



## Supe

I'm looking forward to Hanna coming out on Prime in a week or so.  It's supposed to more or less be a prequel to the movie Hanna, and features the duo of detectives from The Killing.  Really hope they do the movie justice.


----------



## csb

Finished the first two seasons of Santa Clarita Diet yesterday. Kid and I watched it together and found it pretty entertaining.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stumbled into Born Strong which briefly follows the life and prep of four strongmen competitors - Eddie Hall, Shaw, Thor, and Z.  Awesome look into some of the training and interesting to get a view into their personal life.

@Supe if you haven't seen it, I'm sure you'd appreciate this.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Stumbled into Born Strong which briefly follows the life and prep of four strongmen competitors - Eddie Hall, Shaw, Thor, and Z.  Awesome look into some of the training and interesting to get a view into their personal life.
> 
> @Supe if you haven't seen it, I'm sure you'd appreciate this.


Yep, great show!  They also did a great job of editing it into that year's Arnold competition.


----------



## ruggercsc

I just finished The OA Part II.   The show should stop after this season because I cannot see how that ending can be topped.


----------



## Road Guy

Is it safe to start “The Pacific” at 10:30 pm on a Sunday day night or am I gonna be up all night binge watching?

It didn’t seem to have the following that band of brothers did?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

"The Pacific" isn't in the same tier as "Band of Brothers", not even close. There's maybe two episodes that would draw you into watching another quickly.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I watched the first one and it looks intriguing but doesn't seem to have that same story line feel as Band of Brothers....

Maybe its been done but I was hoping it would be more a "Midway" feel to it - the strategy and guts of the pacific theatre has always intrigued me


----------



## Master slacker

Watched *The Butterfly Effect* for not the first time.







Lots of people don't like this movie (including the woman I married), but it's simple enough to follow and has a decent plot.  The acting itself could be better and lots of f-bombs are dropped by a 7 (?) year old kid.  Not exactly my liking, but that's what they chose to include. On the positive, there's a scene with a completely naked chick.  That was cool.  Kutcher played his part well and Smart wasn't bad.  I'll watch it again at some point again.  I'll give it 3.5


----------



## jeb6294

We watched "The Dirt" the other night...holy $hitballs.  Not going to lie, there were parts of it that I'm surprised were even able to make it on to TV...Netflix or not.  Definitely not one to watch with the kids.  If you're of the age that they were big when you were growing up, like my wife and I, then there weren't any big revelations.  You've probably heard all the stories by now.


----------



## leggo PE

I tried to watch "The Pacific" after watching "Band of Brothers" a few years ago, but just didn't get into it nearly as much. I remember giving it a solid effort, too... At least three episodes.


----------



## Supe

"I'm Sorry" on Netflix is one of the funniest shows I've seen in a long time.


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> Is it safe to start “The Pacific” at 10:30 pm on a Sunday day night or am I gonna be up all night binge watching?
> 
> It didn’t seem to have the following that band of brothers did?


It didn't have the same following as band of brothers, but i totally got sucked into binge watching the Pacific.  I had read a couple books on John Basilone and i had read E.B Sledge's and Robert Leckie's books before so i was really into this series.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

@akwooly are you talking about Sledge's "With the Old Breed"?  I read that as part of a WW2 history class I took in college. There were a couple other books we read for tha class and I still have them at home.  If I remember, I'll post a list tonight.


----------



## akwooly

Dexman PE PMP said:


> @akwooly are you talking about Sledge's "With the Old Breed"?  I read that as part of a WW2 history class I took in college. There were a couple other books we read for tha class and I still have them at home.  If I remember, I'll post a list tonight.


Yes that is the one!


----------



## Road Guy

I'm on episode 5 of Pacific, its definitely got my attention- Its weird the character development is so non existent I don't really even know anyone's name at this point.

I think part of what I liked about Band of Brothers is they showed the relationships between all the various ranks, officers, NCO's, enlisted fairly well - not seeing that so much in the Pacific at this point.


----------



## Road Guy

This Chernobyl coming up on HBO looks pretty good - anyone catch the previews yet?


----------



## Supe

I did, but working in the nuclear industry, am not looking forward to the fear mongering.  Casual viewers always have a hard time differentiating fact from fiction.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah but you work in capitalistic nuclear not socialist nuclear    probably different QA/QC process..


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> yeah but you work in capitalistic nuclear not socialist nuclear    probably different QA/QC process..


Of course it is.  But somehow I doubt the series will delve into the nuances of QA programs, NRC reportability, operator training, deltas in technology/safety/reactor design... hell, it will probably completely gloss over the fact that the Chernobyl test conditions that led to the failure was entirely man-induced, including manual shutdown of all the plant safety systems to "simulate" a blackout condition and not following their test checklist, which screwed the pooch on their reactor core arrangement.


----------



## csb

Now completely caught up on Santa Clarita Diet. I can resume binging Brooklyn 99 from the beginning.


----------



## Supe

"Forever" with Fred Armisen and Maya Rudolph had its moments, but was way weirder than I would have expected.

Hanna ended up being drastically different than anticipated.  Rather than a prequel, they just stretched out the story line from the movie and changed the sequence of events entirely.  The movie was better.

I did watch all seasons of Letterkenny - some of it was painful, like the repetitiveness of the stupid ass locker room shtick, but some parts of that show are just downright funny.


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> "Forever" with Fred Armisen and Maya Rudolph had its moments, but was way weirder than I would have expected.


I enjoyed Forever, but not in a "I need another season" kind of way.


----------



## DerekJeter

Halfway through Yu Yu Hakusho again. Haven't seen it since originally aired the English dubs on Adult Swim in the early-mid 00's.


----------



## Bot-Man

Watched Black Summer over the weekend. It’s based in the Znation universe but isn’t campy like Z. It’s a lot darker. If you like zombies I recommend it.


----------



## Supe

I watched several episodes of Black Summer as well yesterday afternoon.  I do like that it's not just a "hoard of zombies, run for your life" type show, and that the zombies are very tough to kill.  I do wish it would jump around just a smidge less, though.


----------



## Road Guy

It seems like I am scraping the barrel of what to watch  these days, I am going back and forth between old episodes of Baywatch and Fear the Walking Dead - just not much out there in the streaming universe!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Supe said:


> I did, but working in the nuclear industry, am not looking forward to the fear mongering.  Casual viewers always have a hard time differentiating fact from fiction.


Ditto. The preview makes the death toll look a lot higher than reality.

I cringe at times during Jared Harris' monologue in the trailer. He oversimplifies things and gets it wrong more often then not. And when he says "we're dealing with something that has never occurred on this planet before", I want to shout back "Oklo!" I'll grant them poetic licence though. It looks well produced and I'll probably watch it for the entertainment alone - and then go into work the next morning and start working the fallout . No pun intended.

But to be perfectly honest, speaking as a fellow nukeE, public opinion and public policy don't really matter anymore,  economics has all but sealed the fate for commercial nuclear power.


----------



## Supe

Without some major political intervention, I fear that is definitely the case domestically.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So frustrating needing to go on social media black-outs every Monday to avoid Game of Thrones spoilers.  Show airs at ~3pm on Monday while I'm at work and usually can't watch until later that night.


----------



## ktulu

Watching the new season of Bosch on Amazon. Read all the books so I am enjoying the show. Recently finished Sinner on Netflix. Season 2 should be out this summer.


----------



## Master slacker

jeb6294 said:


> We watched "The Dirt" the other night...holy $hitballs.  Not going to lie, there were parts of it that I'm surprised were even able to make it on to TV...Netflix or not.  Definitely not one to watch with the kids.


I finished watching *The Dirt* last night and you hit the nail in the head... holy sh*tballs...







Now, I was not a Motley Crue fanboy back in the day.  I was more of a Def Leppard, Warrant, and GnR fan.  Either way, I at least knew about them and I did like some of their tunes.  Sadly, I only really connected with the music when Need for Speed came out.  Just a bit late, huh?  And I can't hear Home Sweet Home without thinking of the credits for *Hot Tub Time Machine*.  I was surprised at how much this band in particular dove into drugs and booze.  Damn.  How did they not just die?  Truely some sort of achievement there.  Fascinating how bands come together, stay together, bust up, and then get back together over time and the story told in this movie was incredible.  Never knew Nikki Sixx was dead for two minutes and I never knew of Vince's girl and her unfortunate problem.  Damn.  Watch this movie without the kids.  I give it 4 lines.


----------



## Road Guy

that's #1 on my list to see after GOT is over!

The wife started watching "this is US" - arghh,  a little sappy but from what I can tell by watching bits and pieces I would change the name of this show to "sometimes it sucks to be a dad"


----------



## Supe

The Notebook was sappy.  Sixteen Candles was sappy.  "This is Us" is so beyond sappy, it makes The Notebook look like a slasher flick.


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Sixteen Candles was sappy...


but GOOD!


----------



## Road Guy

I think I new this already but i just realized Netflix killed off some of my favorite series, punisher, daredevil, Luke cage, etc.  Also supposedly Disney isnt into them due to the violence associated with them..

May not be adding Netflix back for a while, at least until the next Ozarks comes out maybe..


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> Also supposedly Disney isnt into them due to the violence associated with them..


Doesn't hurt that Disney is creating their own Netflix-esque streaming thing.


----------



## kevo_55

Disney should have just bought Netflix.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> I think I new this already but i just realized Netflix killed off some of my favorite series, punisher, daredevil, Luke cage, etc.  Also supposedly Disney isnt into them due to the violence associated with them..
> 
> May not be adding Netflix back for a while, at least until the next Ozarks comes out maybe..


Basically, Disney is preparing to start running their own streaming service. Netflix knew this and didn't want to have people hooked on shows that were going to send them to a competitor.

The future of the "Defenders' is still uncertain because they are a little darker/edgier than what Disney prefers. That being said, I think Disney is also in need of some "maturity" knowing that Mom and Dad like watching stuff too...


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I was aware of that but I read an article last night that said Disney wasn't going to move foreword with any of the marvel series (oddly enough I liked most of those even though I am not a big marvel movie fan(avengers, et al)


----------



## Road Guy

watching the last season of Colony, thought this was pretty well done, but apparently no one else did so it got the axe last year


----------



## Supe

On HBO, but Chernobyl has been pretty good through 1 1/2 episodes.  Seems to be less "nuclear is bad", and more "boy oh boy, did the Russians ever f*ck up royally on their cover-up."


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> Also supposedly Disney isnt into them due to the violence associated with them..






Master slacker said:


> Doesn't hurt that Disney is creating their own Netflix-esque streaming thing.


... huh...


----------



## jeb6294

Watched whatever that Ted Bundy movie is called.  Wasn't bad, but we're also a bit biased because it was filmed here in Cincy.


----------



## john813_PE

Been on a docu-series binge lately. 

Last three have been:

The Staircase(definitely slanted)

Confession tapes of Ted Bundy

Evil Genius

Remember the EG(Pizza Bomber) story as a kid, but never realized how potentially crazy that incident was.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Supe said:


> On HBO, but Chernobyl has been pretty good through 1 1/2 episodes.  Seems to be less "nuclear is bad", and more "boy oh boy, did the Russians ever f*ck up royally on their cover-up."


I'm watching it on a bit of a delay. I certainly agree through 1.5 episodes. I'm giving them a lot of artistic license to explain things in a way that the audience can understand, and they've had a few errors on terminology that I'm willing to shrug off.

It's definitely more about poor leadership, refusal to accept facts, and gaslighting, and the human toll. The nuclear accident is just the plot device to drive that narrative.

They're capturing the Russian nuclear mentality pretty well. It's consistent with what I experienced and heard from colleagues.

But the mismanagement shown in the show is hardly unique to the Soviets; I've watched some scenes with the egregiously negligent and incompetent soviet "leadership" types and thought "wow, those characters are totally [former managers]". I've done accident investigations and been on the receiving end of the "[device] doesn't [wiley coyote physics], you're not qualified if you think [weird thing] happened. It never happened at all, everything is fine!" - despite showing evidence of it happening in visible, UV, and IR video; then backing it up with the analysis.

I don't know if you've gotten to the latter half of the second episode? They said some stuff about a potential second explosion that would kill the continent. It had me scratching my head in confusion. I need to go back and read the IAEA report to see if any of that was remotely true.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just started Vikings on Hulu.  First episode was pretty good and about what I expected.  Will probably watch a few more episodes and decide if I want to continue or give up on it.


----------



## Supe

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know if you've gotten to the latter half of the second episode? They said some stuff about a potential second explosion that would kill the continent. It had me scratching my head in confusion. I need to go back and read the IAEA report to see if any of that was remotely true.


I'm caught up through episode 4.  Sorry I missed this earlier.  The part about the second explosion was true (couple articles below), though there are differing views on potential damage.  I think the explosion potential was something like 3-5 kilotons, which would be about 1/3 of what was dropped on Hiroshima.  The real damage was contamination of the water supply, which would impact tens of millions.  However, all three of the guys that went in to start draining the pool lived (and two are still alive), and it was supposedly only knee-deep water.

https://www.businessinsider.com/chernobyl-volunteers-divers-nuclear-mission-2016-4

http://ansnuclearcafe.org/2018/04/26/five-things-you-probably-didnt-know-about-chernobyl/#sthash.ypgSjgEl.dpbs



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Just started Vikings on Hulu.  First episode was pretty good and about what I expected.  Will probably watch a few more episodes and decide if I want to continue or give up on it.


I'd stick with it.  The last 2-3 seasons are a bit meh as the plot starts to follow other characters more closely, but I think the last season will still be good.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Supe said:


> though there are differing views on potential damage.  I think the explosion potential was something like 3-5 kilotons
> 
> The real damage was contamination of the water supply, which would impact tens of millions.  However, all three of the guys that went in to start draining the pool lived (and two are still alive), and it was supposedly only knee-deep water.


Thanks, those energies sound more reasonable, as does the contaminated ground water issue. The way Jared Harris' character described it in the show was just not credible - and that would be my only major complaint about the mini-series. Everything else is great.

I knew that the operators who opened the gates survived, which implies that they didn't get *that* large of a dose.

I haven't seen episode 4 yet, that will have to wait until tomorrow evening.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I've watched Beyoncé's Homecoming about 4 times now. I've moved on to Season 2 of She's Gotta Have It. I fell in love with the movie when I was very young. Spike Lee productions just give me this warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## envirotex

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Just started Vikings on Hulu.  First episode was pretty good and about what I expected.  Will probably watch a few more episodes and decide if I want to continue or give up on it.


We quit it after a few episodes.  Maybe it gets better?

Watched Big Little Lies Season 1.  Pretty good, even if I did already know all of the spoilers.


----------



## Road Guy

Trying to finish up sneaky pete S3 - enjoyable but a step down from the last 2 seasons.

Anyone watch Imposters (Netflix) 1st season was really good -


----------



## Supe

I still need to watch season 2 of Sneaky Pete.  I liked the ending to the first season.


----------



## Road Guy

Rusty Griswold is in Season 2 as the actual Pete


----------



## akwooly

Dead to me.


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> Dead to me.


This was surprisingly not bad.  Mrs. Supe insisted we watch.


----------



## Road Guy

I got 2 episodes in and it’s just sort of slow - I couldn’t keep interest (&amp; I am
A huge Kelly Bundy fan)


----------



## Supe

Definitely gets more interesting a few episodes in.  Kelly Bundy has also aged a LOT in the past few years.


----------



## akwooly

My wife started watching it and I think I jumped in at episode 3 or 4. Honestly Kelly Bundy was the only reason I started to watch.


----------



## Supe

Watched the Chernobyl finale.  I think they did a great job, and I appreciated them acknowledging how one of the main characters wasn't real, but embodied a collective of scientists.


----------



## jeb6294

Since "Chernobyl" has been getting some press, I went ahead and watched it this weekend.  I liked it...definitely did well on the "interesting enough to keep me off the iPad" scale.  I saw somewhere that Russia is pissed off and they are already talking about making their own version that is "accurate".


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> Since "Chernobyl" has been getting some press, I went ahead and watched it this weekend.  I liked it...definitely did well on the "interesting enough to keep me off the iPad" scale.  I saw somewhere that Russia is pissed off and they are already talking about making their own version that is "accurate".


Any my understanding is that it is supposed to emphasize their sniffing out of CIA "spies" among the plant workers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Finally watched the fifth episode yesterday. The last episode felt different than the rest of the series, but it's hard to put my finger on why. They added some historic moral balance to Jared Harris' character; whereas Stellan Skarsgard's character came out looking better. The power plant managers looked even _more_ cartoonishly evil and incompetent. I really like their decision to wait until the trial episode to explain the events leading up to the accident. The series wouldn't have worked remotely as well if they kept everything in chronological order.

I was also a fan of them using red and blue cards to describe what was going on in the reactor.  Total gross oversimplification, but it worked well. I'm curious if it was well understood by the general audience.

Was Harris' monologue about lies in the original trial? That felt tacked on add emphasis to theme of the series? I also wonder if he really did explicitly site the frugality and stupidity endemic in the USSR. It was well known, but no one was dumb enough to rant about it on the record. ...then again, as the KGB agent implied at the end: if you know that you are going to die of cancer soon, might as well speak the truth and go for the quicker and painless route.


----------



## Supe

My understanding is that Legasov was not even present at the actual trial, so the bulk of it is pure TV.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Dead to Me.

Kind of dark...gave me a Breaking Bad vibe.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife has bugged me to watch Kim's Convenience which she recently started.  Sitcom focused on Korean family, actually much funnier than I expected.


----------



## snickerd3

started Good Omens on amazon last night.  jury is still out...maybe I need to see more episodes to get the point.  chernobyl is definitely on the list to watch eventually when I have time


----------



## jeb6294

Interesting coincidence. Wife works on a mobile medical clinic. The other day a Ukrainian couple came in...she didn’t speak any English, he could speak some. He asked her if she’d watched the show. She hasn’t but she told him that I had. Told her he was an electrical engineer and he was actually at Chernobyl when the shit hit the fan. She asked him if the show was accurate and he said it was.


----------



## Road Guy

Watched the 1st Chernobyl episode - good but also a little depressing- my hbo cancels tomorrow but will catch this one on the flip side...


----------



## Supe

Watched "The Perfection" on Netflix.  First half was kind of creepy/interesting, then it went off the rails in the second half, with a complete WTF ending.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I finished the new season of Black Mirror over the weekend. It wasn't nearly as dark as the previous season and even had some humorous moments,


----------



## Supe

RBHeadge PE said:


> I finished the new season of Black Mirror over the weekend. It wasn't nearly as dark as the previous season and even had some humorous moments,


I thought they were three of the worst episodes to date.


----------



## Road Guy

I still never got past the very first episode!

Finally finished Dead to Me - it defin got better towards the end but that ending as kind of stupid - I imagine instead of calling the cops they will now both try and cover up another murder?

 Id kind of like to see Applegate and Hale get drunk and make out? That is happening right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I intentionally didn't rate them in my post above.

I haven't watched the first two seasons yet, so I can't comment on where they fit in the series as a whole. With that said, yes these are the weakest episodes. It's hard to put my finger on it, but they felt like they were trying to make the season too "radio friendly", or maybe the studio injected itself into too many decisions?

Only the first episode seems to match the tone and feel of the rest of the series. The second episode lacked tension and at times felt... idk... forced? third episode... yeah that one was written with ratings and broadening the audience in mind and nothing else, but I actually sorta liked her take on "head like a hole" at the very end.


----------



## Supe

RBHeadge PE said:


> but I actually sorta liked her take on "head like a hole" at the very end.


I'm going to have to ask you firmly, yet politely, to leave.


----------



## Master slacker

Getting back into the classic X-Files.  The kiddos like it.


----------



## Road Guy

I finally got around to seeing "The Dirt" - wasn't as shit crazy as I thought, but did anyone else feel like they were trapped in a really long episode of Wayne's World?


----------



## ruggercsc

Just finshed DARK season 2.  It puts a spin on the time travel paradox "If you go back in time and kill your grandfather will you still exist" to "If you go back in time and you are your grandfather will you still exist".  

Note:  A flowchart is needed to keep track of all the versions of everyone, their relationships to each other, and what timelime they are actually in.


----------



## csb

Made it through Hulu's Catch-22. Not bad.


----------



## Supe

Finished Deadwood, including the movie.  Whole series was decidedly meh, but glad they made the movie for some closure.


----------



## Road Guy

I couldn't get that into deadwood, although on the surface it seemed like it would be good. but I did drive through the real Deadwood last December so I am good!

Anyone have Starz? I cant seem to find shit on Netflix or amazon prime to watch so thinking of 86'ing those and getting either sling or something else?


----------



## Supe

Only thing worth watching on Starz was Black Sails, which is one of my all time favorite series.


----------



## Road Guy

I started watching slasher (which I think wasn’t originally Netflix)but everything they have seems to fizzle out after a few episodes...


----------



## txjennah PE

We are slowly working our way through Black Mirror.  Yesterday I watched an episode that kind of had a happy ending and didn't make me feel dead inside? I'm so confused.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> We are slowly working our way through Black Mirror.  Yesterday I watched an episode that kind of had a happy ending and didn't make me feel dead inside? I'm so confused.


Those occasionally happen. Don't worry, it'll revert to the mean in the next episode.


----------



## chart94 PE

Started watching Letterkenny it is pretty awesome. Love it already and reminds me of TPB or BMS


----------



## Supe

I loved Letterkenny.  Some of the hockey locker room scenes were annoying AF, but the rest of it is great.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally Stranger Things Season 3 is out!  Mini-binge watching.


----------



## akwooly

two episodes in on Stranger Things 3.  resisting urge to binge watch instead of sleep...


----------



## Supe

I think we got through 5 episodes.  The show has really lost its luster, IMO.  It's just not engaging like the first season was.  They've gone totally overboard just ramming the 80's campiness down your throats, which, I get it - a lot of people want that.  I just can't get past fake Terminator, etc.


----------



## csb

We're one episode away from the end, having made a pact to watch it together. My kid started watching and this season is a pretty standalone season. It's been pretty easy to fill in details and be caught up. 

I can't get past how The Lost Boys it's been. Corey Feldman is going to show up at some point; I just know it.


----------



## Road Guy

anyone use the RedBox on demand? we gave it a whirl this past weekend and I have to say Ill pay an extra 50 cents to not have to leave the house.


----------



## User1

people still rent movies?


----------



## Supe

tj_PE said:


> people still rent movies?


I do.  Redbox is usually cheaper than the DirecTV on demand stuff, and there's one outside our pharmacy where I go about once a week to pick up prescriptions.


----------



## Road Guy

We rent something maybe 10 times a year - but now I don't have to leave the house.

Redbox is usually $1 to $1.50

"renting" a movie via other streaming services is usually $5 bucks or more - I don't understand the disconnect in pricing.


----------



## leggo PE

We just watched No No: a Dockumentary on Prime. It was a crazy story and very interesting! Especially if you like baseball, of course. It shows how much the game had changed, and Dock sure was an interesting guy who had an interesting life's story.


----------



## Dleg

I don't know about anyone else, but I am cautiously optimistic:


----------



## jeb6294

What's with the Michael Bolton hair?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dleg said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I am cautiously optimistic:


Same here.  Also happy that it's Netflix so I assume they'll release the entire first season and won't piece meal it.


----------



## Road Guy

I started watching "The Boys" on Amazon, sort of an off take on Superheros who are dicks / god guys but also bad guys - first episode was pretty good, well see how it pans out..


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> I started watching "The Boys" on Amazon, sort of an off take on Superheros who are dicks / god guys but also bad guys - first episode was pretty good, wel﻿l see how it pans﻿ out..


me too!


----------



## jeb6294

I forget how to do the "spoiler thing" with text, so I'll just say there's a bit of a "Stranger Things" spoiler coming in 3..2...1....



Spoiler



Anyone else think Hopper is still with us?  The scene at the very end that takes place in Russia, one guard says something about "the American".  I'm guessing that's him.  If/when they do another season, we'll find out that the people who got zapped didn't die, they got transported to the sister site in Russia.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I also think (hoping) that Hopper didn't die.  The show certainly wouldn't be the same without him.  

I remember reading the Duffer Bros planned on four seasons only so will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On an entirely unrelated note to the above ^

Amazon is currently producing Wheel of Time and Lord of the Rings into tv series which is quite the undertaking.  WoT is a massive series and no idea how they plan on getting it all in.

Either way - WoT, LotR, and The Witcher - lots to watch!


----------



## kevo_55

They never showed Hopper's body.

He'll show up in season 4.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> They never showed Hopper's body.
> 
> He'll show up in season 4.


Yep.  He's already rumored to be "the American" that the Russians mentioned when the thing crawled out at the end.


----------



## Dleg

Ramnares P.E. said:


> On an entirely unrelated note to the above ^
> 
> Amazon is currently producing Wheel of Time and Lord of the Rings into tv series which is quite the undertaking.  WoT is a massive series and no idea how they plan on getting it all in.
> 
> Either way - WoT, LotR, and The Witcher - lots to watch!


The Witcher could be massive - it looks like, from the previews, they are only focusing on the first book of short stories. So that means potentially 7 more seasons - 2 more books of short stories and the 5-book main story.


----------



## Supe

I really, really hope they don't butcher it.


----------



## Supe

I also hope that it's a huge success and drives them to capitalize via a new Witcher game.


----------



## Road Guy

If we have no clue what Witcher is does that mean our nerd game is weak?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> If we have no clue what Witcher is does that mean our nerd game is weak?


It's a book series, but more importantly, Witcher 3 is one of the best Playstation games of all time.  It's an RPG, but not like "cast level 2 magic spell against Dusseldorf" kind of RPG - it's very similar to how the Assassin's Creed, Red Dead Redemption, etc. games play, just without the climbing.  It had side quests that were actually good/memorable, not super shitty like most other games.


----------



## kevo_55

Finally completed the last season of GOT last night.

I'm so disappointed.

I think season 2 of Westworld will be next.


----------



## ktulu

Watched the finale of Stranger Things 3 last night.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm 3 episode into ST3 and its pretty slow, not really sure what's happening to be honest, other than some teen romance / breakup?

The wife has been watching This is Us, (JFC) Jesus F'n Christ, these people all need to be shot, get a f'n job and grow up you bunch of god damn crybabies!!!!!!

Sorry that's what I scream at the TV when its on..


----------



## Dleg

Yeah I wasn't super impressed with Stranger Things 3. Slow to start, gets going pretty good by episode 7, and then it''s over at episode 8 - only 8 episodes, Netflix????


----------



## Dleg

We recently finished Man in the High Castle Season 3 - meh. Seasons 1 and 2 were much better. But still worth watching if you watched the first two.

And I can't remember if I said it here already yet, but The Expanse Season 3 was awesome. The whole Expanse series has been awesome so far.


----------



## Road Guy

I liked the ending of  Man in the High Castle S3 - but in all it was very slow (up until the last 2 episodes)


----------



## Supe

I still need to finish S3 of MITHC.  I lost interest after like 2 episodes, but still want to know what happens.  I think I forgot half of what happened in the first two, and need to watch a recap on YouTube so I can finish.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gave up on MITHC after 2 or 3 episodes of S1.  Heard lots of good things so maybe I need to give it another try?


----------



## Ble_PE

When did season 3 of MITHC come out? I think we only watched the first 2, but I don't really remember.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> When did season 3 of MITHC come out? I think we only watched the first 2, but I don't really remember.


October of last year.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> October of last year.


Ok, that's what I thought. We've watched all of them, and while the 3rd season wasn't as good as the previous ones, we still enjoyed it. It looks like they're doing a fourth season which will be the final one.


----------



## Road Guy

MITHC reminds me of the Americans, very slow story line but also if you miss something you are totally lost in what's going on. It took me getting to the end of Season 1 to get interested in it.


----------



## ktulu

Will start the second season of The Sinner soon.


----------



## Road Guy

hopefully the last season of TWD will be out soon on Netflix, cause then I am going to cancel again, there just really isn't much on it these days..


----------



## jeb6294

Finished up "The Boys" last night.  Not bad...I'd check out the next season.


----------



## jeb6294

Also forgot the last season of OITNB.  I started watching the first couple episodes and kinda forgot about it.  I'll finish it up since I've watched it up to now, but so far...meh.


----------



## Road Guy

That whole show ran out of steam after the 2nd season IMO.. I may just watch the last one to see how they close it down..


----------



## cement

if you want more disappointment, watch the new season of GLOW


----------



## txjennah PE

cement said:


> if you want more disappointment, watch the new season of GLOW


Aw I really liked the third season! What did you not like about it?


----------



## john813_PE

ktulu said:


> Will start the second season of The Sinner soon.




It was good. Had a handful of hunches that were dead wrong lol


----------



## cement

txjennah PE said:


> Aw I really liked the third season! What did you not like about it?


The disjointed sidebar personal life stories.  The flipped scripts on the wrestling act were quite good though.


----------



## Supe

I really liked Season 2 of Mindhunter, until the last episode.  I know its based on a true story, but a season's worth of build-up for nothing, ugh.


----------



## Dleg

Finally watching Chernobyl - paying for it on Prime (I don't want an HBO subscription).  3 episodes in and it is very strong. The visual effects guys did an amazing job. The whole thing looks real as hell.  Scary as hell, too. The end of episode 2 was quite frightening.  Looking forward to the close-out. 

I'm not a nuke like @Supe or @RBHeadge PE, but I did flag some suspicious numbers (3 to 4 megaton thermal blast????) and was happy to go back and read your earlier posts correcting this to the kiloton range. 

Was the figure Legasov quoted of radiation being released by the fire correct?  (something like 20 Hiroshimas per day?)


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> Finally watching Chernobyl - paying for it on Prime (I don't want an HBO subscription).  3 episodes in and it is very strong. The visual effects guys did an amazing job. The whole thing looks real as hell.  Scary as hell, too. The end of episode 2 was quite frightening.  Looking forward to the close-out.
> 
> I'm not a nuke like @Supe or @RBHeadge PE, but I did flag some suspicious numbers (*3 to 4 megaton thermal blast*????) and was happy to go back and read your earlier posts correcting this to the kiloton range.
> 
> Was the figure Legasov quoted of radiation being released by the fire correct?  (something like 20 Hiroshimas per day?)


The bolded part is why I refuse to watch the show.  I've seen several documentaries on the Chernobyl disaster and I've watched some reviews of the HBO show from some pretty smart, science-types.  Between the two, I believe it impossible for a nuclear meltdown at a power plant to cause a thermo-nuclear blast.  The percentage of U235 is too low in power-grade fuel to produce the fast chain reaction necessary to form a nuclear explosion.  The only risks from power plant meltdowns is fallout, direct exposure during cleanup, and ground contamination.  There are often explosions during meltdown, but they are caused by ignition of hydrogen accumulated in the reactor vessel.  Those types of explosions usually don't even make it to the kiloton level of damage, but it can release more fallout and expand the area of ground contamination.


----------



## Dleg

I wouldn't refuse to watch the show over that. It's an impressive recreation of the disaster, and knowing the true figures doesn't take away all that much from the story.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> Was the figure Legasov quoted of radiation being released by the fire correct?  (something like 20 Hiroshimas per day?)


There is no accurate frame of reference for this, but I have seen numbers like 400X tossed around (based on volume of material put into the atmosphere, but then you've got to factor in what those materials/half lives were, etc.), so I'm sure you could find at least a handful of professional arguments that would say its not outlandish considering the reactor fires lasted 10 days.  Unsurprisingly, reports from Russia err on the low side, and those from Japan quite the contrary...


----------



## jeb6294

wilheldp_PE said:


> I've seen several documentaries on the Chernobyl disaster and I've watched some reviews of the HBO show from some pretty smart, science-types.  Between the two, I believe it impossible for a nuclear meltdown at a power plant to cause a thermo-nuclear blast.


Not a nuke guy and it's been a while since I watched it, so I'm trying to go from a spotty memory, but was the blast they were talking about a nuclear blast or an explosion that would have happened if the core melted down into the cooling water and it flashed to steam?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

jeb6294 said:


> Not a nuke guy and it's been a while since I watched it, so I'm trying to go from a spotty memory, but was the blast they were talking about a nuclear blast or an explosion that would have happened if the core melted down into the cooling water and it flashed to steam?


The quote in the HBO series was an adaptation of a quote from a Soviet physicist (Vasili Nesterenko) in a documentary glorifying the Russians that risked their lives in the cleanup effort immediately following the Chernobyl meltdown.  The quote is widely discredited, and it is believed he used it as hyperbole to inflate the importance of the cleanup crew (i.e., they prevented an explosion that would have leveled half of Ukraine).  He was just referencing a steam explosion, but his estimate of the magnitude of the blast was off by a couple orders of magnitude.


----------



## Dleg

^Three to five (?) orders of magnitude.

But that said, I was doing a little reading yesterday to try to find out some of the "truth" and found that the second explosion is apparently now believe to have been nuclear in nature, not steam - a "fizzle" because it dispersed the materials as soon as the chain reaction began, so very weak in terms of nuclear blasts.



jeb6294 said:


> Not a nuke guy and it's been a while since I watched it, so I'm trying to go from a spotty memory, but was the blast they were talking about a nuclear blast or an explosion that would have happened if the core melted down into the cooling water and it flashed to steam?


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone catch this continuum show? Something about a police lay from the future gets sent back in time accidentally and tried to arrest the future bad guys who also went back in time? Seems intriguing but curious if it will stall out after a few episodes?


----------



## kevo_55

^^ It's an ok show. The first couple seasons are the best. I stopped watching after season 4. It just got dumb and too Canadian for me.


----------



## Dleg

"too Canadian"

I am both not sure what this means, and yet absolutely sure at the same time.


----------



## kevo_55

It's a Canadian syfi drama. It's set in Seattle but you can tell it's filmed in Victoria.


----------



## Road Guy

They seem to have a lot of those - very odd but I guess they have to sell subscriptions to Canadians also


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone catch this Westside Barbell on Netflix? Intriguing and odd at the same time!


----------



## Supe

I did, and it confirmed exactly what I thought - lots of strong guys, but they're all massive 'roid-raging assholes.

Check out "Unbroken" with Calum Von Moger.  He was one of the big stars of bodybuilding, was in Generation Iron, etc.  He ended up with two nasty injuries, and the amount of atrophy/muscle loss in less than a year's time is absolutely mindblowing.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah my thought was there had to be lots of roids! And for strong dudes they just seemed very unhealthy!

Will check out some of the other one - couldn’t watch two of those the same weekend!


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Yeah my thought was there had to be lots of roids! And for strong dudes they just seemed very unhealthy!
> 
> Will check out some of the other one - couldn’t watch two of those the same weekend!


They were all extremely unhealthy, and honestly, part of a near-bygone era.  "Geared" lifting was so fast and loose with the rules, most of its "records" were called into question and people started shifting towards raw lifting.  You watch a ton of these records with guys wearing full suits, wraps, the works, and not even coming close to parallel, and people just roll their eyes.  Social media really destroyed its credibility.


----------



## Road Guy

I was watching it with the wife and I totally want to order one of those squat suits for next squat day! not the weird one they ripped in the back. But I think that would be a riot to show up to workout in one of those bad boys...

The part I did find interesting was the use of bands and the heavy reliance on box squats, something I had never done until this past year -


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I was watching it with the wife and I totally want to order one of those squat suits for next squat day! not the weird one they ripped in the back. But I think that would be a riot to show up to workout in one of those bad boys...
> 
> The part I did find interesting was the use of bands and the heavy reliance on box squats, something I had never done until this past year -


Easier said than done!  Watch what it takes to get into one of those suits, it's comical.  It's not uncommon to literally wrap the straps around a barbell and have to bounce up and down in a squat rack to get your legs and stomach into them.  They are insanely tight.  Prime example:







Box squats are nice because you can't rely on stretch reflex and they program you to find the correct depth.  As bad as my knees are, I only do box squats, and they've been a lifesaver.


----------



## Road Guy

I once accidentally put on my wifes wetsuit while on the dive boat? and it was a chore let me tell you!


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> I once accidentally put on my wifes wetsuit while on the dive boat? and it was a chore let me tell you!


"accidentally"


----------



## Road Guy

And it was a farmer John wet suit at that- still one of the funniest things we talk about...


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> Yeah my thought was there had to be lots of roids! And for strong dudes they just seemed very unhealthy!
> 
> Will check out some of the other one - couldn’t watch two of those the same weekend!


Ended up watching it the other night after reading about it here.  I'm on the fence about the 'roids.  Seems like they would have talked about it on there if they were doing it.  Didn't have any problem talking about the guy OD-ing.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> Ended up watching it the other night after reading about it here.  I'm on the fence about the 'roids.  Seems like they would have talked about it on there if they were doing it.  Didn't have any problem talking about the guy OD-ing.


They did, but sort of in passing with a one-liner from Simmons.  Mark Bell trained under Simmons, and is very open about steroid use.  Give "Bigger, Stronger, Faster" a watch, which mainly stars Mark's brother.  Here is a quote straight from Simmons when he did a T-Nation interview when asked "do you cycle":

_Louie Simmons: No, I stay on. I don't believe in periodization in training, either. I use mostly anabolics like Equipoise and Laurabolin until it's time for a competition, and then I do the harder androgens. I do not take Anadrol. I've never had any problems. I know guys who take much more than I do, to the point where you can call it abuse, and they don't seem to have any problems, either. There's no possible way I can train the way I do without taking anabolics, but the same techniques of training apply even if you're natural. I've also used the andro products and find that they give a greater boost in aggression than steroids! At least temporarily. I use them right before training._


----------



## Supe

Keep in mind - Simmons based a lot of what he was doing around the Russian methods from the 80's, and nobody had the anabolic combos down quite like the Russians!


----------



## Road Guy

They all just seemed fairly fat for strong dudes!


----------



## jeb6294

Okay...I only watched the Westside show and I didn't notice any mention of it in there.  As impressive as they look, I know some of those competitive bodybuilders and power lifters are some of the most unhealthy people you'll ever meet.


----------



## Road Guy

i do have to say it was s fairly entertaining show to watch (for an hour or so)

I'm ready for the 2nd season of Jack Ryan to drop!


----------



## Road Guy

I'm 3 episodes into Season 9 - TWD - I am really not following it- everyone told me it was "amazing" - maybe after the time jump?  Pretty mundane so far


----------



## Dleg

We finally watched The Umbrella Academy this week. Pretty good. The second half didn't quite live up to the first half, but still way better than anything at the movie theaters lately.


----------



## snickerd3

waiting for the next season of Sex Education.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> i do have to say it was s fairly entertaining show to watch (for an hour or so)
> 
> *I'm ready for the 2nd season of Jack Ryan to drop!*


Same here.  Also waiting on the next season of Bosch (Amazon Prime).  Then again The Witcher is supposedly going to be released Nov - Dec so lots to see!


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> waiting for the next season of Sex Education.


I liked that show more than I thought I would.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend and I are working our way through Agents of SHIELD (we're almost done with season 5 - we took a break for awhile).

Best friend and I are watching the latest Great British Bake Off "together" (at approximately the same time in different locations - we aren't allowed to watch it without the other's permission)

And I'm working my way through Orange in the New Black  - I got to somewhere in season 3 and then stopped so I'm starting over. And then I also watch (or rather use it as background noise), past seasons of GBBO.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Best friend and I are watching the latest Great British Bake Off "together" (at approximately the same time in different locations - we aren't allowed to watch it without the other's permission


I'm watching this too, have seen the first two episodes. I didn't realize it's now a Netflix production. I quite enjoy it overall though!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm watching this too, have seen the first two episodes. I didn't realize it's now a Netflix production. I quite enjoy it overall though!


I think seasons 6 &amp; 7 (that's Netflix 6 &amp; 7) are Netflix productions.

Not all of the seasons are on Netflix and they're actually out of order from the way they aired in the UK (not that it really matters)


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, I knew there are other seasons out there that aren't on Netflix. Wasn't totally aware they were out of order, but yeah, that doesn't really matter to me that much. i would assume going forward, the seasons are now in the order in which they are being produced.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone watch The Ranch? I loved that show when it first started - great cast-but I don’t know why they just can’t do a comedy / similar to that 70’s show and not have all the “serious” side to it... I still watched this last season but it’s now only good for maybe one chuckle per episode [emoji107]


----------



## blybrook PE

I used to watch The Ranch.  The first few were good, now it's not worth the time.  I heard it's coming to an end soon, but not soon enough...


----------



## Road Guy

So for anyone still watching TWD - I’m trying to catch up on this last season- did they run out of ammo? I am not following why the 2 main groups are back to bows and arrows and sticks?

This whispers group just seems dumb.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> This whispers group show just seems dumb.


FTFY


----------



## JayKay PE

"This is not what I expected" - a funny Chinese romcom about a chef and a hypochondriac business man.

Because this is my life.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched the documentary Star Wars Empire of Dreams last night, (its on Amazon) I feel like this has been out a while (pre Disney) but It was really good if you haven't seen it. -Mark Hamill &amp; Carrie Fisher were actually hysterical in their interviews.


----------



## leggo PE

Ohh good to know about! I bet my husband wouldn't mind watching that. I wouldn't either.


----------



## Dleg

We watched that a couple of weeks ago. We really enjoyed it as well. A lot longer than I was expecting, though, like 3 hours?


----------



## Road Guy

I only got about an hour and a half into it before I crashed - I didn’t notice how much was left...


----------



## JayKay PE

Not been watching Netflix.  I've recently been introduced to longplays on youtube.  I've been watching someone play through Zelda BotW the past week or so?  It's great because I get to watch the video game get played, but without someone ranting about getting killed or talking throughout.  Def reminds me of when I was little and I'd watch my older siblings play video games.


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE

Just finished up Yellowstone on Paramount... my god what a show. (10/10)


----------



## Road Guy

Id like to see that one, but do you have to have that service to see it?


----------



## Ble_PE

Watching Train to Busan. It's a Korean zombie film that's pretty good.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone gonna try this Apple TV? For 5 bucks - May take a month break for
Netflix and see if it’s any good? I think it also includes Disney’s service?


----------



## Supe

No licensed content for $5/mo, so only Apple "originals".  When their ad touted "big names like Oprah, Steve Carell, and Jennifer Aniston", I decided to pass.

I used my stupidly long flights to/from Canada last week to finish Seasons 2 and 3 of Sneaky Pete.  I really enjoyed the series, and am super pissed that Amazon cancelled it.  They make hot garbage with Miley Cyrus in it, but the fast-paced genuinely intriguing shows are the ones that get cancelled?  The show has a 96% on Rotten Tomatoes FFS!


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> Watching Train to Busan. It's a Korean zombie film that's pretty good.


A fucking fabulous film.  Have you watched the director's second live-action, "Psychokinesis"?  Same ridiculous semi-wacky idea that doesn't sound like a good movie, that is pulled off great.  Just got added to Netflix and I loved it.


----------



## Road Guy

that sucks about Sneaky Pete - I also really liked it, but this last season sort of had me wondering how much longer they could have "good" material.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> that sucks about Sneaky Pete - I also really liked it, but this last season sort of had me wondering how much longer they could have "good" material.


I think they could have had at least 1 more solid season out of it.  Tie things up with him and Julia, out himself to the family, and square things away with his ex.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> No licensed content for $5/mo, so only Apple "originals".  When their ad touted "big names like Oprah, Steve Carell, and Jennifer Aniston", I decided to pass.
> 
> I used my stupidly long flights to/from Canada last week to finish Seasons 2 and 3 of Sneaky Pete.  I really enjoyed the series, and am super pissed that Amazon cancelled it.  They make hot garbage with Miley Cyrus in it, but the fast-paced genuinely intriguing shows are the ones that get cancelled?  The show has a 96% on Rotten Tomatoes FFS!


Like @Supe said.  The current Apple content looks like garbage.  I'd prefer to wait and pay for Disney or something.


----------



## Road Guy

but don't you get Disney with the apple tv? - that was the only reason I thought it might be worth having for the holidays.. (for $5 bucks)

I think Netflix needs to pull a rabbit out of its hat cause I don't see much of anything good coming out of there?

&amp; it would have been good for them to close out sneaky Pete with coming out to the family and such - it would have been money better spent than most of what's on Amazon lately-

Although I do like Goliath - but someone watch this new season and tell me if there are still cutting peoples arms, legs and tongues off - the ending to season 2 still sort of freaks me the F out..


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> but don't you get Disney with the apple tv? - that was the only reason I thought it might be worth having for the holidays.. (for $5 bucks)
> 
> I think Netflix needs to pull a rabbit out of its hat cause I don't see much of anything good coming out of there?
> 
> &amp; it would have been good for them to close out sneaky Pete with coming out to the family and such - it would have been money better spent than most of what's on Amazon lately-
> 
> Although I do like Goliath - but someone watch this new season and tell me if there are still cutting peoples arms, legs and tongues off - the ending to season 2 still sort of freaks me the F out..


To my knowledge, there are no ties between Apple TV and Disney +.  Apple is banking purely on "original content".  

At last glance, Netflix content is doing OK.  They've released several horror type shows or movies now that Halloween is coming up.  Peaky Blinders is back too, as is Big Mouth.

I think the only Prime Originals I've liked have been Sneaky Pete, Jack Ryan, and Bosch.  I'm amazed at how they've totally squandered some good actors with terrible writing, like that show with Ron Perlman.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm kinda hoping for a bit of a streaming war from all these random channels attempting to make their own streaming channel (Apple, NBC, etc.).  I mean, I personally am not going to stream a channel for a specific show (like The Office or Friends).  This'll just start making "illegal" streaming/sharefile/LimeWire big again, so nobody can make money anymore.  I'm wondering how much channels were making when they streamed on Netflix and if it's worth it for the network to make its own channel?


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> A fucking fabulous film.  Have you watched the director's second live-action, "Psychokinesis"?  Same ridiculous semi-wacky idea that doesn't sound like a good movie, that is pulled off great.  Just got added to Netflix and I loved it.


I have not. I'll look into it.


----------



## Road Guy

if I owned Comcast / Time Warner I would go back to making cable $35 bucks a month and put a dent in all the demand for streaming - I defin think Netflix content is down - saw a thing on Motley Fool that they are on track to lose 10 Million subscribers this year or something.. I only have amazon for prime - which is like a crack addiction for our family..

I bet they don't even give Ozarks another season


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> if I owned Comcast / Time Warner I would go back to making cable $35 bucks a month and put a dent in all the demand for streaming - I defin think Netflix content is down - saw a thing on Motley Fool that they are on track to lose 10 Million subscribers this year or something.. I only have amazon for prime - which is like a crack addiction for our family..
> 
> I bet they don't even give Ozarks another season


I think Ozarks will be back.  They had three Emmy nominations in addition to a win for best supporting actress (Julia Garner, the blonde trailer park girl, who beat out 4 GoT nominees), which garnered some additional attention.


----------



## Road Guy

meant to say...…….. after the next season. I cant see much more material - its very similar to bloodline and they called it quits 4 episodes into season 4


----------



## Ble_PE

Just watched Eddie Murphy Delirious. That guy used to be hilarious! It's easy to forget how huge he was in the 80s.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Working Moms. So good... the complexity of the characters' emotions is realistic. Some of the life logistics are not but if you ignore it and just take in the story, it's pretty good. It's like Sex and the City but with marriage and kids. Think... Miranda spin-off.

HBO OnDemand - The Righteous Gemstones. If you liked Vice Principals, this is right up your alley. Anything Danny McBride and Walter Goggins is a winner.


----------



## Road Guy

About to watch El Camino...


----------



## Road Guy

and that was a waste....


----------



## NikR_PE

Spoiler ahead



Spoiler



I think it wsa just to close off the loose end about what happened to Jesse


----------



## cement

Raising Dion on Netflix is a different kind of superhero series.  Really well done IMO.


----------



## csb

I've started to watch Being Erica, a Canadian comedy from a few years back. It's fairly entertaining and raises that question, "If you could go back and redo parts of your life, how would you do them differently?"


----------



## Supe

I need to take some time to watch the new season of Letterkenny.


----------



## leggo PE

We're an hour into "The Ballad of Buster Scruggs" on Netflix, and I am really enjoying it! It's by the Coen Brothers and is a compilation of shorts set in the Old West. Each short is a distinct story, and all are very interesting. I've been trying to find the time to finish it, but with playoff baseball on and other life commitments, it's been a challenge! Either way, I'm looking forward to when we'll be able to!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> We're an hour into "The Ballad of Buster Scruggs" on Netflix, and I am really enjoying it! It's by the Coen Brothers and is a compilation of shorts set in the Old West. Each short is a distinct story, and all are very interesting. I've been trying to find the time to finish it, but with playoff baseball on and other life commitments, it's been a challenge! Either way, I'm looking forward to when we'll be able to!


I loved this so much!  It was really funny/oddly serious sometimes, and it hit almost every type of western trope you could think of.  Actually thought it was based off a book, based on the book during/throughout the show.  I really think you'll enjoy it!



Supe said:


> I need to take some time to watch the new season of Letterkenny.


tbh, I haven't watched anything past season 2.  Thinking of just rewatching from the beginning since the episodes aren't too long.


----------



## Supe

About the only Letterkenny shtick I can't stomach are the hockey locker room scenes.  Beyond that, the show has me laughing my ass off 95% of the time.


----------



## Supe

Supe said:


> About the only Letterkenny shtick I can't stomach are the hockey locker room scenes.  Beyond that, the show has me laughing my ass off 95% of the time.


I watched episodes 1-3 last night of the new season, and they were just flat terrible.  I think I laughed once the entire time.  Super disappointed, wondering if they changed writers once Hulu bought out the show.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I watched episodes 1-3 last night of the new season, and they were just flat terrible.  I think I laughed once the entire time.  Super disappointed, wondering if they changed writers once Hulu bought out the show.


Oh no.  I kinda heard that from people online, but then it turned into a huge argument about how it's still the original writer, and how dare you, etc. etc.  Maybe keep watching/let me know about episode 4 and on?  I'm worried it's going to suffer because of the buy-out/touring/push to keep chugging out episodes.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> Oh no.  I kinda heard that from people online, but then it turned into a huge argument about how it's still the original writer, and how dare you, etc. etc.  Maybe keep watching/let me know about episode 4 and on?  I'm worried it's going to suffer because of the buy-out/touring/push to keep chugging out episodes.


It just seemed over the top forced, even though the premise had promise (they started a cable access agricultural based Q&amp;A show).  I'll give it another chance, but the scenes with the skids and the "gym gays" were just outright annoying and unfunny (and there were a lot of them), and Wayne and Glen seemed like the only two characters that were on par with previous seasons.  Even Dan and Daryl's lines weren't funny (though Dan did have one funny scene.)


----------



## Road Guy

I watched varsity blues last night, that movie always sort of makes me laugh. RIP Billy Bob...


----------



## Supe

Supe said:


> It just seemed over the top forced, even though the premise had promise (they started a cable access agricultural based Q&amp;A show).  I'll give it another chance, but the scenes with the skids and the "gym gays" were just outright annoying and unfunny (and there were a lot of them), and Wayne and Glen seemed like the only two characters that were on par with previous seasons.  Even Dan and Daryl's lines weren't funny (though Dan did have one funny scene.)


OK, so apparently this season is only 6 episodes long.  The last 3 were definitely more classic Letterkenny, and are worth watching.  But the fact that they stopped episode 6 where they did on such a short season will leave you royally pissed.  Feel free to fast forward through just about any part of the first three episodes, they add absolutely nothing to the second half of the season.


----------



## Master slacker

Watched *Stranger Than Fiction* again.  Forgot Maggie Gyllenhaal was in it.  Her voice got on my nerves in the Batman movies and I couldn't shake it during *STF*.  Good acting and movie, though.


----------



## txjennah PE

I watched the first episode of Marianne yesterday.  It has promise, will try to dig into the season more tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE

Binge-watched the Watership Down mini-series on Netflix a couple night ago.  I forgot how much I liked that story/the world building, so I def think I'll be picking up the book again.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

I watched the new Paul Rudd netflix show "Living with Yourself" sort of a different take on Michael Keaton's Multiplicity -

Thought it was pretty good, better than some of their other new stuff - &amp; for you Pats fans there is a Tom Brady cameo that is pretty funny.


----------



## jeb6294

Finished watching the latest season of "The Ranch".  I didn't think it was too bad.  I think too many people set their expectations too high when new seasons of shows come out.  The first season it's new and different than other shows.


----------



## leggo PE

We watched "The Candyman" last night. It was pretty good for a horror film from the early 90's!


----------



## Supe

First two episodes of the new Jack Ryan were really good.


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> First two episodes of the new Jack Ryan were really good.


Good to hear.  I may hold off on watching until I have time to watch the whole thing in one sitting if it's as good as the first one.


----------



## Road Guy

I've been wanting to watch Jack Ryan but had a house full of in-laws all weekend


----------



## leggo PE

I'm probably the last person to watch it, but I just watched the first two episodes of Breaking Bad last night. Those were intense!


----------



## Road Guy

lol - now you will be binge watching it on your lunch break!


----------



## leggo PE

Haha probably not! I'm watching it with my husband (he's seen it before and it was his suggestion to watch it) and I don't really want to watch it by myself.


----------



## Tx_spurs_pe

I skipped to the end of this thread here so this may have been mentioned.. Yellowstone with kevin costner is very good. it has cows. very therapeutic for me


----------



## Tx_spurs_pe

I've since read 2 posts up  and breaking bad is hands down (for me anyway) the best show of all time, followed as a distant second game of thrones. Lost will always hold some significance for me but idk about that one anymore


----------



## Tx_spurs_pe

btw Yellowstone is on paramount network. if you have a streaming service that has paramount channel you can watch it through that service or through the paramount app


----------



## Road Guy

Last night I got a few episodes further into Jack Ryan, so far very good, but also has a little bit of "Clear and Present Danger" feel to it


----------



## jeb6294

Just finished “Jack Ryan” last night after I started it Friday night.  Definitely two thumbs up...for the show and for Harriet.


----------



## kevo_55

Anyone signed up for the Disney streaming service? I think it goes live tomorrow sometime.


----------



## envirotex

Daybreak and Schitt's Creek.


----------



## Road Guy

Schitt's creek is my go to when I cant find shit on to watch and need a laugh - but I can only handle it in 2 episodes max! lol


----------



## envirotex

Same.


----------



## Road Guy

but I do totally dig the sense of humor on that show, it fits me very well..


----------



## leggo PE

kevo_55 said:


> Anyone signed up for the Disney streaming service? I think it goes live tomorrow sometime.


Not I.


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> but I do totally dig the sense of humor on that show, it fits me very well..


Same.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Schitt's creek is my go to when I cant find shit on to watch and need a laugh - but I can only handle it in 2 episodes max! lol


The same for the Mrs. and I. It's a great show to watch a couple of when you don't have the time to watch a movie.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> The same for the Mrs. and I. It's a great show to watch a couple of when you don't have the time to watch a movie.


That's what I love about "I'm Sorry" - great "filler" show.


----------



## jeb6294

kevo_55 said:


> Anyone signed up for the Disney streaming service? I think it goes live tomorrow sometime.


On the radio on the way in this morning, they were talking about all the Disney shows that aren't on the Disney service.  Sounds like a lot of them are still on other services due to existing contracts so they'll be there eventually, but the one DJ was bitching because she was all excited about it and half the stuff she wanted to watch wasn't there.


----------



## Road Guy

I really liked Punisher and Daredevil and it sucked those died off, not sure if Disney is going to retool them?

We may give it a whirl for a month since it seems Netflix is on the decline (or from what we are watching) 

Also we watched a little bit of working moms, kind of funny but I cant see past that chic who had the botched plastic surgery on her lips - serves as a good reminder to just stick with the body you got, cause she was probably attractive before her lip implants or whatever it was that went wrong..


----------



## envirotex

Also, BoJack Horseman, but I only watch when Mini-Tex is watching.  It's sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## Supe

Season 2 of "The End of the F***king World" is out.  So far so good, we're about 6 episodes in (they're short).

And I don't know how I'd never heard of this show, but "Room 104" on HBO (available on-demand) is pretty entertaining.  Granted, some episodes are better than others, but it has a very "Black Mirror" feel to it, albeit in half hour episodes.  Each one is a totally different story, but they all take place in the same hotel room.


----------



## Road Guy

I just realized the assassin dude in Jack Ryan is also the assassin leader from GOT. “ a girl is no one” dude....


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I just realized the assassin dude in Jack Ryan is also the assassin leader from GOT. “ a girl is no one” dude....


Mrs. Supe missed that too.  The short hair threw her off.


----------



## NikR_PE

Finished Season 2 of Mind Hunter. Not bad but didn't like it as much as season 1.


----------



## Supe

Finished Season 2 of Jack Ryan - pretty good, though the ending felt a bit rushed to me.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I think they could have made it 10 episodes at least?

But I liked it and I like they picked up Michael Kelly from House of Cards - he fit the role well.

My older kid got Disney + and we all watched some of it. I feel like most parents already own most of these movies if they have kids and most of us probably already own the Star Wars movies-maybe they will have some “original content” or more than last and the trump and the stars wars show... down the road...


----------



## jeb6294

“The Mandelorian” has been really good so far. I’m sure I’m missing all kinds of tie-ins to the movies. Only bad thing is getting spoiled with Netflix and Amazon releasing entire series. Having to wait for a new episode every week sucks.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched most of the 1st episode, liked what I saw but I didn't realize they were not releasing the full season - that sucks!  But maybe in return it will be more than 10 episodes?  Or the Amazon 8?


----------



## Road Guy

i started watching "Happy Ever Whatever"  on Netflix, I have really enjoyed it,  Dennis Quaid, grouchy dad of 3 adult girls and 1 son who try to get through a Christmas together


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Kid Gorgeous. half way through... I love his writing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Watching Klaus on Netflix. Very well done overall...the animation is amazing.


----------



## Dleg

Watched 7 of 8 episodes of The Witcher on Netflix. 

Like any show or movie based on a book I have read (or 8 books and a 200+ hour videogame, in this case), I am having a hard time telling if it is good or not. It skips over so much detail and nuance that was in the books. The production value is great. The fight scenes are very well done. But I just can't tell if it's good or not.

Also FYI, waaayyyy too much nudity, sex, blood and gore for kids to watch.


----------



## NikR_PE

Dleg said:


> But I just can't tell if it's good or not.


I heard that people who read the books like it while who played the games don't.


----------



## Supe

I haven't read the books but have played the game, and still like it.  I am having a hard time adjusting to their casting choices for Yennefer and Triss (ESPECIALLY Triss), both for looks and personality (the game really sets up Yennefer as a stone cold bitch, and the current Yen just isn't hitting the mark).  I had my doubts about Cavill as Geralt, but I think he's great in that role and really nailed the personality/nuances. I think the actor cast as Jaskier was spot on, too.

The biggest complaint I keep hearing from people is that the timeline is confusing, but I thought after a few episodes it was pretty clear that we were talking about multiple converging timelines, one short vs. one decades long.

I suspect the following seasons will really pick up the pace and Netflix will take the season 1 feedback to improve upon it, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dleg

The timeline thing won't be an issue in future seasons,  because they all converged at the last episode. 

I like the movie Yeneffer. Shes6more like the book  character.  I never understood the hate for her from gamers, because of my having read the books.

Yeah I  having a hard time adapting to Triss. But I'm trying my best to be open minded.

I had to Google "Jaskier" to figure out why they changed Dandelion's name, only to find out Jaskier is the actual Polish name from the books,  and Dandelion was chosen by the translators for no apparent reason. So I'm happy with it now. The character is spot-on.


----------



## Road Guy

And now you get to wait almost 2 years for the next season/chapter!


----------



## leggo PE

So, as planned, we watched Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale. It's available with commercials for streaming on Crackle.

It was really quite enjoyable! Unlike any other Christmas movie I've ever seen. It wasn't super scary,  but was definitely a horror/sci-fi/fantasy take on a dark Santa. It was very engaging!


----------



## jeb6294

Just finished “The Witcher” and I liked it. No books, no games...never even heard of it until Netflix. I figured out the timelines pretty quickly with no background so it shouldn’t be too difficult for most people to piece together.


----------



## Road Guy

Had a little cold so I spent most of the weekend surfing through the streaming services.. found a nice little gem on Amazon Prime called "Paddle to Seattle"  2 dudes build there own kayaks and paddle down from Alaska to Seattle - was pretty interesting and entertaining (not overly "granola" either + which was a plus)


----------



## Dleg

FINALLY got to start The Mandalorian. 3 episodes in and it is really, really good. All the Jawa and Sandcrawler action I always wanted since I was a kid.

But F--- Disney Plus!  They consider my location "international" and will not allow me to register. I had to get a VPN to get around that, but I probably should have had one before, so I guess all is good.


----------



## Road Guy

Somehow my kid got it for free for being a poor college student - so were mooching - but I don't see much there to keep it other than the mandalorian (if I were actually paying for it)


----------



## Dleg

I agree. I saw an article today that said tons of people are canceling their subscription now that the Mandalorian Season 1 is finished. Isn't there also supposed to be an Obi Wan series?  Any idea when that is coming out?


----------



## Orchid PE

There is a good deal for people that have Hulu, Disney, and EPSN+. I believe they bundle all three for $12.99/mo.


----------



## Dleg

Oh shit, I'm glad you mentioned that. I just checked and that's what I bought. I didn't realize it. My wife will be excited to learn we have Hulu, she's been asking about it for a while. I can't remember what it was that she wanted to watch on it, though.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Last netflix show: forensic files, because obvs.

Last Disney+ show: The Mandalorian! 

Last Amazon show: Stargate SG-1

Currently watching Fringe on BluRay because it's so dang good.


----------



## Road Guy

Dleg said:


> Oh shit, I'm glad you mentioned that. I just checked and that's what I bought. I didn't realize it. My wife will be excited to learn we have Hulu, she's been asking about it for a while. I can't remember what it was that she wanted to watch on it, though.


$10 bucks she wants to watch “This is Us”


----------



## Dleg

Oh God no....


----------



## jeb6294

"The Mandelorian" was great and now that Season 1 is done, they're already reporting that people are cancelling their Disney+ subs in droves. Not terribly surprising.  I for one will continue to pay the exact same amount for Disney+ that I was while I was watching TM....


----------



## Orchid PE

We got our fill of Friends the other night before it left Netflix.

Now we're down to just the Office for the rest of the year unless something good comes out that we can play in the background.


----------



## Road Guy

just pulled the plug on netflix again, I always struggle to find a reason to keep it for the full year.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The Witcher S1 on Netflix.  Other than some curious casting, great series and fairly true to the source material.


----------



## Road Guy

I lost interest when the witches started to copy the wizard dude from avengers with the time jumps.. I think I have just had enough LOTR / GOT / BS etc..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I lost interest when the witches started to copy the wizard dude from avengers with the time jumps.. I think I have just had enough LOTR / GOT / BS etc..


The portals play a big role in the books.  One of the simpler things they could have done is use time stamps so it wouldn't be as confusing.  Having read the books and played the game it was still a bit confusing to follow as they kept jumping between time periods.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> I had to Google "Jaskier" to figure out why they changed Dandelion's name, only to find out Jaskier is the actual Polish name from the books,  and Dandelion was chosen by the translators for no apparent reason. So I'm happy with it now. The character is spot-on


Jaskier actually translates to "buttercup" in Polish.  But the game developers thought that was too feminine for the character, so they changed to Dandelion.


----------



## Supe

I liked "Fleabag" on Prime.  Not kid-appropriate, humor on the dry side, but I thought it was really funny.  Wish that wasn't the end of the series.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> Jaskier actually translates to "buttercup" in Polish.  But the game developers thought that was too feminine for the character, so they changed to Dandelion.


Cuz Dandelion exudes manliness?


----------



## Supe

Obviously.


----------



## csb

Watched The Politician on Netflix and it's like someone watched Dear Evan Hansen and Mad Men and decided to do a thing.


----------



## leggo PE

In the middle of season 3 of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> In the middle of season 3 of Breaking Bad.


Is this your first time through? The ending to this show is one of my favorites.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is this your first time through? The ending to this show is one of my favorites.


Yep, first time through for me. Not first time for my husband, but it's also one of (if not his number one) favorite shows.


----------



## leggo PE

Though if I'm being honest, Walter's character has been bugging me for a while and I don't find myself as engaged with the show as I once was. I do appreciate the character development I see happening, however.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Yep, first time through for me. Not first time for my husband, but it's also one of (if not his number one) favorite shows.






leggo PE said:


> Though if I'm being honest, Walter's character has been bugging me for a while and I don't find myself as engaged with the show as I once was. I do appreciate the character development I see happening, however.


I think it's all worth it. Walter does turn into a jerk as you've seen, but there are just so many unexpected events that kept me engaged.


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, the plot is pretty good...

Except watching an ENTIRE EPISODE about him attempting to kill a fly was too much. About five minutes into it, I asked my husband how long we were going to spend watching him try to kill this fly. It was THE ENTIRE EPISODE. I spent most of my time playing minesweeper on my phone.


----------



## Michael Scott PE

The Office.  And before that:  The Office.


----------



## Supe

We've been watching Atypical on Netflix, which follows the family of a high school senior boy with high functioning autism.  Much better/way funnier than we thought it would be.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched the 1st two seasons and liked them both - although I wonder how the autism community received it - I feel like the show had good intentions but it may have struck some nerves?

I have never watched all the Park n Rec so I am gong to start that (on Prime) I think our netflix runs out at the end of the month...


----------



## Supe

Well, they weren't outraged by it enough to stop Netflix from making three seasons of it, so I'll assume it was somewhat minimal!


----------



## JayKay PE

Mmmmmm, I watched it and as someone who has a high functioning older brother...It rubbed me the wrong way.  It's seems like they tried to make the 'perfect autistic series', which...it's not like that in real life?. Tbh, Sam as a character felt more like an aspie than a person with autism, but now that Asperger's is under the autism umbrella...Idk.  My brother is 33.  We grew up before autism was 'cool' and more visible.  My parents made the choice to keep him instead of sending him off to a hospital for extended day camps.  I grew up with a non-verbal older brother who only learned to 'talk' at 12, who was much bigger than me, and who had tantrums that often ended up with him locked-in his room so he could burn out/break things without hurting others.  He won't 'grow out of that', like Atypical seemed to imply with Sam only having one sensory overload and then implying a majority of those outbreaks happened when he was younger?

And it's great that Sam gets to go to college, as in Season 3, but my brother will never have that.  He finished high school, due to my mom pulling him from the sensory/special school that was making him do the same things over and over again, but now she's dealing with Social Security attempting to take his benefits away because he 'makes too much money' working part-time at Target.  My parents have accepted they will always take care of him (even as they've retired) because he is high-functioning enough to not want to live in a group home, but not high-functioning enough to be able to live by himself without constant calls/reminders to shower/shave/take over the garbage/etc.  It's having to deal with everyone acting like Autism Speaks is a good group, when it is mostly insulting to those with autism and implied autism needs to be 'cured'.  I know that's not entertaining tv, but that is the reality for a majority of the parents and family who have children with autism and I get what they're trying to do, but at the same time...idk.

I mean...I still have to hold my older brother's hand when we go to theme parks because he gets overloaded and will just stop in the middle of a crowd.  My brother is 6'3", 250 lbs of muscle, and he doesn't look me in the eye.  And I get what Atypical wants to do, but having participated in the autism community from a young age, when children were still 'sent away', I'm sad they missed showing more of the hard-hitting points of the autistic community.


----------



## Road Guy

That is sort of what I was thinking as I watched it, I do think maybe there heart is in the right place but I think it would make a lot of families feel the same as you.


----------



## Dleg

JayKay PE said:


> Mmmmmm, I watched it and as someone who has a high functioning older brother...It rubbed me the wrong way.  It's seems like they tried to make the 'perfect autistic series', which...it's not like that in real life?. Tbh, Sam as a character felt more like an aspie than a person with autism, but now that Asperger's is under the autism umbrella...Idk.  My brother is 33.  We grew up before autism was 'cool' and more visible.  My parents made the choice to keep him instead of sending him off to a hospital for extended day camps.  I grew up with a non-verbal older brother who only learned to 'talk' at 12, who was much bigger than me, and who had tantrums that often ended up with him locked-in his room so he could burn out/break things without hurting others.  He won't 'grow out of that', like Atypical seemed to imply with Sam only having one sensory overload and then implying a majority of those outbreaks happened when he was younger?
> 
> And it's great that Sam gets to go to college, as in Season 3, but my brother will never have that.  He finished high school, due to my mom pulling him from the sensory/special school that was making him do the same things over and over again, but now she's dealing with Social Security attempting to take his benefits away because he 'makes too much money' working part-time at Target.  My parents have accepted they will always take care of him (even as they've retired) because he is high-functioning enough to not want to live in a group home, but not high-functioning enough to be able to live by himself without constant calls/reminders to shower/shave/take over the garbage/etc.  It's having to deal with everyone acting like Autism Speaks is a good group, when it is mostly insulting to those with autism and implied autism needs to be 'cured'.  I know that's not entertaining tv, but that is the reality for a majority of the parents and family who have children with autism and I get what they're trying to do, but at the same time...idk.
> 
> I mean...I still have to hold my older brother's hand when we go to theme parks because he gets overloaded and will just stop in the middle of a crowd.  My brother is 6'3", 250 lbs of muscle, and he doesn't look me in the eye.  And I get what Atypical wants to do, but having participated in the autism community from a young age, when children were still 'sent away', I'm sad they missed showing more of the hard-hitting points of the autistic community.


Yes. This.

My son is now 16 and we are learning that "growing out of it" just isn't a realistic expectation.  

But we haven't watched, won't watch, and therefore I have no idea what the show is like. I kind of get the impression that people who don't live with it every day (ie.g., my parents) think of it as a Young Sheldon kind of situation, which it is not.


----------



## Supe

I don't think they really show him growing out of it - we've gotten to the point in the show where he's about ready to graduate high school, but he's still having regular "meltdowns" for various reasons, be it getting uncomfortable at a sleepover, losing his sketch portfolio, not being able to complete a birthday ritual for his sister, etc.  

Still, I'd take the show for what it is - entertainment that tries to give the public some general awareness of what autism is, what triggers it, and how those who have it are seen/treated by others.  In that regard, even I learned a thing or two.  But yes, it definitely caters towards those on the very high-functioning side.


----------



## Master slacker

Watched *It*.  Yes, I'm behind the times.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Picked back up with Breaking Bad.  I was binge watching a while ago and stopped midway through S3.  Started watching again about a week now and on the third episode of S5.  The break was definitely needed.  The show is as good as I remember it being.


----------



## leggo PE

We just started season 4 of breaking bad and holy shit.


----------



## Road Guy

You know I watched BB when it came out "live: and I saw every episode except the finale - I guess one day I should go back and watch it - I think I had to go out of town for a trip back then and before it was on netflix they didn't re show the finale -  I read the synopsis online.. kind of weird.


----------



## jeb6294

Anybody started watching "The Outsider" on HBO yet?  The trailer has popped up on my FB feed a few times and the comments people are leaving make it sound good.  I always loved reading Steven King growing up, but I know his TV shows/movies can be hit-or-miss sometimes.


----------



## Road Guy

No HBO - but his other series that is on was pretty bad - I think it was Castle Rock?

I wonder if Disney could put ESPN on Disney+?  or if there are some agreements with other on demand services?


----------



## jeb6294

Watched the first two episodes of "The Outsider" this weekend.  Been good so far, hopefully it doesn't go off the rails.  I just wish HBO would get with the times and release it as a series ala Netlix instead of an episode per week.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finished Breaking Bad.  The rave reviews are thoroughly justified.  It's one of the very few shows where the writing/acting stayed strong through all the seasons and the finale was awesome yet completely logical.


----------



## Orchid PE

The ending of breaking bad is very good. No fairy tale ending.


----------



## leggo PE

No spoilers, please! I'm still on season 4, haha.


----------



## Road Guy

Damn i cancelled my Netflix just before the last season of the Ranch came out 

I think I have used all my CC for the free month, I think my elder 2 have credit cards, may have to get one of them to step up to the plate!


----------



## JayKay PE

I watched the Aaron Hernandez documentary series.  It was pretty good.  I mean, obviously a lot of 'he might have been gay?  whaaat?' and 'football made him crazy due to cranial injuries', which kinda felt like they strayed from the point, but I enjoyed it.  Was good to listen to while I was reading a book.


----------



## Road Guy

Does it uncover any other murders by him?


----------



## ruggercsc

jeb6294 said:


> Watched the first two episodes of "The Outsider" this weekend.  Been good so far, hopefully it doesn't go off the rails.  I just wish HBO would get with the times and release it as a series ala Netlix instead of an episode per week.


I have enjoyed the first three episodes and got hooked early.  If the story goes past the first season, then I will just read the book.  I have enjoyed Stephen King's books, but the movies adaptions go from good, so-so, to terrible (Maximum Overdrive is awful).  However, Shawshank Redemption is one of my all time favorites.  IMHO, Mini Series based on his books fare better.

I could not get into the "Castle Rock" series though.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> Does it uncover any other murders by him?


Just the Boston double homicide (which they 'proved' he didn't do) and the standard killing another football player.  I feel like they should have added another episode or two to the series and paced things out a bit more.  It was kinda all over the place and when I finished I wasn't really like 'ah, yes, I learned something/feel differently'.  And there was one guy who 'was in a relationship' with Hernandez in high school that they gave waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much screen time to.  I would have rather they switched it to people he actually knew during the time of the murders or to medical professionals to explain how being closeted (and being under that stress of hiding yourself while under national media attention) combined with the affects of CTE might have had a larger influence on the murders than noted (aka: JK just made a better series than Netflix).


----------



## csb

Binged the entire series of You're the Worst over the last month and I really liked it.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Road Guy

i started watching Fargo - Season 1 - Not sure how I missed this but its pretty good so far!


----------



## Supe

We watched the Bikram documentary, about the complete whackadoodle yoga instructor.  What a scummy, lying, colossal douchebag that guy is.  Worth watching just to hear the guy, and confirm everything you ever thought true about people who live in California.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> We watched the Bikram documentary, about the complete whackadoodle yoga instructor.  What a scummy, lying, colossal douchebag that guy is.


I haven't seen this but did listen to the ESPN 30 for 30 that was done on it. It was incredibly interesting and a very good dive into a story I had otherwise been totally unaware of. The guy, Bikram, is exactly what you described him as and many more horrible things. Everything, absolutely everything he did, from the start of publicizing "Bikram yoga" is super sketchy and terrible.

Is he still hiding out in central/South America to avoid getting into trouble in the U.S.?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I haven't seen this but did listen to the ESPN 30 for 30 that was done on it. It was incredibly interesting and a very good dive into a story I had otherwise been totally unaware of. The guy, Bikram, is exactly what you described him as and many more horrible things. Everything, absolutely everything he did, from the start of publicizing "Bikram yoga" is super sketchy and terrible.
> 
> Is he still hiding out in central/South America to avoid getting into trouble in the U.S.?


Yes.  But I think he's moved to Europe/Barcelona recently?

I also watched that documentary, with my mom, cuddled up in bed at the end of December.  He's just creepy.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> I haven't seen this but did listen to the ESPN 30 for 30 that was done on it. It was incredibly interesting and a very good dive into a story I had otherwise been totally unaware of. The guy, Bikram, is exactly what you described him as and many more horrible things. Everything, absolutely everything he did, from the start of publicizing "Bikram yoga" is super sketchy and terrible.
> 
> Is he still hiding out in central/South America to avoid getting into trouble in the U.S.?


I think they said he's in Mexico, but also did one in Spain.  Every one of his claims was totally bogus, from his copyrighted moves to his most prestigious clients.  How nobody's boyfriend/husband/father ever beat the shit out of the guy over the years after what he did is beyond me.


----------



## Orchid PE

The wife and I are picking back up Brooklyn 99. Stopped at season 6 a while ago. I forgot how funny it was!


----------



## Supe

We watched Locke and Key.  A bit cheesy, but interesting enough.

Now watching Handmaid's Tale since Mrs. Supe watched it without me.


----------



## Road Guy

Is Better call Saul worth watching?  I think I watched a few episodes when it came out, but maybe it was too soon after breaking bad... having a hard time finding something to get into these days...


----------



## MikeGlass1969

Binge watched Into The Badlands.   Meh..  It was something to watch while I wait to binge watch Picard with my free cbs trial....

only couple more weeks to go...


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> Is Better call Saul worth watching?  I think I watched a few episodes when it came out, but maybe it was too soon after breaking bad... having a hard time finding something to get into these days...


Meh. We tried a few seasons but it never stuck with us.


----------



## Road Guy

started the final season of man in the high castle, previous season were extremely slow but this one is moving at a good pace 2 episodes in.


----------



## Supe

Still need to force myself to do that, but that means I'll either have to re-watch or find a good synopsis of the previous seasons. 

Planning on starting Altered Carbon season 2 this weekend, though I'm not a big fan of their "we're going to change the main actor every season" approach.

We also started watching Orphan Black, but man, I can't get into it no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Road Guy

I scanned through the Wikipedia episode summary of last season to refresh the story - its fairly decent.

&amp; I think Comcast is doing something I _predicted_  years ago....  They are upping our internet bill from $99 to $125 a month but are willing to give us full cable and same internet for $90 (for 12 months). And if we act now well get a new toaster!!!  We dont have any other real alternative for internet in our area - but I think I may take it - we already shit-canned netflix, obviously I am to 1st world to live without amazon prime...I am sure in a year well have to do the call and cancel thing, but I always thought the cable companies could fight off the never ending multiplication of the streaming companies by just cheapening cable and internet...


----------



## JayKay PE

*has not had amazon prime for 2-years*  I have Netflix, but share with my parents, so I can't get rid of that.  I have a sub-account on my sister's hulu for random cooking shows.  I mostly use youtube to watch video game longplays since I'd much rather read on my phone.

As for combining cable/internet...I think Spectrum is doing that as well.  I currently have internet for $45/mo since it's just me using it and I don't need crazy speeds or anything. They keep sending me offers to get internet + cable for $45/mo for a year, but I don't want cable and don't want a cable box or anything?  I know in September it's going to be interesting when I try to keep internet-only.


----------



## Mo84

Cold Case Files - 2017 Documentaries


----------



## Orchid PE

I think I'm spoiled here since I get 1Gbps fiber internet for $67/mo.

I could get 10Gbps for only $299/mo, but I don't think many consumer devices can even do anything with that speed at the moment lol.


----------



## jeb6294

JayKay PE said:


> As for combining cable/internet...I think Spectrum is doing that as well.  I currently have internet for $45/mo since it's just me using it and I don't need crazy speeds or anything. They keep sending me offers to get internet + cable for $45/mo for a year, but I don't want cable and don't want a cable box or anything?  I know in September it's going to be interesting when I try to keep internet-only.


I keep getting the offers from Spectrum too, but whenever I read the fine print, I could have sworn it was always $45 *each*, not $45 for both.


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> I keep getting the offers from Spectrum too, but whenever I read the fine print, I could have sworn it was always $45 *each*, not $45 for both.


You're correct, it's $45/ea for bare bones shit.

Spectrum is the only viable ISP where I live, and I'd rather set my nuts on fire than give them another dime of my money.  Once a bunch of the shows we watch finish out their final seasons, we're going to end up dropping DirecTV while we're at it and going with Hulu Premium + Live.  That alone will save us something stupid like $200/mo.  Hulu has literally every channel we watch with the exception of HBO, Showtime, and DIY, all three of which are available as add-ons.


----------



## jeb6294

We have our internet through Spectrum but we also just switched over to them for our cell phones too.  Still uses the Verizon towers so coverage is the same, but the unlimited is a lot cheaper unless you start getting more than 4 lines.

Cincinnati Bell just ran fiber in our area not too long ago so I suppose we've got another option now, but I've heard more complaints about them than Spectrum.


----------



## Road Guy

Our only other option is Century Link, and its terrible (Sounds a lot like Spectrum) I think its only good if the people in the house are over 75 and just use the internet for crossword puzzles....

Google Fiber wanted to come in but they want the taxpayers to pay them to install the lines and then charge us for internet. Sounds like a Bernie Sanders idea to me -


----------



## jeb6294

With Spectrum we actually get good speed.  I hear people complaining about Cincinnati Bell's getting slow because everybody on your fiber is sharing the same bandwidth?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> Our only other option is Century Link, and its terrible (Sounds a lot like Spectrum) I think its only good if the people in the house are over 75 and just use the internet for crossword puzzles....
> 
> Google Fiber wanted to come in but they want the taxpayers to pay them to install the lines and then charge us for internet. Sounds like a Bernie Sanders idea to me -


Louisville got Google Fiber.  They did a lot of the infrastructure work, and a lot of customers were already getting service.  Then Google Fiber pulled out.  Cancelled all current customers.  Said "keep the shit." And left.  I wasn't a customer, yet.  But I'm pissed because I would have dropped Spectrum like a bad habit to get Google Fiber.


----------



## Road Guy

I just dont know why they (google) think they should get help putting in their own infrastructure to then in turn make money - I think they want to make the revenue but didn't really understand how much it cost to install conduit and fiber all over the place..


----------



## Orchid PE

Catching up on Alone.


----------



## leggo PE

I watched the first episode of Ugly Delicious on Netflix and liked it! Mr. Leggo enjoyed it too, and he wasn't expecting to!


----------



## Road Guy

hopefully he wont try any bat!


----------



## ruggercsc

I think I saw some Bat and Pangolin bites in the frozen food aisle, next to an opened container of Totino's Pizza Rolls.  That was about all they had left in the frozen food section.


----------



## JayKay PE

Started watching Better than Us (Лучше, чем люди) on Netflix.  Really enjoying it!  It's a Russian killer robot drama series that, somehow, makes the robots not the main point?  Made me realize how much 'non-smoking' had become apparent in American movies/television series.  It's all about smoking, popped collars, and trying to entrap your husband so you get sole custody of this children and can run off to Australia. Hoping I can finish it up either tonight or tomorrow after work as a 'calm down'.


----------



## Road Guy

finished up Goliath seas 3 last night, pretty slow compared to the other 2 seasons, so am I assuming this is the end?


----------



## jeb6294

Been seeing ads popping up for a new series on Amazon Prime called "Upload".  Kind of an interesting idea...in the future when you're critically injured, you have the choice of going to the OR to see if they can fix you or getting your consciousness uploaded to some virtual world... but trying to figure out if it's a cheesy rom-com in disguise.


----------



## JayKay PE

jeb6294 said:


> Been seeing ads popping up for a new series on Amazon Prime called "Upload".  Kind of an interesting idea...in the future when you're critically injured, you have the choice of going to the OR to see if they can fix you or getting your consciousness uploaded to some virtual world... but trying to figure out if it's a *cheesy rom-com in disguise*.


Oh gosh, I hope so.  I love it when the previews make it look ultra distopian and then-OH NO-romance?  FEELINGS?  CATCHING?


----------



## jeb6294

I'm still a little bitter about that whole "Passengers" fiasco.


----------



## Road Guy

my kids started watching the walking dead from the beginning, man its wild how young the cast was....  and how slow the first season seamed to go even for only 6 episodes...


----------



## JayKay PE

Started watching "Tiger King"...eh.  I get it, but I think it was overly sensationalized/it's not really holding my attention?  I think I'll finish watching it, but I'll have it in the background as I read or something.

Whereas Giri / Haji is a series I started watching with my sister on Netflix party.  FUUUUUUCK.  Only in the first episode and there is so much mini-sub plots and twists and whatever and it's amazzzzzing.  Hoping I can watch another episode with her tonight so we can find out if the yakuza brother is actually alive, what's going to happen to gay rent boy, and if there will be more black mambas in London.

*edit on Tiger King* - I watched past the first episode and HOLY SHIT.  This is crazy.  Everyone needs to watch this.


----------



## jeb6294

https://www.ranker.com/list/netflix-tiger-king/erin-maxwell?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=creepy&amp;pgid=1011190218967434&amp;utm_campaign=netflix-tiger-king
 

Whatever...I know what I’m watching next while we’re on lockdown.


----------



## JayKay PE

jeb6294 said:


> https://www.ranker.com/list/netflix-tiger-king/erin-maxwell?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=creepy&amp;pgid=1011190218967434&amp;utm_campaign=netflix-tiger-king
> 
> 
> Whatever...I know what I’m watching next while we’re on lockdown.


Dude.  It gets ultra ultra weird and there is little to no tigers and/or monarchy.  Just letting you know before hand.

*edit* actually started perusing this website.  All of this is legit.


----------



## Road Guy

Been watching Texas Rising - for such a solid cast this is just sort of a flop IMO.  Basically just watching it to finish out the story because I did not know much of the story other than "The Alamo" - I assume Texas wins?


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> Been watching Texas Rising - for such a solid cast this is just sort of a flop IMO.  Basically just watching it to finish out the story because I did not know much of the story other than "The Alamo" - I assume Texas wins?


Wait.  I thought PeeWee was involved somehow?  My history is a little patchy.


----------



## Road Guy

Havent seen him yet, but I am only on episode 3


----------



## Road Guy

broke down and turned the netflix back on - daughter had to watch Tiger King - Holy F- If you though Florida people were weird, let me introduce you to Oklahoma! 

&amp; I just though people that ran these big cat rescues were just people that cared about the animals?  weird as F so far!


----------



## Supe

Tiger King just gets better and better.  I described it to a friend as "it's like pulling over to the side of the road to give a police officer a statement on an accident you witness, and cars just keep crashing behind you while you're talking."


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Tiger King just gets better and better.  I described it to a friend as "it's like pulling over to the side of the road to give a police officer a statement on an accident you witness, and cars just keep crashing behind you while you're talking."


The first episode I was kinda 'meh' on it, but around middle of the second episode I was like, "What the f-is going on here?  What???".

I explained it to my parents as: You know when you started watching 'Best in Show' and you began to wonder if there was really crazy people like this, but then 15-minutes in you realized it was a mockumentary and had the huge surge of relief? You don't get that with Tiger King. It's exquisite.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm 2 episodes into Tiger King. I'm watching 1 episode a day. It gives me something to look forward too lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Bestie gave me her Hulu password. And my other friend says the whole current season of Greys is up. So I'll be catching up on that too.  Treats for having to remotely deal with IB and N's incompetence.


----------



## Road Guy

We are on EP 4 of The Tiger King - Its interesting but at the same time I feel like I am watching a really bad car wreck -  

&amp; this isnt meant Political - But when that Carol talks her voice reminds me of Hillary Clinton so much, kind of creepy..

I feel bad that my daughter has actually been to the one in Tampa - she said its pretty "crummy/ small facility" -  my parents live north of Tampa and they went several years ago.  There is one of those Cat Rescue things here in Northern Colorado we have been to and it was really well done, but they dont allow people to visit unless you are an annual big $$ donor - good for me cause its not my thing...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Bestie gave me her Hulu password. And my other friend says the whole current season of Greys is up. So I'll be catching up on that too.  Treats for having to remotely deal with IB and N's incompetence.


I'm so sorry you still have to deal with IB in this time of stress.

Hulu has a lot of great cooking competition shows, also a bunch of BBC series (Emaa, Pride and Prejudice, etc.) that I like to rewatch a ton because the music is calming, nobody yells, and it's great background music.  I'm also interested in "The Great" that is coming out in May...It was written by the same people who did "The Favourite", so it prob won't be historically accurate, but it should be a good time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm so sorry you still have to deal with IB in this time of stress.
> 
> Hulu has a lot of great cooking competition shows, also a bunch of BBC series (Emaa, Pride and Prejudice, etc.) that I like to rewatch a ton because the music is calming, nobody yells, and it's great background music.  I'm also interested in "The Great" that is coming out in May...It was written by the same people who did "The Favourite", so it prob won't be historically accurate, but it should be a good time.


It's a lot less but he's working with K. so K IMs me about it. And we have daily check-ins as a team. He takes 100 words to say what he's doing when 12 would be sufficient. 

I watched like 2 hours of Bob Ross on Saturday while feeling cruddy since that's soothing. I'm also re-watching GBBO *again*


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It's a lot less but he's working with K. so K IMs me about it. And we have daily check-ins as a team. He takes 100 words to say what he's doing when 12 would be sufficient.
> 
> I watched like 2 hours of Bob Ross on Saturday while feeling cruddy since that's soothing. I'm also re-watching GBBO *again*


I like it when Bob Ross tells me about his animal menagerie and how things will work out for the best.  Plus I like watching trees magically appear.

As for GBBO...I might rewatch that, since I didn't watch the latest season (I was irritated about waiting a week for new episodes and it fell off my front page).


----------



## Supe

Almost through the new season of Ozark.  Still a great show, no drop off in quality this go-around, IMO.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> We are on EP 4 of The Tiger King - Its interesting but at the same time I feel like I am watching a really bad car wreck -
> 
> &amp; this isnt meant Political - But when that Carol talks her voice reminds me of Hillary Clinton so much, kind of creepy..
> 
> I feel bad that my daughter has actually been to the one in Tampa - she said its pretty "crummy/ small facility" -  my parents live north of Tampa and they went several years ago.  There is one of those Cat Rescue things here in Northern Colorado we have been to and it was really well done, but they dont allow people to visit unless you are an annual big $$ donor - good for me cause its not my thing...


It’s like watching the Jerry Springer show. Carol is batshit crazy and I don’t doubt for a minute that her husband became tiger food. TBH, not that I’m saying Joe Exotic is pure as the driven snow, but if he’s in prison for the things he’s done, everybody highlighted on that show should be too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Super 8. It's a good flick. It's a cross between Goonies, Stand By Me, and perhaps ET.  4.5 out of 5 stars and worth a view. It has good character development, IMO and a good story with great actors. And for a JJ Abrams film, it didn't get too preachy (definitely some element of that tho). Available now on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Road Guy

Ive been trying to save Ozark for the weekend if I can hold out!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## JayKay PE

A lot of people have mentioned Ozark in the past couple of days (including my dad)...I guess I should attempt to watch it later this week/on the weekend?


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> A lot of people have mentioned Ozark in the past couple of days (including my dad)...I guess I should attempt to watch it later this week/on the weekend?


Good actors (especially Julia Garner, there's nobody out there a better fit for that role than her), money laundering, redneck drug dealers, cartels, murder - what's not to love?!


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Good actors (especially Julia Garner, there's nobody out there a better fit for that role than her), money laundering, redneck drug dealers, cartels, murder - what's not to love?!


I do like redneck drug dealers...I'll check it out this weekend.  Rest of my week is working and watching non-important things on Netflix that require no attention.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I do like redneck drug dealers...I'll check it out this weekend.  Rest of my week is working and watching non-important things on Netflix that require no attention.


I finished season 3 last night, and the last minute of the last episode may have been the best part of the whole season!


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> We are on EP 4 of The Tiger King - Its interesting but at the same time I feel like I am watching a really bad car wreck -
> 
> &amp; this isnt meant Political - But when that Carol talks her voice reminds me of Hillary Clinton so much, kind of creepy..
> 
> I feel bad that my daughter has actually been to the one in Tampa - she said its pretty "crummy/ small facility" -  my parents live north of Tampa and they went several years ago.  There is one of those Cat Rescue things here in Northern Colorado we have been to and it was really well done, but they dont allow people to visit unless you are an annual big $$ donor - good for me cause its not my thing...


A bunch of the tigers from OK ended up at the sanctuary in Keenesburg. https://www.wildanimalsanctuary.org/rescues


----------



## Road Guy

We went to that one the year before they did away with daily admissions, I have to say it was pretty cool, The animals have a ton of room and I didn't see anyone who looked like they were on Meth, but now I dont think I would go back...  They announced they got some mega donations from celebrities and didn't need the general public's money basically...

&amp; Did I see that when he ran for Governor that he got 19% of the total vote or just during the primary?  Either way we need to start talking about Oklahoma in the same scope as "Florida Man"


----------



## Road Guy

Finished up Joe exotic - that show creeped me out - bunch of carnies all of them... I had to watch an hour of South Park to clear my mind.....


----------



## Violator

This is a bad time for there not to be a whole lot out to watch.  I got caught up on the last two season of Fear the Walking dead, not really good, but I cant seem to find anything else to watch?

Does anyone still watch TWD?


----------



## thekzieg

Just rewatched Schitt’s Creek for the third or fourth time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not Netflix/Amazon but Shutter Island for the fourth/fifth time.


----------



## jeb6294

Finished "Picard" last weekend.  This past weekend finished "The Outsider".  Both were pretty good.  Suppose I'll do the last season of "Ozark" now.


----------



## Supe

Tried to watch It 2, what a steaming pile of dog shit.  Even Jessica Chastain couldn't save that one.


----------



## JayKay PE

I started watching "Isn't it Romantic" last night.  Surprisingly funny, since it's Rebel Wilson complaining about romantic comedies and being caught in one.  It's prob going to end in the normal trite way, as all rom coms do, but it was good brain fluff for me to decompress.

@Supe...I just saw your pic change.  I fucking love it.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I started watching "Isn't it Romantic" last night.  Surprisingly funny, since it's Rebel Wilson complaining about romantic comedies and being caught in one.  It's prob going to end in the normal trite way, as all rom coms do, but it was good brain fluff for me to decompress.
> 
> @Supe...I just saw your pic change.  I fucking love it.


Thanks.  I made it last night on the terlet.


----------



## Road Guy

we suffered through the prime time Tiger King recap show last night (I think it was on the local fox station) - I dont know why we watched it but it sort of gave a platform for the Doc guy and Jeff Lowe to talk about how they really love the animals and dont breed for money and are really good people...

and it had Dr Phill saying he thinks someone murdered Caroles 1st husband..he just didnt comit to saying who..

wasnt really worth watching but just not much else on..


----------



## Violator

I really like Schitts Creek, but not enough to watch it more than once.


----------



## thekzieg

Finished Season 6 of Bosch on Amazon Prime. Highly recommend if you like a gritty/suspenseful cop drama.


----------



## Road Guy

Since my kids are stuck at home with me I told them they have to watch one hour of Band of Brothers with me every night, as a family unit, until we finish it (or until they go back to school whichever comes first).

I had to sort of force them to watch the 1st episode but we ended up watching the first 2 last night with no complaints and everyone wanted to watch the 3rd...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Finished Season 6 of Bosch on Amazon Prime. Highly recommend if you like a gritty/suspenseful cop drama.


I've been too busy to watch the latest season but trying to make some time for it.  Mini-Shush has been watching Monk on Amazon Prime and monopolizing the TV.


----------



## jeb6294

Uhhh, I feel so dirty.  We went up to Dayton to see the in-laws and get bootleg haircuts (stepdaughter works at a salon) and she was going on and on about 90 Day Fiance. Flipped on TLC when we got home and guess what was on...and a marathon to boot.

It's kind of like a cross between the Jerry Springer Show and if they set up bleachers at car accidents. Half the people on the show are meeting someone on the other side of the planet for the first time who they've been "dating" online and the other half are guys who are *clearly* going the modern day route of the mail-order bride.


----------



## JayKay PE

*keeps watching youtube videos instead of netflix backlog*

I wish Netflix allowed my whole list to be seen on my tv, instead of cherry picking what it shows.  Like, right now it only seems to be showing long series when I'm more interested in just watching a movie.  And I hate searching through the app/on my laptop for my whole list.  *sigh*


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone watch The Outer Banks?  caught the first episode, but I get these feeling this is turning into 90210 meets Into the Blue?


----------



## JayKay PE

Started watching Absurd! Nature on Netflix.  My parents suggested it to me, saying it was hilarious, and the first episode starts out kinda aimed at kids?  Like a kids animal knowledge show that doesn't go deep into each animal, but gives a kinda quick 'fact' about the animal.  Then they started talking about scrotum necks and prostituting penguins being as 'pure as the New Jersey snow', and it got a bit more dirty.  Each episode is only 20 min long/there is only 12 episodes in the series, so I hope to finish it tonight so I can tell my mom to stop quoting it at me.


----------



## Supe

"Unorthodox" on Netflix was pretty good.  I had no idea just how crazy/antiquated some of those Williamsburg communities could be.  I had been to Brooklyn many times as a kid with a cousin who was a jeweler and always saw the Orthodox Jewish men as commonplace on the sidewalks, but never understood that things were so different in their homes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> "Unorthodox" on Netflix was pretty good.  I had no idea just how crazy/antiquated some of those Williamsburg communities could be.  I had been to Brooklyn many times as a kid with a cousin who was a jeweler and always saw the Orthodox Jewish men as commonplace on the sidewalks, but never understood that things were so different in their homes.


It's crazy there.  My first company had a ton of remediation properties in Williamsburg over there.  It's wild.  One of my favorite things was when I was in full PPE/winter clothes and get them to mistakenly shake my hand only to realize I'm a shiksa. They def look down on women, especially women working, so there was a lot of "I said this in the field, here is an email to back up what I said so they don't do whatever they want.".  Also, there was a ton of cash purchases for property.  As in, I'd be working on a site, someone random Orthodox man would come up and be like, "Will this be for sale?  It says $3MM on the listing, but I can pay $2MM in straight cash" and I'd be bailing a monitoring well being like, 'uh.  do I look like I make those decisions?'

Only time it gets scary is when they randomly started the bonfires to burn all their bread/non-kosher food before Passover (I think), but they didn't tell anyone...so I had to flee my worksite because they started like 20+ of these all over Brooklyn and were blocking a ton of major intersections with fires and I was worried I wouldn't be able to get home.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> "Unorthodox" on Netflix was pretty good.  I had no idea just how crazy/antiquated some of those Williamsburg communities could be.  I had been to Brooklyn many times as a kid with a cousin who was a jeweler and always saw the Orthodox Jewish men as commonplace on the sidewalks, but never understood that things were so different in their homes.


Watched this with Mrs. Ram.

I remember a friend of mine telling me they had their own "police" patrol of the community and pulled him over and was giving him a hard time until he pulled out his NYPD badge an told them all, politely, to eff off before he arrested them.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Binge watched Season 6 of Bosch.  Continues to be very good.  S7 is supposed to be the last season but guess it's better it goes off on a high note than overstay its welcome.


----------



## jeb6294

Not sure which is worse, me going back and watching previous seasons of 90 Day Fiancé, or the fact that I legit saw a guy I used to work with at the VA on the show. He wasn’t the dude marrying the Russian, it was his brother, but sure as shit, there he was. Guy was a weird jackass. After seeing his family/friends on TV, I got a much better idea why he was a weird jackass.


----------



## P-E

Watched the rest of the Chernobyl.  Good series.  Crazy what they had to do to contain it/prevent further disaster.

Coincidence that the anniversary of the incident was yesterday.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched the first episode of that but it was just too depressing (maybe will pick it back up)

We started watching WACO, now there is a little gem of federal government over-reach that I was surprised to find netflix making to be honest.

David Koresh wasnt a boy scout but I dont think 25 children needed to die to arrest a polygamist


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> I watched the first episode of that but it was just too depressing (maybe will pick it back up)
> 
> We started watching WACO, now there is a little gem of federal government over-reach that I was surprised to find netflix making to be honest.
> 
> David Koresh wasnt a boy scout but I dont think 25 children needed to die to arrest a polygamist


I couldn't stop watching.  I watched the first two and then the other three the next day.  The chief plant engineer was portrayed as a real jerk.   He ended up dying 9 years later from heart issues due to radiation.  I watched an interview of him taken the year before he died and he still didn't admit any responsibility.


----------



## mudpuppy

P-E said:


> I couldn't stop watching.  I watched the first two and then the other three the next day.  The chief plant engineer was portrayed as a real jerk.   He ended up dying 9 years later from heart issues due to radiation.  I watched an interview of him taken the year before he died and he still didn't admit any responsibility.


I really enjoyed it too--kind of depressing like RG said, but interesting to see the lengths they had to go to.  I remember when it happened--now I wonder how many Covid dramatizations we're going to see in a few years.


----------



## Supe

"Extraction" on Netflix was a pretty good action/shooter movie.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Note: "extraction" I'll put that on my watch list. Thanks!


----------



## JayKay PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Note: "extraction" I'll put that on my watch list. Thanks!


Ditto!


----------



## leggo PE

We watched Code 8 on Netflix the other day/week (I can't even remember these days) and I don't think I would recommend it. The premise for the movie was interesting enough, but somehow I didn't like the way the story was told very much. It seemed to skip a lot of points in the story that could have been better developed and told a better story.


----------



## snickerd3

since we dropped cable a couples months ago we are rewatching Eureka on Amazon prime.  I am in the middle of rewatching Stargate too.


----------



## ktulu

Our 20-year old college student told us the other day that he had never seen TITANIC. We watched it last night.


----------



## Violator

That is a Long Long movie!  How did he like it?


----------



## P-E

I never watched any of the 11 pink panther movies.  I watched the 1975 one after a couple beers.  Just goofy.  Cracked me up.


----------



## Road Guy

The kids and I finished up band of brothers last night - I think it was a good project to do (watching it) 

I looked up that Captain Sobel- man that was depressing - he ended up serving in Korea also- retired as a Lt.Col and tried to kill himself at 70- it left him blind and he died at a VA center 17 years later - no one, not even his 3 kids came to his funeral - 

RIP lt. Col Sobel


----------



## JayKay PE

Recently watched "The Willoughbys" on Netflix.  Was a cute kids movie and I actually really enjoyed it.  Lots of sarcasm and the animation was weird (wasn't sure if it was claymation), but I enjoyed it.

Also watched a documentary (A Secret Love) about a lesbian couple who got together in the 40s and who are still together after 60+ years, and one of the women was on the All-American Girls Professional Baseball League.  It was really good.  Really explained why they hid it from their families for so long, why it suddenly required them to 'reveal' it, and just how living like then during the past was so crazy.  Not going to lie, cried.


----------



## Supe

Finished "Waco", good short binge-worthy series.

Dangerous Lies - stunk, don't waste your time.  Super obvious plot, super cheesy ending.


----------



## Road Guy

I didnt figure out till the end that David Koresh was Tim Riggins from Friday Night lights..

Started Homeland - its defin intriguing enough that It wasted several hours over the weekend, but its hard seeing Captain Dick Winters as a bad guy..


----------



## Supe

I had recognized him from John Carter.


----------



## leggo PE

Last night, Mr. Leggo and I watched "Scott Pilgrim vs. The World" -- and we both *thoroughly* enjoyed it! Seriously, I haven't watched anything that good since I don't know when!

The description Netflix gives wouldn't have grabbed me, but this one from the NYT Best 50 movies on Netflix right now did: "Edgar Wright (“Baby Driver”) helms this unique action/comedy with a zippy graphic-novel aesthetic. Though it's based on a comic book series and filled with video game-inspired sequences, viewers need not be familiar with either; Wright merely borrows the high-energy visual language of those genres to tell his sweet story more exuberantly and playfully. “Pilgrim” snaps and crackles, veering from one disarming set piece to the next with verve and vitality; A.O. Scott praised its “speedy, funny, happy-sad spirit.” And it’s a “before they were stars” extravaganza, presciently filled with talented young actors (Brie Larson, Anna Kendrick, Aubrey Plaza, Mae Whitman, Alison Pill, and many more) who were just about to pop. "

I like Baby Driver, so I thought this would be a good movie to take a chance on. The way Wright works comic book-like and computer game-like special effects into the movie is quite awesome, and the writing in this movie is golden -- super funny in an often awkward manner. I definitely recommend!

And ha! Edgar Wright (the director) also did Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. This guy is good!


----------



## Supe

I always liked Mary Elizabeth Winstead.  Watching that movie weirded me out a bit at first though, since the girl who plays Knives looks a LOT like my first girlfriend from high school.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Last night, Mr. Leggo and I watched "Scott Pilgrim vs. The World" -- and we both *thoroughly* enjoyed it! Seriously, I haven't watched anything that good since I don't know when!
> 
> The description Netflix gives wouldn't have grabbed me, but this one from the NYT Best 50 movies on Netflix right now did: "Edgar Wright (“Baby Driver”) helms this unique action/comedy with a zippy graphic-novel aesthetic. Though it's based on a comic book series and filled with video game-inspired sequences, viewers need not be familiar with either; Wright merely borrows the high-energy visual language of those genres to tell his sweet story more exuberantly and playfully. “Pilgrim” snaps and crackles, veering from one disarming set piece to the next with verve and vitality; A.O. Scott praised its “speedy, funny, happy-sad spirit.” And it’s a “before they were stars” extravaganza, presciently filled with talented young actors (Brie Larson, Anna Kendrick, Aubrey Plaza, Mae Whitman, Alison Pill, and many more) who were just about to pop. "
> 
> I like Baby Driver, so I thought this would be a good movie to take a chance on. The way Wright works comic book-like and computer game-like special effects into the movie is quite awesome, and the writing in this movie is golden -- super funny in an often awkward manner. I definitely recommend!
> 
> And ha! Edgar Wright (the director) also did Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. This guy is good!


I love that one! My roommate in college introduced it to me. Mrs. Cheb isn't as big of a fan though, not really her style.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I love that one! My roommate in college introduced it to me. Mrs. Cheb isn't as big of a fan though, not really her style.


Bummer about Mrs. Cheb.

Mr. Leggo's style is normally action superhero movies and anything with Denzel Washington in it, and my style is more varied but I thought it was so funny! And Mr. Leggo was laughing just from the writing before any action happened, so I thought that was pretty great also.


----------



## JayKay PE

Watched 'The Half of It' on Netflix last night.  It was one of those 'coming of age' high school movies.  It was pretty well-written and I was happy because it didn't end the way stereotypical high-school-themed movies usually end (you know, jock falls in love with the cheerleader and everything is hunky-dory).  Really enjoyed it and understand why it was a Netflix top 10 in the US.


----------



## P-E

Watched Rise of Skywalker.  Had moments that reminded me of Independence Day.  Wasn't terrible, but wasn't impressed either.


----------



## Dleg

Just started watching Star Wars The Clone Wars season 7 on Disney +. My son and I prepared for it over the past month and a half by rewatching seasons 1-6. There are some clunkers in the original seasons for sure, but the whole series adds so much to the Star Wars saga that it really added to our enjoyment of the whole franchise. We're not very far into Season 7 yet, and don't have an opinion, but holy crap did Season 6 ever add to the main story, with tons of back story on some of the things mentioned just in passing in the movies, like Order 66 and the whole return from death Jedi thing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Resumed watching 'Refresh Man', a Taiwanese drama.  Forgot that the episodes were a solid 50+ minutes each and Netflix categorizes each 'show' as only one series.  So I'm currently on episode 16...of 28.  And I know the original series was only 17 episodes, so I think they just combined everything.


----------



## Supe

We finally restarted Breaking Bad.  Hopefully we can stick with it this time.  I forgot just how old that show really is, the phones/clothes/everything is so incredibly dated.


----------



## Road Guy

I think that's just New Mexico?  Anytime I drive there I feel like I am in a black and white movie, waiting for the original brat back to come around the corner!


----------



## MA_PE

I never watched BB.  Now that I’ve been to NM a couple of times, I might have to check it out.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> We finally restarted Breaking Bad.  Hopefully we can stick with it this time.  I forgot just how old that show really is, the phones/clothes/everything is so incredibly dated.


We restarted it a few months ago (maybe end of last year?) and have made it into the middle of the last season... But honestly, it's been too intense of a show to watch lately.


----------



## Dleg

Finished Star Wars/Clone Wars Season 7. Very good. My favorite SW characters are now Ahsoka and Maul. 

We went back into Rebels and re-watched the Ahsoka/Vader/Maul duel at the Sith temple after that. Great stuff.


----------



## Road Guy

I was never able to get into any of those when they came out, even less so now, I did read a ton of the SW books that came out in the 90's but for whatever reason I just couldn't ever stay interested in those cartoons..

Watched first episode of S2 Dead to Me, just as slow and dull as the first 7 episodes of S1


----------



## Road Guy

we watched "the convoy" last night (Amazon Prime) - makes me feel like I missed out on the 70's


----------



## Road Guy

finished up season 3 of homeland, have to say this show is intriguing, but its also kind of depressing.  I'll save future seasons for my next bout with insomnia!


----------



## leggo PE

We watched "The Lobster" on Netflix last night. It was weird, but good! The story was interesting.

We're also about half-way through "Uncut Gems". I'm not the biggest Adam Sandler fan, and the movie so far seems to be fairly chaotic in terms of storyline.


----------



## akwooly

Dead to me season 2.  getting annoyed because it is soooo slow.  this was the comment i had last season also. nothing happens until the final scene and i am like WTF?


----------



## Road Guy

So can I just skip to the last episode?
It’s very bad so far...


----------



## akwooly

I am about to. Last episode last scene.


----------



## envirotex

M. Gustave: You're looking so well darling, you really are. I don't know what sort of cream they put on you down at the morgue but, I want some.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched “Space Force” on Netflix over the weekend. Turned out to be pretty good, although, it looks like they were trying to save on their effects budget because some of the low/zero gravity scenes were funny.

I was a bit surprised that I actually had to search for it in Netflix. I got an email when it was released, but it didn’t show up in the usual “Netflix Originals” list.


----------



## JayKay PE

Binged a couple of Patton Oswalt/Tig Notaro/other comedian specials last night.  Forgot how funny some were.  Forgot how...unfunny some were.


----------



## Road Guy

Watched the 1st 3 episodes of space force, the chimpanzee one was hysterical.. the 3rd one was pretty slow.. will defin keep watching it - its not what I was expecting but its better than most anything else on

Do they ever say what the wife went to prison for?


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> Watched the 1st 3 episodes of space force, the chimpanzee one was hysterical.. the 3rd one was pretty slow.. will defin keep watching it - its not what I was expecting but its better than most anything else on
> 
> Do they ever say what the wife went to prison for?



No they do not. I believe there is only mention of her being in for 40-60 years.


----------



## jeb6294

I ended up watching all of season 3 of “Ozark”...it’s just one of those shows that keeps me watching. Definitely left it open for season 4.


----------



## leggo PE

"13th" on Netflix. Go watch it.


----------



## csb

I tried watching the Ep 1 of S2 of Dead to Me and I just can't. Instead I'm binging Schitt's Creek.


----------



## Supe

Just finished Season 3 of Breaking Bad - the writers do a good job of stretching it out.


----------



## Road Guy

Space Force gets a little worse with each episode...


----------



## snickerd3

half way through season 4 of Bones (rewatching).   Archeologist/anthropologist was one of the things I wanted to be as a kid...but learned early on that there wasn't a lot of money in it and moved on to something else quickly.


----------



## jeb6294

“Snow Piercer” on TNT. Better than the movie, but if you’ve had the misfortune of seeing the movie, you know that’s not saying much.

If you get down to it, it’s basically just a a crime drama set on a giant ridiculous apocalyptic train rather than a city.


----------



## Road Guy

that movie creeped me the fuck out - cant do the series..


----------



## jeb6294

Been too long since I saw the movie, and they haven’t talked about it in the series yet, but did they ever try and explain why some idiot thought it would be a good idea to use a giant train to survive the apocalypse? Seems to me a building complex would be much more effective and efficient.


----------



## Supe

The movie was pretty indirect about it.  I think the premise was that all other parts of the earth were deemed to be "uninhabitable" and the freezing came on pretty rapidly, whereas the train was powered by perpetual motion and designed for those conditions as part of a luxury rail line.  So the train was already available and could provide its own fuel/warmth/resources.

Finally made it through season 4 of Breaking Bad, one to go.  Show DEFINITELY gets better in the later seasons.  I still feel pretty meh about the early ones, and feel like they probably could have cut the total # down by at least a third without any detriment to the story.


----------



## Road Guy

I dont know which was worse, the bug jello or the little kids used as spare parts.. defin one of those movies I dont ever need to see again!


----------



## envirotex

Just Friends with Ryan Reynolds.  Never watch this movie.  Although, the little brother fights are pretty much, spot on.


----------



## leggo PE

We watched "Da 5 Bloods" on Netflix last night. It's Spike Lee's newest film. Really intense; very good story. As I expected, Lee intertwined archival footage with filmed footage for the movie really smoothly. I honestly don't know a whole lot about the Vietnam War, but did have a few takeaways from this movie. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Road Guy

I saw the trailer and it looked pretty good - was it the Korean war or Vietnam?


----------



## Dleg

Vietnam. But I haven't seen it yet, and probably won't. I'd like to, but too many sensitive people in my house who don't like war movies! I haven't been able to watch Midway or 1917 yet, both of which i really want to see.


----------



## envirotex

1917 is really good.


----------



## Road Guy

The new Midway is pretty bad ( in terms of storytelling) just watch the original..


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> I saw the trailer and it looked pretty good - was it the Korean war or Vietnam?


Vietnam War, I totally mistyped that! It's fixed now.


----------



## leggo PE

Dleg said:


> Vietnam. But I haven't seen it yet, and probably won't. I'd like to, but too many sensitive people in my house who don't like war movies! I haven't been able to watch Midway or 1917 yet, both of which i really want to see.


Yeah, then unfortunately, I wouldn't recommend it. They do some flashback scenes of the characters' time in the war, and then there are also some somewhat gruesome parts in the present day. Take this with a grain of salt, as my tolerance for blood and violence in film is not very high, though I will still watch the movies and just cover my eyes in the gruesome parts.


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> The new Midway is pretty bad ( in terms of storytelling) just watch the original..


I'm just in it for the planes, ships, and explosions.


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching "F is for Family."


----------



## Road Guy

I didnt even think the action scenes were all that good - it was like watching someone play a video game..

  But the Midway story is just so good that it pissed me off they didn't really portray the outmaneuvering that the US Navy did to win those battles, being           outnumbered they way they were, sure there was some luck involved, but if that had went the other direction it would have been a much longer war effort.

F is for Family is pretty funny, but I can only take it in 1-2 episodes at a time. I loved when the guy drove his son to the recruiting office...  _now if the Vietnamese are as tough as the Koreans, you better make sure to learn to shoot straight!_


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> F is for Family is pretty funny, but I can only take it in 1-2 episodes at a time.


I agree, a few episodes at a time is good.


----------



## Road Guy

Watched a few of the new Unsolved Mysteries series on Netflix - they were okay but defin lacking IMO, and then I found some of the original Unsolved Mysteries on amazon prime - with Robert Stack, one thing is for certain, there have been, and always will be sadly, some very fucked up people in this world that will do just about anything for $400..


----------



## csb

I can't let this thread go by and not mentioned that I watched Hamilton Friday night.


----------



## Road Guy

-1


----------



## csb

+34534 LOTR because it includes camaraderie.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Sideways (Amazon Prime)

Floor is Lava (Netflix)


----------



## leggo PE

We watched "Green Room" on Netflix the other day. It was actually very well done, though I had never heard of it and also though I did not enjoy the violence (I'm not a fan of gore, I've realized). 

The plot is basically a punk band (in their 20s) at the end of a tour that didn't make them much money ends up playing a show at an alt-right/Neo-Nazi venue in the middle of nowhere, Oregon. They accidentally witness some shit and then become hostages and have to work their way out of the situation.

It was done in such a real way that I actually had trouble going to sleep that night, and was still thinking about the movie a few days later. It was pretty unsettling to me, but I'd recommend it regardless.


----------



## psustruct

Watching Hanna right now.  Until my PPI class starts.....


----------



## JayKay PE

Watched 'The Breadwinner' last night, an animated about a little girl living under Taliban rule.  It was pretty good, tbh, and didn't shy away from the more serious issues.


----------



## leggo PE

We watched "Frida" on Netflix last night. I'd never seen it, though had heard of it. I quite liked it. I thought the cinematography was pretty cool! And a great story told, too.


----------



## akwooly

finally watched the mandalorian


----------



## Dleg

akwooly said:


> finally watched the mandalorian


And?


----------



## Road Guy

Chickey Nuggies!!!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> And?


The whole family enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next season!


----------



## Supe

We started Raising Dion.  For a family-friendly show, not too bad.  Synopsis - widow scientist-ish husband killed during a storm, young boy inherits and must learn to control newly-discovered superpowers.


----------



## Road Guy

Did anyone watch The Outer Banks?  I think I got to the episode where they may have found a haunted house and I didnt know if it was turning into a young adult version of stranger things?


----------



## Supe

"The Old Guard" on Netflix - not a bad action flick.  John Wick type fight sequences with Charlize Thereon.


----------



## snickerd3

We watched the Trolls World Tour Movie last night...yeah I can see why they released straight to digital platforms instead of waiting for the theaters to reopen.


----------



## Road Guy

In a moment of weakness I started watching upload on amazon..

premise - when you die you can _upload_ your consciousness to the "cloud" and live forever in a virtual world - 

But in the virtual world, if you want to eat Prime Rib, you gotta pay up!!!!!

- Its not the best but I found myself watching the next episodes..


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> In a moment of weakness I started watching upload on amazon..
> 
> premise - when you die you can _upload_ your consciousness to the "cloud" and live forever in a virtual world -
> 
> But in the virtual world, if you want to eat Prime Rib, you gotta pay up!!!!!
> 
> - Its not the best but I found myself watching the next episodes..


I watched all of it. It was pleasant enough.


----------



## snickerd3

Amazon has some Gallagher shows!!!!


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> "The Old Guard" on Netflix - not a bad action flick.  John Wick type fight sequences with Charlize Thereon.


Watched that the other day...I gave it a solid “meh”. Not bad, but not great either.


----------



## Dothracki PE

My wife and I are almost finished with the second season of The Alienist on TNT. 

I also started the second season of The Umbrella Academy on Netflix.


----------



## Road Guy

Watching Cobra Kai &amp; so far it’s really good.

Strike Hard

Strike Fast

No Mercy!

hopefully this time the good guys win!!


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm almost ashamed to say we've been watching some Married at First Sight on Hulu. For the match makers being "experts" they sure do have a low success rate of only 26%. We can tell why a lot of these people end up single. Some of them definitely aren't ready for marriage.

We also watch an episode of Black Mirror on Netflix every once in a while. To me, it's like a modern version of the Twlight Zone, which I enjoy. S4 E1 is a good place to start. It's like the TZ because the episodes don't run together and contain different stories in different parts of time.

Probably will start Cobra Kai soon.


----------



## Road Guy

OK season 2 of cobra Kai sucks but season 1 was excellent!


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Dothracki said:


> My wife and I are almost finished with the second season of The Alienist on TNT.
> 
> I also started the second season of The Umbrella Academy on Netflix.


i'm finishing up season 1 of Umbrella Academy! can't wait to see what happens in season 2

currently watching adventure time and moesha w/ spouse


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> OK season 2 of cobra Kai sucks but season 1 was excellent!


Season 1 was hilarious! I really liked it, cheesy montages and all.


----------



## Orchid PE

Just binged season 2. I liked it. Definitely more serious, though.


----------



## Road Guy

Season 3 should start with Elizabeth Shue walking in looking to get back with Johnny....


----------



## Dleg

We just re-watched seasons 1-3 of The Expanse, and then Season 4. What an excellent science fiction series. We rewatched primarily because my son has become obsessed with hypothetical future spaceship engine design, but the second viewing was no less exciting than the first.  Looking forward to Season 5 in December (?).


----------



## Road Guy

I still cant get past the 3rd episode - puts me to sleep.. the internet says I have to suffer through all of season 1 before it "gets good"


----------



## Supe

I couldn't do it either.  His hat also really bothers me for some reason.


----------



## Road Guy

Netlfix must have wanted to follow suit with "Away" -gave that 3 episodes as well and its pretty awful..

Im seriously thinking about just getting basic cable for a couple of months and ditching netflix / hulu - really struggle to find much -unless there is going to be another gem like Cobra Kai?


----------



## Ble_PE

We're watching The Wire right now on HBO Max (we get it free with our AT&amp;T internet). We had never seen it and had heard a lot of good things about it and so far it's been great.


----------



## Dleg

I enjoyed every episode of The Expanse, but it does get more exciting in Season 1 later on. Give it a chance. Season 2 is very action packed, as well as 3. Season 4 slows down a little but still very good. The hat is made fun of by other characters, too.

Apparently there are 9 books in the original series, with a 10th in the works. Each season has been loosely based off 1 book. So maybe 10 seasons in the series, if it keeps up. They certainly set themselves up with a story structure that provides for a lot of expansion.


----------



## Dleg

We began watching Cobra Kai last night and I am really enjoying it. It was hard to turn off for bed time.


----------



## Road Guy

I cannot stand the adult Daniel character - hope he gets his ass beat in S3!

I am looking forward to this new season of Fargo with Chris Rock - I thought the last 3 seasons were really good- will be weird to not be able to binge watch them though..


----------



## Dleg

Dammit you mean he doesn't get his ass beat in Seasons 1-2???!!!


----------



## Road Guy

Sorry for the spoiler - but no- not even close.... it’s the only bad part of the series...


----------



## Orchid PE

You mean he doesn't get his face kicked in seasons 1-2.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah we just finished Season 1, and it remained good but the tension of all the misunderstandings and near-reconciliations is getting pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Orchid PE

Let us know what you think of season 2.


----------



## Road Guy

So I read through some comcast junk mail and I can get cable added to my internet for cheaper than what I am paying for just internet - And even slightly faster internet than what I have at the moment - 

Like I can "cut the invisible cord to netflix / hulu and save money"!  I will have to check the other cable thread but I think I predicted this a few years ago?

We normally do sling through the holidays so I can see my HS Crush Jenny Garth in 100 different cheesy XMAS shows  but my only real drawback to cable is I dont want to have a "Cable Box" - I just have a tv on the wall, nothing esle, and dont really want anything - Does anyone know if you can stream Xfinity / Comcast through any sort of app?


----------



## Supe

Dunno, but my sister said Comcast is the absolute worst of the worst when it comes to customer service/billing issues.  She actually ended up with some VP on the phone one day with a "how did you even get this number" response just to fix her shit.


----------



## Road Guy

We have them now for just internet and have had them off and on for 15 years probably, no real issues. 

But there isnt a viable 2nd option where we live.

And some people can also suck as customers too


----------



## Violator

We started watching Red Oaks.  It seems like this series was made as an excuse to find something for the out of work Mad About You B actors to do in their free time.


----------



## Supe

Watched "Alive" on Netflix - Korean zombie flick.  Had one or two pretty good parts, but was otherwise very meh and the ending very predictable.


----------



## jeb6294

I'm sure it was mentioned before when the first season came out, but Season 2 of "The Boys" has started on Amazon Prime. Amazon needs to get on the Netflix bandwagon and release whole seasons rather than one episode a week, but other than that, it's still a good watch.


----------



## Road Guy

That was one I couldnt get into either, may give it another try - it defin was a little strange the first couple of episodes..


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> I'm sure it was mentioned before when the first season came out, but Season 2 of "The Boys" has started on Amazon Prime. Amazon needs to get on the Netflix bandwagon and release whole seasons rather than one episode a week, but other than that, it's still a good watch.


Would you say you have to be into the superhero genre to enjoy it?


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> Would you say you have to be into the superhero genre to enjoy it?


No. If anything, I'd say it's more like real life if there were such things as super heroes. Sure Superman is a great guy and all, but after a while don't you think he'd get tired of having to be a goody two shoes all the time?


----------



## Road Guy

Is Mad men worth watching?

Scraping the barrell here!


----------



## Orchid PE

We tried Mad Men, but it never really hooked us. We didn't make it through the first season.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Is Mad men worth watching?
> 
> Scraping the barrell here!


We really liked the early seasons in particular, but it fizzled out some when they moved into the 1970's.


----------



## JayKay PE

I watched the "Cuties" movie on Netflix that was causing all the stir.  I mean, you're supposed to be mildly uncomfortable watching it, since it is pre-teens learning to dance provocatively, but it's also a pretty solid commentary about growing up as a girl surrounded by social media telling you one thing, your peers telling you another, and your family telling you another.  Solid film, prob wouldn't watch it again because it wasn't that exciting, but it wasn't the 'raging pedophilia movie from France' that a lot of people made it seem to be on social media.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Solid film, prob wouldn't watch it again because it wasn't that exciting, but it was the 'raging pedophilia movie from France' that a lot of people made it seem to be on social media.


Wait, it* was *or it *wasn’t* the raging pedophilia movie* *from France?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Wait, it* was *or it *wasn’t* the raging pedophilia movie* *from France?


WASN'T OMG.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> WASN'T OMG.


*quickly goes to edit original post*


----------



## leggo PE

That's what I thought you meant! I was very confused when I got to the end of your post and you had said the opposite, which basically contradicted everything you'd written before.


----------



## Road Guy

I generally just make a habit of not watching a show with very young girls and anything dance related (even the dozens of other ones out there, dance moms or something?) - even back to the John Bonet Ramsey stuff, that type of stuff just always seemed odd to me. So before it started making the headlines it was one I mentally checked as "not watching" when it came up on the netflix

Our kids HS, in addition to the cheer leaders they take it down a notch lower and have a "poms" squad which basically goes out and twerks right after the marching band is done..  again not a prude or baptist, I enjoy going to Freemont Street, just dont need to see a 14 year old doing that, and hope most people dont.

_____

All of us Engineers should see how netflix does with this challenger show - I want to see it because NASA blamed the engineers for not speaking up before the explosion.. I am curious to see the netlfix spin they like to put on most of there stuff.. like somehow it will really be the midwest farmers fault or something


----------



## jeb6294

I read some of the hub-bub about “Cuties” and almost watched it just to see what the fuss was about, but realized I had absolutely zero interest in watching it no matter how many headlines it’s getting.

From the sound of it, sounds like people acting shocked after raising up guttersluts like Cardi B, Nicki Minaj or any one of the Kardashians as role models.


----------



## ktulu

We watched The Social Dilemma last night. Definitely a thought provoker and made us do some self diagnosis.


----------



## Supe

ktulu said:


> We watched The Social Dilemma last night. Definitely a thought provoker and made us do some self diagnosis.


I've deliberately avoided this based solely on the outrage I know I will feel by watching it.


----------



## Ble_PE

ktulu said:


> We watched The Social Dilemma last night. Definitely a thought provoker and made us do some self diagnosis.


We watched this last night. I thought I had a pretty good idea of how social networking sites did their thing, but it was a bit eye opening to learn more about the way that they limit the things that you see or get recommended based on what they feel you want to see. It definitely gives credence to the idea that people have "safe spaces" online where they can be exposed only to things that they believe in. 

It's absolutely a whole new world out there and I'm still not sure how to keep my kids sheltered from it.


----------



## Orchid PE

ktulu said:


> We watched The Social Dilemma last night. Definitely a thought provoker and made us do some self diagnosis.


Watching now. 50 minutes in, definitely a good documentary.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Watched the High Score docu-series. It was excellent! So much nostalgia and really cool music to boot.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Trying to finish up sneaky pete S3 - enjoyable but a step down from the last 2 seasons.
> 
> Anyone watch Imposters (Netflix) 1st season was really good -


I randomly downloaded Imposters for my recent trip to NM.  I was intrigued and got my wife into it too.  We’re through the first 6 episodes of Season 1 and still watching.  It’s starting to get silly/complex imho.


----------



## leggo PE

Cross-posting here that I accidentally went into a deeper discussion of The Social Dilemma over in the Flat Earther's thread!


----------



## Road Guy

- continued from that thread-

I do think there are _some_ good things about it, i.e. if you dont live near family. My wife goes about half the year without it and then feels bad that she doesnt know what the family is doing and then gets back on.

No one seems to communicate major news outside of the_ family fb chat_ and then she feels bad,oh I didnt know Uncle So an So had Cancer cause I wasnt on FB...

  be nice if people just picked up the phone every now and then!


----------



## csb

I had stopped posting as much on Facebook because I was sick of my mother being up in my business and so if I don't broadcast my business then I'm better, but then I watched that and it feels like looking at a bomb. 

In a real navel gazing kind of experiment, stop posting on Facebook and see how many of your friends notice. I have a friend that post a bit and I notice when she's been quiet and I know it's time to reach out. I don't think most of us notice- we're just scrolling through whatever. 

The look of remorse on most of their faces when talking about things they developed was telling to me. They all seemed to go, "We didn't think it was going to go like this." 

I liked that they used Vincent Kartheiser from Mad Men as the triple dude who tries to get them to engage and the son is the kid from Santa Clarita Diet.


----------



## Road Guy

alright I will give it a whirl when I have netlfix back (holding out until S3 Cobra Kai!)

Just so many of netlfix's documentaries remind me of that series where the guy ate Mcdonalds every day for a month. Like ughh what do you think would happen? Most people who eat McDonalds more than 5X a month are  unhealthy..

To me, in a way, netflix has become like FB, Twitter, etc - they want to influence - , I am a lot like Johnny, I like muscle cars, martial arts, motley crue, why do you keep showing me how I might be interested in &lt;insert stupid netflix docuseries of the week here&gt; ??


----------



## Orchid PE

What's a WiFi?


----------



## leggo PE

csb said:


> I liked that they used Vincent Kartheiser from Mad Men as the triple dude who tries to get them to engage and the son is the kid from Santa Clarita Diet.


This was super, duper creepy and effective for me! I mean, I know it was exaggerated and made up, but it linked well with the guys talking who were like "it is literally a group of like 15 or 20 dudes making decisions that have huge repercussions on the users of [insert social media app/website]".


----------



## Orchid PE

Those three guys are a pretty good representation of the AI that's going on in the background.


----------



## Supe

We started watching Bly Manor.  It's from the people who did Haunting of Hill House.  Considering how much we loved Haunting of Hill House, this show suuuuucks.  Not scary, story not interesting, characters not interesting, acting is poor.  We're maybe five episodes in waiting for it to get better, but there's not a single character I even give a shit about.  I am basically only watching it at this point because Mrs. Supe and Junior want to watch it, and spotting the ghosts in the background is like an adult game of Where's Waldo.


----------



## Road Guy

About half way through Utopia (Amazon) - really good in a weird comic  book comes to life and kill you kind of way.. hope it doesn’t turn into “the maze runner” series..,


----------



## csb

Watched Palm Springs on Hulu. It features Andy Samberg and Cristin Millinoti (from "How I Met Your Mother"). I enjoyed it; it was kind of a nice escape. It's the chillest I've ever seen Andy Samberg in anything.


----------



## Supe

Started Helstrom on Hulu - seems OK after one episode.  

Watched The Handmaiden on Prime.  There are some very prolific lesbian sex scenes in it (which in all fairness is supposed to show relationship development between two characters), but if you look past that, it's a really good movie with twists, double crosses, and a seriously f'd up uncle.  It's a Korean film, but if you liked Parasite, you'll probably like this.  Just don't watch it with your kids.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone watching the new Fargo season?

I was looking foreward to Chris Rock on this years but Its been really slow.. Ive really liked all the previous seasons..


----------



## Supe

Regular TV, but I really liked the new season of Archer.  I had no idea it was intended to be the last before being renewed for one more about two weeks ago.  So much better than the stupid coma seasons, felt like "classic" Archer.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> We started watching Bly Manor.  It's from the people who did Haunting of Hill House.  Considering how much we loved Haunting of Hill House, this show suuuuucks.  Not scary, story not interesting, characters not interesting, acting is poor.  We're maybe five episodes in waiting for it to get better, but there's not a single character I even give a shit about.  I am basically only watching it at this point because Mrs. Supe and Junior want to watch it, and spotting the ghosts in the background is like an adult game of Where's Waldo.


I watched the first two episodes last night.  definitely a little slow on character development.  With the return of the 80s fashion I wasn't sure if it was present day or really set back in the 80's...had to look it up.  the au pair's mirror friend is the only one that truly startles me.  They need to speed up her backstory a bit.


----------



## Violator

It was hard to finish the first ep.


----------



## leggo PE

Recently, we watched "The Ritual" on Netflix and "Hereditary" on Amazon. I was talking with some friends about how I was looking to be really, truly scared, but haven't found a movie that has done it for me. I guess I want the jump scares, not the creepy scares?

"The Ritual" was okay, and parts were kinda scary, but I think Mr. Leggo got more scared than I did. I thought one of the characters was really funny, and that took away from any potential scariness. It was a bit gory, which is not really my thing, but not overly so, and it was fairly easy to predict as the movie went on.

"Hereditary" was definitely creepy, and went kinda crazy and weird, but was pretty good! Not jump scary at all, but unsettling... For instance, sometimes it was hard to tell what was reality, what was consciousness, etc.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> We started watching Bly Manor.  It's from the people who did Haunting of Hill House.  Considering how much we loved Haunting of Hill House, this show suuuuucks.  Not scary, story not interesting, characters not interesting, acting is poor.  We're maybe five episodes in waiting for it to get better, but there's not a single character I even give a shit about.  I am basically only watching it at this point because Mrs. Supe and Junior want to watch it, and spotting the ghosts in the background is like an adult game of Where's Waldo.






snickerd3 said:


> I watched the first two episodes last night.  definitely a little slow on character development.  With the return of the 80s fashion I wasn't sure if it was present day or really set back in the 80's...had to look it up.  the au pair's mirror friend is the only one that truly startles me.  They need to speed up her backstory a bit.


so I finished watching bly manor yesterday...wow that was horrible.  That was more of a love story than an a scary story.  I've they want to make a "Haunting of..." collection they really need to step it up.


----------



## Supe

I still haven't watched the rest, and am not sure I'll even bother.


----------



## Bot-Man

Watched The Queens Gambit. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Understanding chess will definitely add to it. It’s a limited series so it isn’t a deep investment.  
We are currently watching Outlander. The premise seemed a bit much for my tastes but my assistant convinced me to give it a try. I will admit I am hooked. I realized this when I found myself googling historical events that take place in the show and wanting to buy a kilt. 
 There are three seasons currently on Netflix with two more on Starz. Two more are in the making.


----------



## JayKay PE

Bot-Man said:


> Watched The Queens Gambit. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Understanding chess will definitely add to it. It’s a limited series so it isn’t a deep investment.


I really enjoyed this series.  I started watching it and had to force myself to stop when it was bedtime.  Very nice that it was a limited series, so it was dragged out over 10+ episodes.  One of the main reasons I don't get into series is that they're too long and I tend to lose interest (no matter how good the writing is).

It's mid-November, which means all the trash Christmas-themed rom coms are coming out.  I watched two yesterday (A Country Christmas and Christmas with a Prince) as well as the new Jingle Jangle musical.  Jingle Jangle was actually super cute/good.  I was little overwhelmed by the camerawork sometimes, since there is so much going on with the singing and the costumes, but I might rewatch it to catch all the lyrics etc.

But more trash Christmas/Holiday-themed rom coms are coming out, so, yeah. that's prob my whole watching history for the next month.


----------



## Supe

Only watched the first episode of Queen's Gambit but thought it was very well done.  Will probably binge the rest this weekend.


----------



## snickerd3

Watched the preview for the Queen's gambit...looks decent.

Nothing christmas/winter related until after thanksgiving here.


----------



## Road Guy

I am trying to finish out the season finale of Homeland, but the whole blackhawk accident and lack of any real support for those type of passengers just seems a tad too unrealistic to me..


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I am trying to finish out the season finale of Homeland, but the whole blackhawk accident and lack of any real support for those type of passengers just seems a tad too unrealistic to me..


Just get past that part and it's one of the best seasons of Homeland to date, IMO.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm trying.. im liking it so far, just that part was like what?

I also finally realized that Carrie was the female lead in Terminator 3 (the daughter of the air force general who set up skynet 3.0)

I miss "The Americans"  I thought that was a prety good spy show..


----------



## leggo PE

I've watched the first two episodes of "The Queen's Gambit" as well, and am liking it. I plan to watch one episode at a time... I don't have time to binge things these days. This girl's got crap to do!

Also, I'm trying to keep up with this season of "The Great British Baking Show"... I think I'm an episode behind though!


----------



## envirotex

Love the Great British Baking Show...I like to have it on in the background while I'm making dinner...Saving the holiday episodes for next week...

Also, Peaky Blinders!!!! Just finishing up season 1...hopefully, the rest is as good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Season 2 of The Crown is out on Netflix and I'm so excited. I really love that show.


3 years later...FINALLY started The Crown. It's excellent!

I don't give two pence about the royal family, but I'm super into the story for its own sake, the set, costumes, and music. Respek.


----------



## snickerd3

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> 3 years later...FINALLY started The Crown. It's excellent!
> 
> I don't give two pence about the royal family, but I'm super into the story for its own sake, the set, costumes, and music. Respek.


I just started season 4.  While they embellish the story, they are set on true events.  I did learn a bit about history that I didn't know.


----------



## jeb6294

It’s only been the first episode so they’ve still got plenty of time to screw it up, but “Big Sky” was pretty good. Story picked up from the get go and ended with a bang.


----------



## Supe

Four episodes in to Queens Gambit and still loving it.  The lead actress is awesome.  I wonder what her personality is like in real life, because she absolutely nails the whole INTJ aspect of the role.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched Big Sky also. thought it was pretty good, its getting shredded in the "reviews" on imdb not sure why.

Lost interest in Homeland around Ep 7 - probbaly just going to skip to the final episode.

Started watching "A Teacher"   - I keep seeing reviews about how this show is "so brave" not seeing that yet - I am just watching to see Zoe from House of Cards again?


----------



## Violator

I really didn't expect that ending on Big Sky!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Also, I'm trying to keep up with this season of "The Great British Baking Show"... I think I'm an episode behind though!


I refuse to begin the current season until they have all the episodes out.  Def a series that I like to binge over a weekend when I'm feeling blue.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE, I still have not watched 'The Crown'.  

In other news, my parents started watching something called 'Ninja Nun' (I think) on netflix.  Mom says it's hilarious.  Dad is taking it seriously.  I need to start watching it/it is actually on my list, but I'm ultra lazy about watching things.

Oh.  And super late, but I finally started watching 'The Handmaiden Tales', only the first 20-minutes of the first episode.  Not a lot like the book, imho, but it's super satirical right now, so I'm hoping they take some aspects of the book and broaden them out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I hate Matt Lucas and he is killing GBBO for me.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I hate Matt Lucas and he is killing GBBO for me.


That's too bad. I don't mind him. Though I do wonder what happened to the other host from last season. Don't really need an answer to that question, but why the switch?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> That's too bad. I don't mind him. Though I do wonder what happened to the other host from last season. Don't really need an answer to that question, but why the switch?


She moved on to pursue other projects


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> That's too bad. I don't mind him. Though I do wonder what happened to the other host from last season. Don't really need an answer to that question, but why the switch?


the producers switched tv companies...bbc to channel 4.  Mel/sue/Mary had BBC contracts and/or were loyal to BBC.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> 3 years later...FINALLY started The Crown. It's excellent!
> 
> I don't give two pence about the royal family, but I'm super into the story for its own sake, the set, costumes, and music. Respek.


I just finished Season 4 on Saturday. Such a great show!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

A WILD @civilrobot APPEARS


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> the producers switched tv companies...bbc to channel 4.  Mel/sue/Mary had BBC contracts and/or were loyal to BBC.


Yeah, that switch happened two seasons ago. I knew about that one. Then they had two new hosts + Pru as the replacement for Mary Berry, starting two seasons ago. Then one of the new hosts jumped ship between the first and second seasons after the channel/tv company change, which is what I was asking about. Lycee said that host went to pursue personal projects instead (which seems suspect to me, but I haven't delved into any possible drama there). I do think there was a decent amount of drama with the switch from BBC, what with both hosts and one judge not moving forward with the switch at the time.


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, that switch happened two seasons ago. I knew about that one. Then they had two new hosts + Pru as the replacement for Mary Berry, starting two seasons ago. Then one of the new hosts jumped ship between the first and second seasons after the channel/tv company change, which is what I was asking about. Lycee said that host went to pursue personal projects instead (which seems suspect to me, but I haven't delved into any possible drama there). I do think there was a decent amount of drama with the switch from BBC, what with both hosts and one judge not moving forward with the switch at the time.


Not that far in the series yet.  hadnt heard about that one.  just finished the first season of no Mary Berry


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, that switch happened two seasons ago. I knew about that one. Then they had two new hosts + Pru as the replacement for Mary Berry, starting two seasons ago. Then one of the new hosts jumped ship between the first and second seasons after the channel/tv company change, which is what I was asking about. Lycee said that host went to pursue personal projects instead (which seems suspect to me, but I haven't delved into any possible drama there). I do think there was a decent amount of drama with the switch from BBC, what with both hosts and one judge not moving forward with the switch at the time.


Sandy and Noel were hosts for 3 seasons. 




chart from wiki, cut off the winner column in case someone is behind on season 10 (which is collection 7 on netflix in the US)

Series 3 is GBBS: The Beginnings on Netflix. Series 1 &amp; 2 aren't on Netflix.

And then a couple of other series are out of order between the US and UK.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We're v serious about GBBO


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> We're v serious about GBBO


Oh gotcha! I guess I'm not as serious about it haha. Thanks for the accurate correction! I just know that between the previous season, and the current season, on Netflix, Noel stayed host and Matt (your favorite, ) replaced the other, who I can't even remember the name of! Because this is information my brain apparently doesn't want to hold onto.

Anyway, I mainly like GBBO for the contestants and the crazy challenges! And, of course, it's always entertaining to watch the contestants be like, "wtf is this", but in their very generally polite British way, when given a challenge, but then oftentimes amazingly pull it off!


----------



## snickerd3

LyceeFruit PE said:


> We're v serious about GBBO


And Paul's Blue eyes...


----------



## snickerd3

ktulu said:


> We watched The Social Dilemma last night. Definitely a thought provoker and made us do some self diagnosis.


Decided to watch after all the posts about it.  Scary how things can have unintended side effects.  interesting watch.  

We already limit internet usage, no social media, no cellphones (minisnick has old samsung but it is not attached to a calling plan. Just a small tablet essentially) wish I could just delete youtube completely but the teachers are using you tube videos for this whole remote teaching business so they don't have to teach science or read books aloud and the school district has started using youtube instead of FB live for broadcasting meetings and such.


----------



## jeb6294

So, the wife caught me. She got home from work earlier than I thought and she caught me. Hi, my name is Jeb and I watch "The Handmaid's Tale'.

She is already in to season 3 and I caught a little bit of it when she was watching...enough to get me watching it from the beginning and now I'm part way through season 2. Guess I didn't watch it before because I figured it was more of a chick flick.


----------



## snickerd3

I've been watching Call the Midwife.  It's not all about having babies, although there is at least one born each episode.  They hit on a lot topics, pandemic outbreaks in poor east london of the 1940-50s, still birth, abortion, senior care, mental health, health education, social injustices (race, LGBTQ, etc..)


----------



## akwooly

Cocomelon


----------



## JayKay PE

Dance Dreams Hot Chocolate Nutcracker - Pretty good.  Documentary about one of the oldest black-established ballet troupes that is all kids/non-professionals under 20.  Super interesting to learn about the history of the production and all the hard work the kids go through.

...but I really need to find a production of the Nutcracker to watch.  I hope some of the professional ballet troupes are maybe life-streaming or having a recording this season.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm slowly watching Tiger King. But I last watched Community. I'm on Season 4.


----------



## jeb6294

Wife just watched the first episode of “Big Sky”. Since I’d already seen it, I knew what was coming. Her exact reaction at the end...”da fuck?!?!”


----------



## Road Guy

mid season finale also ends with a bang!


----------



## Road Guy

netflix is trash...

https://screenrant.com/cobra-kai-season-3-aisha-robinson-nichole-brown-left-why/


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> netflix is trash...
> 
> https://screenrant.com/cobra-kai-season-3-aisha-robinson-nichole-brown-left-why/


But did she leave because of Netflix? Sometimes I think these no-name actors who suddenly blow up get too cocky and decide they’re going to leave cause they be “famous” now. Then they vanish until they show up on some cheesy SciFy made-for-TV movie.


----------



## Road Guy

no she just wasnt asked back for S3 ( I do think its been a few years since S2) they couldnt find a part for her - you know progressive netflix cant find a spot for the chubby girl learning karate and gaining some self confidence..


----------



## csb

I'm watching A Teacher and good gosh could the transitions through time be handled a little better.


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Oh gotcha! I guess I'm not as serious about it haha. Thanks for the accurate correction! I just know that between the previous season, and the current season, on Netflix, Noel stayed host and Matt (your favorite, ) replaced the other, who I can't even remember the name of! Because this is information my brain apparently doesn't want to hold onto.
> 
> Anyway, I mainly like GBBO for the contestants and the crazy challenges! And, of course, it's always entertaining to watch the contestants be like, "wtf is this", but in their very generally polite British way, when given a challenge, but then oftentimes amazingly pull it off!


Just got up to the season with matt...definitely not a fan either.  They just don't gel like Noel and Sandi did.


----------



## kevo_55

Signed up for HBO Max and watched WW1984.

Movie was just ok. I'll be cancelling HBO Max at the end of next month.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched that as well and It was kind of a hard to follow story line.  I liked the first one better- we had gotten a free month of HBO max somehow, but like usual, there just isnt much to watch on it. Spend more time scrolling than watching.

High point of the weekend my grown kids had found the CD of the Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer (the 1964 version) but it was pretty neat to see them watching that and laughing like they did when they were 7.


----------



## kevo_55

Claymation FTW!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

kevo_55 said:


> HBO Max and watched WW1984.


HBO Max is included with our TV/internet so we watched WW84. I want my 2 hours back, it was so bad.


----------



## leggo PE

I didn't mind WW84 so much, but definitely thought it was TOO LONG. Also, the story took WAY TOO LONG to get going. The first hour plus of the movie seemed like it was Gal Gidot and Chris Pine taking a tour of Washington DC.

Yes, the story was pretty lame, but! I thought the graphics at the end of the first movie (I know it's not the first, truly, but the first with Gal Gidot as Wonder Woman) just completely ruined the entire movie for me. So at least this one didn't do that!

Also, "Cheetah" is such a boring character name. Mr. Leggo and I think she should definitely have been named "Leopard Lady" instead.


----------



## csb

Leopard Lady totally sounds like a nickname I'd assign to a crazy neighbor.


----------



## Road Guy

I like Kristen Wiig  but didn’t really see her as a villain - sort of like Jake G? From the last spider man movie - I was like what? Really?


----------



## snickerd3

finished watching/all caught up on the following the last couple weeks

The great British Baking Show, Call the Midwife, The Crown, The Bridgertons, the good doctor

about 4 episodes into the Queens Gambit.   

about half way through season one of cobra kai


----------



## kevo_55

LOL! I love the Eagle Fang Karate in Cobra Kai!


----------



## snickerd3

kevo_55 said:


> LOL! I love the Eagle Fang Karate in Cobra Kai!


the flashbacks are AWESOME!   The show is okay.  can you say mid-life crisis...


----------



## jeb6294

Been watching the new version of “The Stand”. I like it, but I was a big Steven King fan when I was a kid. No big revelations since it’s a remake of something based on a book. This one is definitely rated R so it’s a lot more graphic than the original which was a made-for-TV miniseries.

On a related note, nothing was on the other night so I ended up finding “Maximum Overdrive” on the Rocky Channel. Couldn’t believe it, but the wife had never seen it. It was unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Supe

Just finished the first seasons of both "Alice in Borderland" and "Lupin". Really liked them both.


----------



## kevo_55

I watched the first season of Snowpiercer last weekend. It was not bad.

I'm just afraid that it will "loose some steam" as it continues.


----------



## snickerd3

There were a couple a shows on my netflix recommendations that I might try watching. some I have never heard of but have a couple seasons available.


----------



## Ble_PE

Finally started watching Cobra Kai with the Mrs. It's been great so far! I don't remember the last time I actually watched The Karate Kid, but it's funny to me how much nostalgia I have when they show the flashback scenes.


----------



## jeb6294

I couldn't sleep the other night and was so desperate that I ended up watching "69" on Hulu. I apologize, it was late and my mind wasn't right.

Basically just solidified my opinion about today's music industry being full of morons if they think Takashi 69 has any sort of talent. No reason at all why he ever should have had any sort relevance


----------



## JuliaNewman

Greenland with Gerard Butler, he's so handsome!


----------



## leggo PE

We watched "Chef" recently (on Netflix, I think, otherwise it was on HBO Max). It was really good! I recommend it for a feel good movie, especially if you like to see beautiful food!


----------



## Supe

Started "Designated Survivor" last night. Much better than actual politics.


----------



## mudpuppy

Supe said:


> Started "Designated Survivor" last night. Much better than actual politics.



We watched the first two seasons when it was on broadcast and it was decent. Eventually we'll get a Netflix subscription and watch the third season, now that we have a good enough internet connection to be able to stream.


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> We watched the first two seasons when it was on broadcast and it was decent. Eventually we'll get a Netflix subscription and watch the third season, now that we have a good enough internet connection to be able to stream.


I mean, sure a lot of it is pretty unbelievable and there's a new "plot twist" every episode, but at least that keeps it moving quickly enough that it doesn't get stale.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Supe said:


> I mean, sure a lot of it is pretty unbelievable and there's a new "plot twist" every episode, but at least that keeps it moving quickly enough that it doesn't get stale.


Watched the first season when it aired and couldn't get enough of it. Wife and I were so pumped for the second season but felt it became a little predictable. Then when they announced the cancellation we stopped completely.

Big fan of The Final Table on Netflix. If anyone is into the cooking competition shows this one was pretty unique. 

And then the manchild in me...Big Mouth at least for the first 2 seasons. Really haven't had the chance to catch up beyond that..


----------



## leggo PE

I like cooking competition shows! I haven't heard of "The Final Table". I'm going to check it out!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

leggo PE said:


> I like cooking competition shows! I haven't heard of "The Final Table". I'm going to check it out!


Hope you like it. I thought it was a nice change of pace from your typical Chopped, GGG et. al. where it's just a race against the clock. Although the rounds are still timed, it was just a bit different feel to it.

More of a "fine dining" plate showcase, but it was really enjoyable.


----------



## Supe

You guys may like "James May's: Oh, Cook". He's the guy from Top Gear who got filmed doing a cooking show while writing his cookbook. Except that he doesn't really know how to cook. It's on Prime.


----------



## leggo PE

Haha, my favorite cooking competition show is Top Chef, so I like fine dining stuff!


----------



## Dleg

Season 5 of The Expanse has been pretty good. Some pretty cliff-hangy stuff. I like that they're releasing episodes weekly, like the Mandalorian. I like stretching the viewing out more.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Haha, my favorite cooking competition show is Top Chef, so I like fine dining stuff!


I like the idea of "fine dining". But what gets me is the "Make a meal"...and the final dish is like a little tartar on a cracker...and I'm like THAT'S NOT EVEN A SNACK!...or maybe that's the appropriate portion size and I'm just a gluttonous fool that eats until he hates himself at every meal because I love food...but in a different way than these master chefs...


----------



## leggo PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> I like the idea of "fine dining". But what gets me is the "Make a meal"...and the final dish is like a little tartar on a cracker...and I'm like THAT'S NOT EVEN A SNACK!...or maybe that's the appropriate portion size and I'm just a gluttonous fool that eats until he hates himself at every meal because I love food...but in a different way than these master chefs...


I feel you on that! Sometimes I'm like, that's NOT a portion, in my eyes. But then I think about when I've been out to eat at a fine dining restaurant (which hasn't been often, but has definitely happened throughout my life) and remember that the portions are pretty similar. I mean, sometimes, it's definitely a stretch -- I feel like Chopped is better at calling people out for not providing the appropriate amount of food for whatever the challenge was.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

leggo PE said:


> I feel you on that! Sometimes I'm like, that's NOT a portion, in my eyes. But then I think about when I've been out to eat at a fine dining restaurant (which hasn't been often, but has definitely happened throughout my life) and remember that the portions are pretty similar. I mean, sometimes, it's definitely a stretch -- I feel like Chopped is better at calling people out for not providing the appropriate amount of food for whatever the challenge was.


What gets me about Chopped sometimes is when they "ding" the chef on a steak dish with the comment "Oh it's too rare for me" or "A little over for me"...Like they aren't taking your order on how you like your steak and Christ, they just made a side dish out of lima beans, goat testicles and a leather boot....give them a break.


----------



## leggo PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> What gets me about Chopped sometimes is when they "ding" the chef on a steak dish with the comment "Oh it's too rare for me" or "A little over for me"...Like they aren't taking your order on how you like your steak and Christ, they just made a side dish out of lima beans, goat testicles and a leather boot....give them a break.


Yeah, haha. As long as it's not blue (and clearly undercooked), EAT IT! Maybe that's the way the chef actually wanted it!


----------



## snickerd3

Started Schitt's Creek this weekend. I'm having a hard time watching it. The Mayor is the butler from Scary movie 2 and basically does the same thing he did in that movie with the turkey and mash potatoes. 

Oh my gosh...the Home Alone Mom has not aged well.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> Started Schitt's Creek this weekend. I'm having a hard time watching it. The Mayor is the butler from Scary movie 2 and basically does the same thing he did in that movie with the turkey and mash potatoes.
> 
> Oh my gosh...the Home Alone Mom has not aged well.


It's still worth the watch. The Mayor is really only a side character, he's not featured all that much.


----------



## pbrme

^Great show. Roland cracks me up.

Not sure if it's already been brought up in here, but anybody else geek out to the Repair Shop on Netflix? I put shows like this on out in the garage/shop when I'm putzin' on projects.


----------



## Supe

pbrme said:


> ^Great show. Roland cracks me up.
> 
> Not sure if it's already been brought up in here, but anybody else geek out to the Repair Shop on Netflix? I put shows like this on out in the garage/shop when I'm putzin' on projects.



I'd never heard of it, but now I have to watch it after a quick Google search.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Started Schitt's Creek this weekend. I'm having a hard time watching it. The Mayor is the butler from Scary movie 2 and basically does the same thing he did in that movie with the turkey and mash potatoes.
> 
> Oh my gosh...the Home Alone Mom has not aged well.


Schitt's Creek is a great show to kill some time with. We've been watching it for a while, but we only watch a couple of shows a week. We love it, but I wouldn't want to binge it.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

pbrme said:


> ^Great show. Roland cracks me up.
> 
> Not sure if it's already been brought up in here, but anybody else geek out to the Repair Shop on Netflix? I put shows like this on out in the garage/shop when I'm putzin' on projects.


Guilty. I love that show. It's amazing the work they do. I am a weekend warrior "woodworker" (used loosely) so I really geek out when Will has a furniture restoration to do. His work is incredible.

My wife and I just welcomed our 2nd son on Monday and I was given the go ahead to go home and continue working while she's recovering in the hospital. Since she has zero interest in the Queen's Gambit I figured this was a perfect opportunity to dive in. Finished the first episode last night and I'm intrigued....


----------



## snickerd3

THe queen gambit starts off good then by mid season it's like I dunno if I want to keep watching then it picks up again and ends strong.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> THe queen gambit starts off good then by mid season it's like I dunno if I want to keep watching then it picks up again and ends strong.


oh great...I usually give shows 4-5 episodes to capture me. If they don't, I bail. I could never get into Breaking Bad because of this. I wanted to like it, I really did but after like 8 episodes it lost me. Yes, I've since watched it all as my wife loved it, but my first attempt to watch alone soured it for me.

Same with Boardwalk Empire when it was on TV. I was hooked for a few episodes and then NOTHING was happening. Lost interest and don't care to revisit...


----------



## leggo PE

Congrats on the new addition, @NJHHEngineer!


----------



## envirotex

Started binge watching Grey's Anatomy after watching all of Bridgerton because...Shonda...

Mr. Tex is about to unplug the TV.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

envirotex said:


> Started binge watching Grey's Anatomy after watching all of Bridgerton because...Shonda...
> 
> Mr. Tex is about to unplug the TV.


Grey's is a staple here...more so something to throw on at bedtime as we've seen it end to end several times and don't care about what is actually happening. BUT, once you get further into it it becomes a bit of a stretch...how many bad things can happen to the same exact people..

Thanks @leggo PE...everyone comes home tomorrow. Working from home today, scrambling to get everything ready and wrangling a 2 year old. It's been fun few days.


----------



## pbrme

NJHHEngineer said:


> Guilty. I love that show. It's amazing the work they do. I am a weekend warrior "woodworker" (used loosely) so I really geek out when Will has a furniture restoration to do. His work is incredible.


They are all pretty skilled on that show, and it's really changed the way I tackle repair projects. I've always been able to build or "fix" most things, but the approach they use has changed my thought process to more of a methodical one (precise vs. OCD). Suits my engineer mind.
...And congrats on the new addition.


----------



## DarkLegion PE

Started binging Curb Your Enthusiasm on HBO Max to take my mind off the PE results suck. After I got the results I'm still binging because this show is comedy gold!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

pbrme said:


> They are all pretty skilled on that show, and it's really changed the way I tackle repair projects. I've always been able to build or "fix" most things, but the approach they use has changed my thought process to more of a methodical one (precise vs. OCD). Suits my engineer mind.
> ...And congrats on the new addition.


Oh without a doubt. They're all awesome. The clock guy (Peter?) blows my mind - his name eludes me at the moment. I'm just more partial to the woodworking they do. And thank you very much.

Another "fun" show to watch is Blown Away. It's a glass blowing competition show. It's incredible what they can do too. And some of the contestants are...ahem...out there? I fear I just don't understand "art"...but the show is neat.


----------



## pbrme

NJHHEngineer said:


> Oh without a doubt. They're all awesome. The clock guy (Peter?) blows my mind - his name eludes me at the moment. I'm just more partial to the woodworking they do. And thank you very much.
> 
> Another "fun" show to watch is Blown Away. It's a glass blowing competition show. It's incredible what they can do too. And some of the contestants are...ahem...out there? I fear I just don't understand "art"...but the show is neat.


^ Yeah, I've binged watched most of season 1 and 2 now. Any of the craftsmen/repair/DIY and I'm hooked, probably because I grew up in the 80's in northern WI and only 4 channels. I watched a lot of This Old House and New Yankee Workshop.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

pbrme said:


> ^ Yeah, I've binged watched most of season 1 and 2 now. Any of the craftsmen/repair/DIY and I'm hooked, probably because I grew up in the 80's in northern WI and only 4 channels. I watched a lot of This Old House and New Yankee Workshop.


Well then, Forged In Fire goes without saying then? I enjoy that one and it looks like they just recently got added to the Netflix lineup.

I enjoy the This Old House stuff on YouTube. It was a little before my time. I've never seen New Yankee but I have heard of it. I'll have to see if I can track down some episodes.


----------



## Supe

NJHHEngineer said:


> I've never seen New Yankee but I have heard of it.


Norm Abrams was the Bob Vila of fine woodworking/furniture.


----------



## pbrme

NJHHEngineer said:


> Well then, Forged In Fire goes without saying then? I enjoy that one and it looks like they just recently got added to the Netflix lineup.
> 
> I enjoy the This Old House stuff on YouTube. It was a little before my time. I've never seen New Yankee but I have heard of it. I'll have to see if I can track down some episodes.


Of course, I have a History channel app to catch all the latest Forged in Fire. If you're into woodworking, checkout the Samurai Carpenter on YT.


----------



## snickerd3

Huge forged in fire family here. Minisnick can sit at watch a blacksmith for hours.


----------



## pbrme

snickerd3 said:


> Huge forged in fire family here. Minisnick can sit at watch a blacksmith for hours.


That's great, we had my nephew over for a night last summer and we stayed up late watching the last season. Got him hooked, so hooked in fact that his dad bought them a forge and a bunch of blanks and have been cranking out designs for months now. My sister (bakes a lot) is getting a little frustrated with how often their oven is commandeered for tempering activities. They made my wife and I matching ankle shankers for xmas, and a custom laser engraved box. I love all of it.


----------



## mudpuppy

Supe said:


> Norm Abrams was the Bob Vila of fine woodworking/furniture.



That's an insult to Norm. Bob Vila's an asshole, sellout narcissist. But yes I agree as far as promoting their respective fields (although Norm is actually a carpenter too)


----------



## Road Guy

Started watching Animal Kingdom, defin not what I thought it would be, sort of like Point Break meets the Adams Family


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> That's an insult to Norm. Bob Vila's an asshole, sellout narcissist. But yes I agree as far as promoting their respective fields (although Norm is actually a carpenter too)


I agree, but it was really in reference to the popularity/fanbase of the shows during their peak 90's airtime.


----------



## snickerd3

watched 1st season of Blown away this weekend. started off okay, but they need to get their shit together as a show. The judging was out there, what's the point of the making sticking to the theme a criteria if you are going to judge differently. Either you are truly looking for the best glass blower or you predetermined you wanted a girl to win to show the boys club girls can do it too. Sorry I wont be watching season 2. The winner should not have even made it to the finals.


----------



## pbrme

snickerd3 said:


> Sorry I wont be watching season 2. The winner should not have even made it to the finals.


^She's a little bit out there... but you'd be missing out. Season 2 is pretty good.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

pbrme said:


> ^She's a little bit out there... but you'd be missing out. Season 2 is pretty good.


We just finished Season 2 this past weekend. I'd agree overall it was pretty good. But to echo @snickerd3 , there was that one guy in Season 2 (Chris? the older gentleman) who refused to actually follow the "theme" for every challenge and instead made pieces based on his interpretation of the interpretation of the theme. Granted, he did some amazing things but there were a few challenges where my wife and I sat there like "he didn't really even do what they asked, there's no way he moves on". Yet, he did.

But, again I guess I just don't understand "art"....

Also finished Queens Gambit. Definitely enjoyed. Started NightStalker as well. Few episodes in now and it's enjoyable...a bit morbid, but enjoyable.


----------



## leggo PE

We started “The Expanse” on Amazon Prime last night, based on a recommendation from a good friend. We watched two episodes, and it was pretty good. There are 5 seasons and it’s still going as far as I could tell, so there’s much to watch. However, I think Mr. Leggo will see a lot more episodes than I will, because of my work and study schedule. I really should have been working or studying last night when I watched the two episodes, but did go to bed right afterwards.

Anyway, it’s a sci-fi show that takes place in outer space, a few hundred years in the future. Apparently Mars (a military planet) and Earth are on the brink of war, and water and air are extremely scarce. Then the Belters are seen as the scum of the world, but do all of the hardest, most intense work out on the asteroid belt. That’s as much as I got from the first two episodes.


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick watched that...I didn't sit through it all though. Good at the beginning towards the end of the seasons it was like any show, probably should have ended a lot sooner than it did.


----------



## kevo_55

Watched Brigerton last week. Very good show, but definitely not for kids.


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick watched that...I didn't sit through it all though. Good at the beginning towards the end of the seasons it was like any show, probably should have ended a lot sooner than it did.


Good to know. Now setting expectations accordingly.


----------



## kevo_55

leggo PE said:


> We started “The Expanse” on Amazon Prime last night, based on a recommendation from a good friend. We watched two episodes, and it was pretty good. There are 5 seasons and it’s still going as far as I could tell, so there’s much to watch. However, I think Mr. Leggo will see a lot more episodes than I will, because of my work and study schedule. I really should have been working or studying last night when I watched the two episodes, but did go to bed right afterwards.
> 
> Anyway, it’s a sci-fi show that takes place in outer space, a few hundred years in the future. Apparently Mars (a military planet) and Earth are on the brink of war, and water and air are extremely scarce. Then the Belters are seen as the scum of the world, but do all of the hardest, most intense work out on the asteroid belt. That’s as much as I got from the first two episodes.


I watched the first 3 seasons and was blown away on how good it was.

Just like Snick said, they should have ended it way sooner. I got about 3 episodes in season 4 and just stopped watching it.


----------



## jeb6294

So we've been sticking with "Big Sky". There are some bits that are a little ridiculous, but overall it's been pretty good. Apparently last night's episode was the last until April, almost like a season 1. I know the wife said it's based on a series of three books so maybe each chunk of episodes goes with a book. I will say, the end of the last episode was about as shocking as the end of the first episode.


----------



## Road Guy

Ive enjoyed Big Sky as well (Havent seen last nights yet)

I broke down and got a month of netlflix to finish out Cobra kai - really its still the best thing on TV - But I do hope they kill off Daniel Lurrusso's charcater in the next season! He is the F'n worst...


----------



## JayKay PE

Finished watching the first season of Firefly Lane. I enjoyed it, but I am debating reading the book series (it's 3 books, so I'm assuming 3 series). They did a lot of flashbacks/flashforwards, but it was handled very well and I was never like "what the f is going on here."

Also finished watching the mini-series on the Cecil Hotel and the Night Stalker (one just naturally led into the other). Both were...good? But I wasn't really sucked into it.

Might just rewatch Bridgerton for the eight time (I like it because there is no yelling, the music is nice, and it's good background music), but there are a couple of foreign series I want to get back into. Like 'Home for Christmas' and finally finish 'Better than Us'. For some reason, Netflix keeps pushing my foreign films/series on my list down and then I can't find series that I know I added. Also might look into the Designated Survivor South Korean remake...


----------



## Road Guy

We got sucked into that Cecil Hotel show and I really thought it was pretty shity of netflix to basically create a mini -series for what ended up being just a horrible situation about a woman with mental issues. I hope they gave her family some money


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> We got sucked into that Cecil Hotel show and I really thought it was pretty shity of netflix to basically create a mini -series for what ended up being just a horrible situation about a woman with mental issues. I hope they gave her family some money


Yeah, I knew the background on the case, and I was a little disappointed that they dragged it out as long as they did and gave a spotlight to all the conspiracy theories (versus the actual police forces that were involved, and the hotel manager who was like 'everyone was attacking us, but we were doing what the were telling us to do'). It was sad and I'm wondering why her family would have participated/allowed it to go through, since they weren't interviewed/included in the documentary at all, which makes me feel like they were not involved.


----------



## jeb6294

JayKay PE said:


> Also finished watching the mini-series on the Cecil Hotel and the Night Stalker (one just naturally led into the other). Both were...good? But I wasn't really sucked into it.


Wife and I started watching the Cecil Hotel one, but still haven't finished it. Not sure why it was a series. Just seems like they dragged out all the same-ol'-stuff that's been revealed before on other mystery shows. After hearing about what a shitty area it is in and what a crap hole it is, I just figured she was sampling some of the wares and was on a bad trip.


----------



## Dothracki PE

My wife and I also watched the Crime Scene at the Cecil Hotel. I thought it was really intriguing with all of these bizarre circumstances and conspiracies until the 4th episode when they actually started explaining the case and what the factual evidence found was. Trying not to spoil anything, but I guess that's kind of been done. I do wonder if the family was involved in this at all. Maybe they thought her story was important to share because of the lack of understanding and support for those with mental disorders. 

And then we started Schitt's Creek after hearing so much about it on Saturday Night Live and the Golden Globes recently. We are only three episodes in but it seems like a funny sitcom.


----------



## leggo PE

We watched Zathura on Netflix last night. It's an older (2005) movie directed by Jon Favreau, and I thought it was quite good! It's definitely a family movie; Mr. Leggo enjoyed it as well (his go-to movie is a super hero movie). It's basically about two brothers who discover a board game that sends them into outer space, where they have to navigate through a LOT of crazy stuff. It was kind of reminiscent of the original Jumanji, what with the board game coming to life aspect of it. Pretty good video graphics, better than I was expecting!

I recommend it!


----------



## snickerd3

Watched the first episode of Don't trust that B**** in Apartment 23. Nver watched Dawson's creek, but The dude from Dawson's creek is in it, playing a character that is the Dawson creek actor that can't get away from crazy fan girls. Weird is the only way I can describe it. I need to watch another episode.


----------



## jeb6294

So, Saturday night there wasn't a whole lot on so we had on channel 5 because the wife like "The Voice" and they've been showing hour long versions of previous episodes of Saturday Night Live before the regular SNT comes on at 11:30. In between they replayed the 1st episode of "Debris". Junk from a wrecked UFO drifting through space ands up falling to Earth and weirdness ensues. It was good enough to keep both me and the wife off our iPads so it must have been pretty good. Keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't go stupid.


----------



## leggo PE

It’s not a recent release, but we recently watched “East Side Sushi” on Netflix. It’s another food movie, and Mr. Leggo’s and my opinions are starting to be that we will always enjoy food movies, because even if the rest of the movie is crappy, at least we’ll get to look at really good looking food!

Anyway, “East Side Sushi” was very good! It’s about a young Mexican-American woman who wants to become a sushi chef. We thoroughly enjoyed it. I recommend it!


----------



## jeb6294

I feel cheated. I've been seeing the previews for the new "The Falcon and the Winter Soldier" and I could have sworn it was being advertised as a movie, but it's another mini-series ala "WandaVision". Now it's waiting a week between episodes again. First episode was a little slow, but I kind of expected that because they have to kind of establish where and when everyone is in Marvel World.


----------



## Supe

I finally started watching Cobra Kai. Definitely high on the cheese factor, but not bad. I couldn't stand Ralph Macchio even as a kid, and I really can't stand him as an adult. Team Johnny Lawrence all the way.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I forgot to mention that we watched In and Of Itself on Hulu. I would recommend you check it out. It is really hard to put into words what it is about, but it does have many powerful messages. I guess it was technically an Off-Broadway performance in New York City (that I now wish I saw in person) and the movie/documentary is a recording from a few different shows that takes you through the performance and a few iterations. It really was amazing to watch.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Also this...


----------



## jeb6294

Watched “Spencer” on Netflix over the weekend. Not sure if it’s supposed to be an official reboot of the old “Spencer for Hire” TV show, but Marky Mark is Spencer and his black partner is Hawk, so....

It was pretty good. Kind of a “Die Hard” vibe...action flick with some amusing bits.


----------



## leggo PE

Anyone else out there who’s watching Squid Game on Netflix? Mr. leggo and I are hooked. We are 4 episodes in, and it’s super intense and very intriguing. Probably not for families with young kids!


----------



## DLD PE

Tonight we'll be watching the final episode of "Dark" on Netflix. We'll have to check out this "Squid Game"!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Atypical


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Anyone else out there who’s watching Squid Game on Netflix? Mr. leggo and I are hooked. We are 4 episodes in, and it’s super intense and very intriguing. Probably not for families with young kids!


It's been on our list, we will probably start tonight. We were big fans of similar shows like Alice in Borderland.


----------



## snickerd3

Chicago Med


----------



## snickerd3

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Atypical


I started watching the first episode but lost interest real quick.


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Anyone else out there who’s watching Squid Game on Netflix? Mr. leggo and I are hooked. We are 4 episodes in, and it’s super intense and very intriguing. Probably not for families with young kids!


I watched the preview...it's like like that Most extreme elimination challenge meets hunger games


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> I watched the preview...it's like like that Most extreme elimination challenge meets hunger games


I think the preview is all from episode 1, which started in ways that make you really not like the main character at first. This continued (for me) through the second episode, but by the fourth episode, you get more backstory about the characters and it helps the story!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> Tonight we'll be watching the final episode of "Dark" on Netflix. We'll have to check out this "Squid Game"!


I watched a couple of episodes after seeing people lose their minds on reddit about Dark. It was up there with Lupin so I decided to check it out. I've only watch 2.5 episodes. It's hard 'binge'-watching with my husband because he falls asleep so easily.


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I watched a couple of episodes after seeing people lose their minds on reddit about Dark. It was up there with Lupin so I decided to check it out. I've only watch 2.5 episodes. It's hard 'binge'-watching with my husband because he falls asleep so easily.


It's the first series since Game of Thrones where I had to find and print a "family tree" to try to figure out wth was going on, and even then I was still kind of lost.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> It's the first series since Game of Thrones where I had to find and print a "family tree" to try to figure out wth was going on, and even then I was still kind of lost.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Supe

Watched the first episode of Squid Game last night - good, but pretty much exactly what I expected.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## DLD PE

Finished "Dark" last night. Great ending to a great series.


----------



## beccabun PE

Midnight mass was great. Started squid game the other night


----------



## Supe

DuranDuran PE said:


> Finished "Dark" last night. Great ending to a great series.


I still need to find time to watch the last season, but I will definitely need to pull up the character tree before I watch it.


----------



## akwooly

doogie kamealoha m.d


----------



## DLD PE

Started "Manifest" last night. Wife liked it, which means we'll be on the Manifest ride for a while.


----------



## snickerd3

DuranDuran PE said:


> Started "Manifest" last night. Wife liked it, which means we'll be on the Manifest ride for a while.


I binged watched the first season last friday. The first couple of episodes were okay, but by the end of the season I was like uhm...no more. It is likely just going to be the 
helping out of each of the 20 "connected" and their family through a issue which sounds like a lot of monotony. Like LOST should have been, a limited run mini-series would have been better.


----------



## DLD PE

We binged watched "Lost" years after it's air-time. We enjoyed it but I remember the last season was just weird and didn't seem to work.


----------



## Supe

DuranDuran PE said:


> We binged watched "Lost" years after it's air-time. We enjoyed it but I remember the last season was just weird and didn't seem to work.


After that finale, I made sure to let my sister know that I will never forgive her for wasting so much of my life watching that show, since she was the one who insisted I watch it.


----------



## snickerd3

I never watched Lost, but I swear the commercials when it first came out said mini-series.


----------



## pbrme

I tried long ago to introduce her to no avail, but my wife finally self discovered the Star Wars saga. She's hooked, and we've been binge watching on Disney+. Super fun watching her get into it.


----------



## Supe

Watched "The Maid". Not bad overall, does a pretty good job of portraying what many women go through to escape domestic violence, and the catch 22's of being poor in the US.

Midnight Mass - This one was pretty LOL, and went just about as expected, but was still a fun watch. Angels, vampires, what's the difference?

Squid Game - I didn't think it was as good as some others in the genre (like Alice in Borderland), but still a great watch and I'm looking forward to a second season. 

Clickbait - solid miniseries, may have mentioned it earlier. Did not expect the ending.


----------



## akwooly

I got addicted to Dopesick on Hulu.


----------



## leggo PE

Oldie but goodie, School of Rock. It’s gone from Netflix on 11/30, so your time on that platform is limited to watch it!


----------



## steel

leggo PE said:


> Oldie but goodie, School of Rock. It’s gone from Netflix on 11/30, so your time on that platform is limited to watch it!


My wife made me watch it for the first time a couple months ago.

I was on a work trip in New York and had my ipad with me, so while she was watching on the TV at home, I was watching on my ipad, and we were on the phone watching it together. Good movie!

Lately, I've been watching an old show called "Community" on Netflix and so far it's hilarious! Currently through like, maybe half of season 1?


----------



## Jeuret

Last was a Death Note Anime and currently watching One piece Anime series! with the One piece filer list, it's easy to skip the filler episodes and complete the whole series with the main story. Squid Game is on the playlist, it has a few episodes to watch.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I started watching His Dark Materials on HBO. Seems very mysterious and the action starts in the first epsidode. So it definitely makes me keep watching to find out more.


----------



## Supe

"Stay Close" on Netflix was pretty good. Moved quickly and reminded me of a British "Bosch".


----------



## snickerd3

We watched the Old Guard this weekend. I guess it was okay. lots of guns, it started out like it could be really good then sort of fell flat and rushed. I still can't see Dudley "Dittykins" as another role, even though he lost tons of weight since the HP series.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

"My Name" dubbed in English on Netflix. The plot is very close to reality, especially in narcotics. The female actress kicks ass.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I started watching His Dark Materials on HBO. Seems very mysterious and the action starts in the first epsidode. So it definitely makes me keep watching to find out more.


Finished season 1 and still does not disappoint. Definitely a good show that is good to watch for families with older children. There is only mild language and violence.


----------



## csb

I'm watching season 2 of The Great (Hulu) intermingled with Ghosts (CBS).


----------



## Supe

Been watching Archive 81 on Netflix. Definitely weird. Still not sure what I'm seeing... aliens, demons, or....?


----------



## jeb6294

Watching the AFC game and see a commercial for a Jack Reacher series on Amazon?!?! First I’m hearing about that. Hopefully it’s as good as the Jack Ryan series.


----------



## DLD PE

jeb6294 said:


> Watching the AFC game and see a commercial for a Jack Reacher series on Amazon?!?! First I’m hearing about that. Hopefully it’s as good as the Jack Ryan series.


I've read almost every book in the Jack Reacher series. Please tell me someone other than Tom Cruise is playing Reacher.


----------



## jeb6294

Alan Ritchson...didn't read the books, but from what I understand, he is much more suited than that umpa lumpa.


----------



## jeb6294

So, “Reacher” was a mistake. Well,more specifically, starting “Reacher” at 9 o’clock last night was a mistake. I finally made myself go to sleep at about 2, but I could have easily finished it out. Instead I finished the last few episodes this morning.

I didn’t read any of the books so I can’t say how it compares, but Ritchson as Reacher is much better than Tom Cruise. Comes across as a former military badass much better than that midget Cruise. I thought the story was pretty good too. Some stuff was predictable, but there were still a few surprises too.


----------



## leggo PE

We’re late to the party, but we finished off season 1 of “The Mandalorian” a few days ago. We’ll be starting season 2 soon, but the Olympics have proven to be pretty distracting for this leggo who will watch almost any sport and be interested in it in some capacity (there are a few sports I simply am not into, mainly mma/wrestling/boxing type sports).

I liked it a lot! It was very engaging and the episodes went by quickly.


----------



## Supe

Binged Vikings Valhalla yesterday. It's OK, not near as good as the early episodes of "Vikings" IMO. No actor really gives a "Ragnar-like" performance, so there aren't any real standouts. I also think the cinematography/directing style is a little bit less dark and brooding, so it doesn't have the same creepy vibe of the original.


----------



## DLD PE

Just finished the 1st season of "Hanna". We liked it!


----------



## leggo PE

We recently finished “The Book of Boba Fett” (Disney+) and also watched “There Will Be Blood” (Netflix, but leaving on 3/31).

I thought the Boba Fett series was quite good! I think you’ll like it if you also like “The Mandalorian”, like I did. “There Will Be Blood” was very good too; Daniel Day-Lewis won best actor for his portrayal. Not a shortie (2:40 ish run time) but it kept me engaged the whole time, and still thinking about it a few days later. Mr. Leggo had already seen it but I hadn’t, and it was worth the evening to watch for sure.


----------



## jeb6294

See, I liked The Book of Boba Fett too, but all the diehard Star Wars guys were ranting about how terrible it was.


----------



## DLD PE

We just finished "Hannah" (3 seasons). We really liked it. We're thinking about starting the "Jack Ryan" series tonight.


----------



## Supe

Finished Inventing Anna. Bit of a grind at times, but still fascinating about how someone could completely make up a persona and dupe so many people.


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing up the final season of The Last Kingdom.


----------



## kevo_55

I watched Dune on HBO Max last weekend.

Overall, it was not bad. The visual effects were really good. I didn't really understand what was going on for the first hour of the movie though.

Then again, I never read the book and I vaguely remember the older Dune movie with Sting in it.


----------



## leggo PE

jeb6294 said:


> See, I liked The Book of Boba Fett too, but all the diehard Star Wars guys were ranting about how terrible it was.


Well I’m not a diehard Star Wars person at all, haha! Casual Star Wars person, yep!


----------



## leggo PE

kevo_55 said:


> I watched Dune on HBO Max last weekend.
> 
> Overall, it was not bad. The visual effects were really good. I didn't really understand what was going on for the first hour of the movie though.
> 
> Then again, I never read the book and I vaguely remember the older Dune movie with Sting in it.


I saw the movie in theater and felt the same way. I’ve since started reading the books and obviously have a much better understanding of what is going on. There was so much going on in the background that wasn’t addressed in the movie, but is mentioned in the books. But I guess that’s the classic thing that happens when comparing books to their movie counterparts!


----------



## leggo PE

Has anyone else watched Peacemaker on HBO?

We have one episode left (there’s only one season) and man has this show gotten ridiculous. It’s definitely entertaining (Vigilante is SUCH amazing, random, silly comic relief) and I simply cannot take the intro (good thing you can skip it) — it’s something about John Cena’s insane glutes and hips, combined with the music, but that’s a personal issue more than anything else.

Anyway, I would say we’re enjoying it but am wondering if anyone else has watched it and if so, what your thoughts are.


----------



## Supe

Watched "The Nightingale" on Netflix - pretty rough to watch at times, but not a bad movie. Young Irish convict woman in Australia during the 1800's chases down a British officer for revenge after he does a whole lot of terrible things to her and her family.

"The Guilty" - also on Netflix, sort of mediocre in that I thought it was too predictable. Suspended cop works an emergency call center and ends up on the phone with a woman being abducted.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm a dinosaur who is finally trying to get with the times. Finally started The Mandalorian. Loving it!


----------



## chart94 PE

jeb6294 said:


> Alan Ritchson...didn't read the books, but from what I understand, he is much more suited than that umpa lumpa.
> 
> View attachment 26924


I just always think of him as Thad castle


----------



## leggo PE

We started up Tokyo Vice on HBO Max and it’s pretty engaging! There were three hour-long episodes (of 8) available yesterday but I think two more episodes may have dropped today.

It’s based on a book written by one Jake Adelstein, who was an American police beat journalist for a newspaper in Tokyo in the turn of the 21st century. The guy cast is much younger (it’s the main character from Baby Driver) but I’d say it’s good if you like crime/drama! Which is not even my go-to but I’m enjoying this so far.


----------



## DLD PE

We're watching the "Victoria" series.


----------



## leggo PE

We watched King Richard on HBO Max last night. It was very good! Such an incredible story and very well-cast.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stopping in to thank folks for the Reacher recommendation. Been forever since I read the books and Alan Ritchson definitely did it justice. Definitely binge-worthy material.

Moving on to Bosch-Legacy but hating this wait until Friday crap.


----------



## Supe

Finished up Ozark. Mixed feelings on the ending, but I think they ended it the best way they possibly could have. 

Watched the first season of "The Wilds" on Amazon, which is a sort of Lord of the Flies-esque show about some high school aged girls who wash up on an island with a more complicated back story as how they/why they got there. Mixed opinions so far, a little too cheesy for my liking, sort of like a "Lost" level of cheese. Definitely not as fast paced and gritty as Yellowjackets, but I'm hoping the second season picks up and is a little less individual-character arc focused.


----------



## snickerd3

started watching Castle. Think I was in college when it came out so I completely missed it when it came out. More of a cheesy comedy than true crime show, but it makes me laugh so I will watch the series.


----------



## pbrme

After years of persistence the wife finally got me to sit through a full episode of Shameless. 
Me: This is pretty good I spose.
Her: OK, let's start it from the beginning?
Me: Yeah


----------



## snickerd3

starting a list of things to watch during my convalescence from my shoulder surgery in August. SO far it is mostly stuff I can't watch when the kiddos are around...Season 2 of Bridgerton, Season 2 of Sex Education


----------

